# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  سیستم عامل ایرانی

## tina_tini17

سلام دوستان
من سر از پا نمیشناسم چون بعد از 7 سال ما موفق شدیم یه سیستم عامل ایرانی را درست کنیم البته 100 در 100 ایرانی نیست چون 10% ار کدهای هسته سیستم عامل رو از مینیکس گرفتیم و با توجه به کدها و سیستم عامل خودمون تغییراتی بهش می دادیم. ولی خب اولش باید از یک جا شروع می کردیم. حالا من شروع می کنم به اینکه چطور ما موفق شدیم این سیستم عامل رو بنویسم.
سال 80 ما یه گروه 4 نفره بودیم که روی پروسس های سیستم عامل تحقیق می کردیم و چون برنامه نویسی هم بلد بودیم تونستیم با سی تحقیقات خودمون رو عملی کنیم و کم کم متوجه شدیم برای اینکه تسلط بیشتری در سخت افزار ها داشته باشیم باید زبان اسمبلی رو هم یاد بگیریم.
بعد از یاد گیری اسمبلی و قدرت بیش از حدش و علاقه مند شدن به سیستم عامل تحقیقات خودمون رو روی سیستم عامل متمرکز کردیم در سال 82 گروه ما به 15 نفر رسیده بود البته خیلی ها فقط ایام تعطیل می تونستند با ما کار کنند.
در سال 83 اولین نسخه سیستم عامل پدید آمد ولی بعد است تست سیستم عامل به این نتیجه رسیدیم که فعلاً صدایی در هیج جا از این سیستم عامل در نیاد به دو دلیل :
1.اگر ما نمی تونستیم پروژه رو تکمیلی کنیم ...
2. چون اگر کسی خبر دار می شد حتماً نسخه ای از اون رو برای آزمایش می خواست چون نسخه های اول شاید بیش از 100 هزار باگ داشتند تصمیم گرفتیم فقط اون رو کامل کنیم.

سال 84 بعد از تست های مکرر تونستیم سیستم عاملی جدا از محیط دیگز سیستم عامل ها درست کنیم و اون رو بشه نصب کرد اما بعضی موافق کل فایل های سیستم رو پاک میکرد.
در سال 85 فایل سیستمی مجزا از همه سیستم عامل ها بوجود آوردیم که اسمش رو FATIR گذاشتیم و بعد روی محیط کنسولی و اینترفیس سیستم عامل متمرکز شدیم.

من یه عکس از سیستم عامل براتون میذارم تا دفعه بعد از یک جایی این سیستم عامل رو بشه دانلود کرد چون حجمش 480 مگابایت و برای نصب به 755 مگابایت فضا نیاز دازه.

----------


## mehrzad007

اگر واقعا اين كار رو انجام دادين جاي تبريك و تشكر داره . به شخصه خيلي منتظرم يك پريويو يا حداقل چند اسكرين شات داشته باشم + يه مقدار توضيحات فني تر ...

----------


## حامد مصافی

> 2. چون اگر کسی خبر دار می شد حتماً نسخه ای از اون رو برای آزمایش می خواست چون نسخه های اول شاید بیش از 100 هزار باگ داشتند تصمیم گرفتیم فقط اون رو کامل کنیم.


یعنی شما این سیستم عامل (!) را بدون دیباگ کاربران توسع دادید؟؟؟!!!
الان هم ما نسخه ای برای آزمایش می خواهیم.


عکس؟ لینک دانلود؟ سایت مرجع؟
نمی خواهم بد بینانه صحبت کنم، اما لطفاً برای اینکه ادعای شما را باور(!) کنیم مدرکی ارائه کنید.

----------


## tina_tini17

دوستان حق با شماست
برای شروع کار یک وبلاگ درست کردیم که شما در جریان کار باشید.
http://iranos.blogfa.com/
اینم یه عکس از سیستم عامل ایرانوس (Iranos)
http://rapidshare.com/files/13353525...58_16.jpg.html

----------


## tina_tini17

اینم یه عکسه دیگه

http://rapidshare.com/files/13353948..._16_2.jpg.html

----------


## miradli

دوست عزیز اینجا یک مرجع برای برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان است نه یک سایت دانلود ! در نتیجه شما با توجه به اینکه مخاطب شما برنامه نویس است بنویسید ! حجم سیستم عامل اطلاعات فنی نیست ! فقط برای زمان دانلود استفاده می شود !
البته با این اطلاعات کم هیچ چیز مشخص نیست ! یعنی شما سیستم عامل گرافیکی ( رابط کاربر گرافیکی ) ایجاد کردید ؟!
این سیستم عامل در چه قسمتی از کدهای مینیکس استفاده کرده ؟
فایل سیستم ی که گفتید چیه ؟ فت ؟ آیا در سیستم فایل فت که برای ویندوز استفاده میشه تغییری ایجاد کردید ؟ این که یک سیستم فایل جدید بوجود بیاد چیز جالبی برای یک سیستم عامل نیست ! مایکروسافت با اون حجم کاربر با افضودن ان تی اف اس هنوز نتونسته اون رو کاملا فراگیر کنه ! این مهمه که سیستم عامل بتونه با انواع فایل سیستم سازگار بشه مثل لینوکس .
اگر در ایران سیستم عاملی کاملا ایرانی با محیط متنی .... بدون رابط کاربر گرافیکی ایجاد بشه یک افتخاره !  حالا شما مدعی هستید سیستم عاملتون گرافیکی هم هست !
لطفا اطلاعات فنی و کامل را اضافه کنید !من هنوز عکس رو ندیدم . اما یک عکس برای تحلیل کافی نیست !
با امید موفقیت همه ایرانیان .

----------


## tina_tini17

> دوست عزیز اینجا یک مرجع برای برنامه نویسان فارسی زبان است نه یک سایت دانلود ! در نتیجه شما با توجه به اینکه مخاطب شما برنامه نویس است بنویسید ! حجم سیستم عامل اطلاعات فنی نیست ! فقط برای زمان دانلود استفاده می شود !


خب این رو به شما حق می دم چون اگر مثل گروه ما که الآن 56 نفر کارمند نه تمام وقت بلکه پاره وقت داره و تونستیم فایل ها رو اونطوری که خودمون دوست داشتیم فشرده کنیم و موقع نصب باز بشه پس میشه نتیجه گیری کرد این یک مطلب کاملاً فنی است.




> البته با این اطلاعات کم هیچ چیز مشخص نیست ! یعنی شما سیستم عامل گرافیکی ( رابط کاربر گرافیکی ) ایجاد کردید ؟!


دوست عزیز وقتی می خوان یک سیستم عامل رو بسازند اول از محیط کنسول بهره می برند رابط کاربری گرافیکی فقط یک برنامه در حال اجرای گرافیکی است.




> این سیستم عامل در چه قسمتی از کدهای مینیکس استفاده کرده ؟


شما اگر به مطالب گفته شده بالا توجه می کرداد متوجه می شدید در قسمت پروسس ها




> فایل سیستم ی که گفتید چیه ؟ فت ؟ آیا در سیستم فایل فت که برای ویندوز استفاده میشه تغییری ایجاد کردید ؟ این که یک سیستم فایل جدید بوجود بیاد چیز جالبی برای یک سیستم عامل نیست ! مایکروسافت با اون حجم کاربر با افضودن ان تی اف اس هنوز نتونسته اون رو کاملا فراگیر کنه ! این مهمه که سیستم عامل بتونه با انواع فایل سیستم سازگار بشه مثل لینوکس .


شما درک درستی از فایل سیستم ندارید. فایل سیستم نحوه ذخیره سازی اطلاعات بر روی دیسک رو بعهده داره که به هیچ عنوان جزئی از یک سیستم عامل نبوده و نیست برای این حرف هم می تونید به کتاب های مینیکس رجوع کنید. فقط یک برنامه است که با سیستم عامل اجرا میشه و فایل سیستم بجز ذخیره سازی روی امنیت , سرعت و ... متمرکزه که این می تونه یک امتیاز برای یک سیستم عامل باشه. فایل سیستم هیچ ربطی به فراگیری یا غیر فراگیری نداره و این به خود سیستم عامل بر می گرده. ولی برای سازگاری با دیگر فایل سیستم ها میشه سیستم عامل رو تقویت کرد.




> اگر در ایران سیستم عاملی کاملا ایرانی با محیط متنی .... بدون رابط کاربر گرافیکی ایجاد بشه یک افتخاره !  حالا شما مدعی هستید سیستم عاملتون گرافیکی هم هست !


در بالا هم ذکر کردم وقتی می خوان یک سیستم عامل رو بسازند اول از محیط کنسول بهره می برند رابط کاربری گرافیکی فقط یک برنامه در حال اجرای گرافیکی است.




> لطفا اطلاعات فنی و کامل را اضافه کنید !من هنوز عکس رو ندیدم . اما یک عکس برای تحلیل کافی نیست !


ببینید این سیستم عامل فقط به خاطر این ایرانی هست که گروه برنامه نویسی و مهندسی سیستم عامل ایرانی هستند نه به خاطر زبان چون این سیستم عامل در حال حاضر از زبان انگلیسی استفاده می کنه البته داریم زبان فارسی رو به اون اضافه می کنیم ولی این ها به حرف ساده ولی در عمل پیچیده هستند.

ما حتی دنبال پشتیبان مالی و فروش هم گشتیم ولی به توافق هایی رسیدیم که حق با اونها بود :
برنامه های این سیستم عامل جدا از سیستم عامل های دیگر است و هنوز هیچ برنامه ای برای آن نوشته نشده است پس مهمترین کار اینه که دستورات برای برنامه نوشتن در این سیستم عامل استاندارد سازی کنیم و در اختیار همه قرار بدیم. نگران زبان هم نباشید چون دستورات به صورت کتابخانه های سی در آورده شدند و همه می توانند برای این سیستم عامل برنامه بنویسند و نگران مترجم هم نباشید چون این کار قبلاً انجام شده و ما یک مترجم اختصاصی رو ساختیم.

فایل های اجرایی هم با پسوند exc در این سیستم عامل شناخته می شوند که مانند ویندوز از فایل های DLL استفاده می کنه البته نحوه استفاده و پسوند فایل فرق داره. پسوند فایل lib هستش و نحوه اجراش هم اینه بر روی حافطه بار می شه اما فقط برنامه هایی که با دستوری خاص در موقع برنامه نویسی به روز عبوری فایل اشاره کرده باشند می تونند به دستورات این فایل دسترسی پیدا کنند.

و اما سیستم فایل. در موقع بوت شدن سیستم عامل فایل های اولیه خوانده می شند و در حال حاضر زود تر از دیگر از سیستم عامل ها بارگذاری می شند این به دلیل نسخه های اولیه نیست چون موقه بارگذاری سیستم عامل صفحه ورود کاربری نمایش گذاشته می شه و البته قبلش 3 تا فایل (کارت گرافیک , لیست کاربران و فایل اجرایی) اجرا می شوند که وقتی کاربر داره نام کاربری و رمز عبور را وارد می کنه فایل های دیگه دارن اجرا می شوند ولی به خاطر امنیت در حافظه اصلی رمز گذاری شده هستند. حال در تهیه یک راهنمای استفاده هم هستیم که انشاالله در اوایل مهر هم راهنما و هم سیستم عامل برای تست در توزیع عمومی به طور رایگان در اختیار کل جهان قرار میگیره که راهنما با دو زبان انگلیسی و فارسی در حال تکمیل به سر می بره.

----------


## miradli

> خب این رو به شما حق می دم چون اگر مثل گروه ما که الآن 56 نفر کارمند نه تمام وقت بلکه پاره وقت داره و تونستیم فایل ها رو اونطوری که خودمون دوست داشتیم فشرده کنیم و موقع نصب باز بشه پس میشه نتیجه گیری کرد این یک مطلب کاملاً فنی است.


از حرفهای من کاملا نادرست برداشت شده !
خوب این اطلاعات فنی نیست ! چون نگفتید فشرده سازی چطور اتفاق افتاده  . منظورم اینه که این کار توی تمام برنامه ها یک کار معمول هست و تا فشرده نشه برای عرضه مناسب نیست و این به عنوان مثال در لینوکس هم هست که حدود ۱۰ گیگا بایت در یک دی وی دی ۴ گیگی جا شده  ! و درسته که در این مورد توضیح دادید اما نوع فشرده سازی و حجم و ... اطلاعات فنی خوبی برای یک سیستم عامل نیست ! این مهمه که در حجم نهایی چه اتفاقی می افته یعنی چه کاری انجام میده این سیستم عامل و آیا حجم کاری نسبت به حجم سیستم عامل مناسب است ؟!!





> دوست عزیز وقتی می خوان یک سیستم عامل رو بسازند اول از محیط کنسول بهره می برند رابط کاربری گرافیکی فقط یک برنامه در حال اجرای گرافیکی است.
> .


خوب ممنون که این موضوع رو به من آموزش دادید ! اما برای اطلاعتون میگم که بنده بجز تحصیلات دانشگاهی و دوره های مختلف و  ....... اطلاعاتم در این حد هست ( البته هیچ ادعایی ندارم چون مطمعنا در دنیای رایانه ها دست بالای دست بسیار است ! ) بنده بعد از کار کردن روی تعدادی از سیستم عامل های موجود مثل لینوکس و reactos که نام بنده در لیست توسعه دهندگان آن هست( برای اطمینان به سایت آن مراجعه کنید) ! به خودم اجازه دادم تا اینجا مطلب بنویسم !( با احترام به اساتید )
بنده منظورم این بود که حجم کار وقتی محیط گرافیکی باشه بیشتره ! یعنی شما مجبور به طراحی گرافیکی و .... و نوشتن همون نرم افزار رابط گرافیکی برای سیستم عاملتون هستید که زمان بر و ... هست که البته به پیچیدگی کد نویسی اولیه نیست !




> شما درک درستی از فایل سیستم ندارید. فایل سیستم نحوه ذخیره سازی اطلاعات بر روی دیسک رو بعهده داره که به هیچ عنوان جزئی از یک سیستم عامل نبوده و نیست برای این حرف هم می تونید به کتاب های مینیکس رجوع کنید. فقط یک برنامه است که با سیستم عامل اجرا میشه و فایل سیستم بجز ذخیره سازی روی امنیت , سرعت و ... متمرکزه که این می تونه یک امتیاز برای یک سیستم عامل باشه. فایل سیستم هیچ ربطی به فراگیری یا غیر فراگیری نداره و این به خود سیستم عامل بر می گرده. ولی برای سازگاری با دیگر فایل سیستم ها میشه سیستم عامل رو تقویت کرد.


ممنون از توضیحتون ! بنده در درک سیستم فیل مشکلی ندارم ! منظورم این بود که اگر یک سیستم عامل بتونه روی سیستم فایلهای مختلف نصب بشه و به خوبی با سیستم فایل های موجود ارتباط برقرار کنه میشه یک امتیاز .
به عنوان مثال ویندوز نمی تونه پارتیشن هایی که با سیستم فایلهای لینوکسی فرمت شدن رو بشناسه و با اونها ارتباط داشته باشه ( البته با ابزاری که جداگانه نصب مشه میشه محتوی اونها رو دید ! ) ! در مقابل لینوکس حتی ان تی اف اس رو پشتیبانی می کنه کدوم بهتره ؟
آیا این فت ای آر که شما ساختید جای دیگه ای پشتیبانی میشه ؟ یا قرار برای کاربران مشکلات جدید همراه استفاده از سیستم عامل شما بوجود بیاد ؟




> ببینید این سیستم عامل فقط به خاطر این ایرانی هست که گروه برنامه نویسی و مهندسی سیستم عامل ایرانی هستند نه به خاطر زبان چون این سیستم عامل در حال حاضر از زبان انگلیسی استفاده می کنه البته داریم زبان فارسی رو به اون اضافه می کنیم ولی این ها به حرف ساده ولی در عمل پیچیده هستند.


تبریک میگم که عده ای مهندس ایرانی این کار رو انجام دادن . بنده قبلا گفتم که این یک افتخاره ! اما موضوع فارسی بودن نیست این مهمه که هدف از ایجاد اون چی هست یعنی چه حسنی نسبت به سیستم عامل های موجود داره ؟ ساخت سیستم عامل جدید کاری نسیت که به تنهایی موجب تشویق بشه ! اگر یک سرچ کنید حدود ۱۰۰۰ سیستم عامل کوچک و بزرگ  وجود داره اما شما حاضر هستید از اونها استفاده کنید ؟
من از پیچیدگی این کار آگاه هستم اما افضودن فارسی به سیستم عاملی که خودتون نوشتید سخت تر هست یا سیستم عاملی که موجود بوده ؟ مثل لینوکس ! همون طور که گفتم فارسی بودن نمی تونه هدف باشه چون سیستم عاملهای کاملی وجود داند مثل لینوکس که هم امکانات فارسی دارند هم محیط گرافیکی به فارسی ترجمه شده !




> برنامه های این سیستم عامل جدا از سیستم عامل های دیگر است و هنوز هیچ برنامه ای برای آن نوشته نشده است پس مهمترین کار اینه که دستورات برای برنامه نوشتن در این سیستم عامل استاندارد سازی کنیم و در اختیار همه قرار بدیم. نگران زبان هم نباشید چون دستورات به صورت کتابخانه های سی در آورده شدند و همه می توانند برای این سیستم عامل برنامه بنویسند و نگران مترجم هم نباشید چون این کار قبلاً انجام شده و ما یک مترجم اختصاصی رو ساختیم.


خوب این یک مشکل دیگه > سالهاست که سیستم عامل هایی مثل لینوکس نتونستن از این مشکل فرار کنن که برنامه های کاربردی بیشتری برای ویندوز موجود است ! البته فعالیت بسیار زیادی در این زمینه شده و نتیجه اون برنامه wine هست که اجرای برنامه های ویندوز رو در لینوکس امکان پذیر میکنه . شما حداقل این برنامه که اوپن سورس هم هست رو با سیستم عاملتون سازگار کنید !




> و اما سیستم فایل. در موقع بوت شدن سیستم عامل فایل های اولیه خوانده می شند و در حال حاضر زود تر از دیگر از سیستم عامل ها بارگذاری می شند این به دلیل نسخه های اولیه نیست چون موقه بارگذاری سیستم عامل صفحه ورود کاربری نمایش گذاشته می شه و البته قبلش 3 تا فایل (کارت گرافیک , لیست کاربران و فایل اجرایی) اجرا می شوند که وقتی کاربر داره نام کاربری و رمز عبور را وارد می کنه فایل های دیگه دارن اجرا می شوند ولی به خاطر امنیت در حافظه اصلی رمز گذاری شده هستند. حال در تهیه یک راهنمای استفاده هم هستیم که انشاالله در اوایل مهر هم راهنما و هم سیستم عامل برای تست در توزیع عمومی به طور رایگان در اختیار کل جهان قرار میگیره که راهنما با دو زبان انگلیسی و فارسی در حال تکمیل به سر می بره.


سریع تر از کدوم سیستم عامل ؟  شما مطمعنید از تمام سیستم عاملها سریع تر هست ؟ اگر باشه این یک امتیازه ! اما سرعت بیشتر مربوط به بهینه بودن و چگونگی نوشتن هر دستور است تا جا بجا کردن پروسه ها !

دوست عزیز شما بجای پاسخ به سوالات بنده رو به چالش کشیدید ! البته بنده قصدم اصلا به چالش کشیدن این پروژه نبوده و اگر این طور برداشت شده معذرت می خوام .
اگر نیازی به کمک ندارید و یا نیازی به پیدا کردن باگ ندارید و اگر قصد معرفی فنی این پروژه رو ندارید و اگر از انتقاد ناراحت می شودید و اگر این سیستم عامل مثل ویندوز قراره به صورت بسته بندی عرضه بشه ! اینجا جای مطرح کردنش نبود و بهتر بود در قسمت اخبار آی تی آن هم بعد از کامل شدن و عرضه مطرح می کردید !
من قصدم کمک بوده و دوست داشتم اطلاعات بیشتری داشته باشم ! مثلا این پروژه تحت چه لیسانسی است ؟
شما ظاهرا اطلاع از نحوه معرفی یک پروژه از نظر فنی ندارید !  :متعجب: 

اینهمه از شما خواسته شده اطلاعات فنی بدید و بجای این کار درک بنده رو از سیستم عامل محک زدی ! برای اطلاعتون ( بنده سالها پیش قبل از شروع پروژه سیستم عامل ملی ( بومی سازی لینوکس ) نسخه لینوکس خودم رو داشتم و الان هم از همون استفاده می کنم ! و بعد از کلی تحقیقات و ... چون این اطلاعات رو تو دانشگاه به خوبی به کسی نمی دن خودم دست به کار شدم . سالهاست که به تنهایی یک سیستم عامل ( فاقد محیط کاربری ) برای خودم نوشتم ( هنوز کامل نست ) ! که این کار رو احتمالا هر برنامه نویسی انجام میده ! و این کار دلیلی برای حرفه ای بودن بنده نیست ! اگر همه این کار رو نمی کنن بخاطر وقت گیر بودن این کار است . و هیچ ادعایی در این مورد ندارم ( با احترام به اساتید ) . و گفتنی است که خودم هم برای کاهای روزمره از لینوکس و ویندوز استفاده میکنم .

لطف کنید تصاویر رو در سایت آپلود کنید تا دریافت راحت تر باشه !
مگه حجم این عکسها چقدر بود که در راپید آپ کردید ؟

همون طور که قبلا گفتم اگه نیاز به تحلیل قبل از عرضه دارید باید لااقل این سیستم عامل رو برای عیب یابی آپلود میکردید ! 
در هر صورت بنده قصد شما رو از ایجاد این تاپیک درک نمی کنم !
اگر واقعا این کار رو کردید اطلاعات فنی و محکم بدید ! و اگر قصد شایعه پراکنی دارید شعور اعضای سایت رو در نظر بگیرید .... شاید افراد کم تجربه از این سایت دیدن کنن اما بیشتر اعضای سایت با مفاهیم سیستم عامل آشنا هستند .* لطفا توجه کنید !*

در آخر برای تمام افرادی که برای پیشرفت ایران فعالیت می کنند آرزوی موفقیت و پیروزی دارم .

----------


## behzad24be

کار خوشگلی با فوتوشاپ درست کردین .خوشم اومد ;)

----------


## hozouri

همونطور که دوست عزیز behzad24be فرمودند این عکس با فتوشاپ صورت گرفته از چند نکته می شه فهمید.

1.خطای پیکسلی که اون رو ضمیمه این پیغام می کنم تا همه متوجه بشن.
2.هر برنامه ای که فایل تولید می کنه یک سری اطلاعات مجزا اعم از نام برنامه و ... رو روی فایل می نویسه. خب این فایل هم با فتوشاپ درست شده.
3. استایل های آشنای فتوشاپ.

----------


## hozouri

دوست عزیز miradli من مدت هاست که دنبال سورس reactos می گردم بنده را راهنمایی می فرمایید

----------


## behzad24be

این هم لینک دانلود ReactOS هسش : http://downloads.sourceforge.net/rea....5-REL-src.zip
اینم سایت رسمیشه : http://www.reactos.org/en/index.html

----------


## miradli

با سلام 
دوست عزیزم hozouri شرمنده که دیر پست شما رو دیدم و تشکر از دوست عزیز  behzad24be که لطف کردن و لینک رو دادن .
البته شما از طریق آدرس سایت رسمی اقدام کنید بهتره . همچنین از صفحه  Development هم بازدید کنید . چون سورس رو خواستید و برای کامپایل کردن و ... در این قسمت توضیحاتی هست .
فکر نمی کنم پروژه reactos نیازی به توضیح داشته باشه اما اگر کمکی از بنده ( البته اگر قابل باشم ) در زمینه این سیستم عامل و برنامه نویسی اون نیاز باشه با کمال میل در خدمت هستم .
درضمن باید این رو هم بیان کنم که من در گروه برنامه نویسی مستقیم این پروژ نیستم و اگر گفتم در گروه توسعه دهندگان هستم دلیل این بود که مدتی است که روی اضافه کردن زبان فارسی به این سیستم عامل کار می کنم و اگر طوری بیان نمودم که اشتباه استنباط شود معذرت بنده را بپذیرید .
البته چون این موضوع ربطی به این تاپیک ندارد حتما باید یک تاپیک جدید ایجاد کنیم و به بحث در مورد این سیستم عامل بپردازیم .

درضمن من اون تصویر رو همون طور که گفتم ندیده بودم و تشکر می کنم از دوست عزیزم که عکس رو در سایت قرار دادن . همونطور که دوستان گفتن اگر کمی دقت کنید متوجه حقیقت میشوید ! و جالب تر اینکه ایشون ادعا میکرد ۷سال کار کردن ولی آیکن ها هم دزدی بود ! ولی واقعا ۷ سال برای کار با فتوشاپ و ایجاد عکسی که اینهمه مشکل داره زیاده !

با امید موفقیت و پیروزی برای دوستان عزیزم .

----------


## choobin84

اینجا هم یه چیزایی هست....
سیستم عاملی که روی ویندوز نصب می شود!!!
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...ght=ir-win.net

 :قهقهه:

----------


## rezaah

عجب وضعيه ها

----------


## rezaah

آخرش چي شد؟سيستم عامل بود اين يارو يا نه دوستان؟

----------


## linux

> آخرش چي شد؟سيستم عامل بود اين يارو يا نه دوستان؟


همه فعالیت های مهندسی برای تامین نیاز ها و منفعت اقتصادی هست ، هر فعالیتی خارج از این قاعده باشد شروع نشده ، شکست خورده است.

مطمئنا در این سرزمین می توان 100-200 نفر آدم دور هم جمع کرد و یک سیستم عامل بیرون داد ولی ،سیستم عامل تازه اول کارهست، کسی نمی آید از سیستم عاملی که برنامه روش نیست استفاده کند.
اگر لینوکس موفق شد یک فرصت بود، استفاده از نرم افزارهای گنو به لینوکس این امکان را داد تا مطرح بشه.
معمولا اکثر این کارها در حد کار آزمایشگاهی هست.

----------


## vahid4134

> همه فعالیت های مهندسی برای تامین نیاز ها و منفعت اقتصادی هست ، هر فعالیتی خارج از این قاعده باشد شروع نشده ، شکست خورده است.
> 
> مطمئنا در این سرزمین می توان 100-200 نفر آدم دور هم جمع کرد و یک سیستم عامل بیرون داد ولی ،سیستم عامل تازه اول کارهست، کسی نمی آید از سیستم عاملی که برنامه روش نیست استفاده کند.
> اگر لینوکس موفق شد یک فرصت بود، استفاده از نرم افزارهای گنو به لینوکس این امکان را داد تا مطرح بشه.
> معمولا اکثر این کارها در حد کار آزمایشگاهی هست.


واقعا راست گفتيد.
توي امضاي يكي از دوستان (يادم نمياد كي بود) نوشته بود
"توماس اديسون: من كارها رو از جايي شروع كردم كه بقيه تمومش كردند"
يه جاي ديگه نوشته بود
گوگل : ما به اين دليل موفق هستيم كه مي دانيم از كجا شروع مي كنيم و به دنبال چه چيزي هستيم
ساخت يك سيستم عامل ملي به اين راحتي ها نيست. بستر مناسب مي خواد. پشتيباني مناسب مي خواد و برنامه نويس مناسب.
چرا بايد يك پروژه اي رو شروع كرد كه آخرش معلومه كه به شكست منجر ميشه. اين همه وقت هزينه و نيروي جواني و فكر رو به هدر بديم كه آخرش به هيچي نرسيم.
وقتي كه ويندوز لينوكس (كه با ورود ubuntu كاربرپسندتر شده) سولاريس مكينتاش و ... هستند چرا بايد يك سيستم عامل ملي زد. اصلا به نظر من سيستم عامل ملي معني نداره مثلا مگه ژاپن سيستم عامل ملي داره؟ ياچين يا روسيه يا ده ها كشور ديگه؟ اين محدوده واقعا بي معني هست
چرا دنبال يك ايده جديد نباشيم. وقتي كه سيستم عامل هست و كارها رو انجام ميده و شركتها و برنامه نويسان بسيار بزرگي پشتش هستند كه براي رسيدن به اونها بايد صدها سال تلاش و ميلياردها دلار هزينه كرد چرا بايد اين كار رو انجام داد.
دنبال يك ايده مناسب باشيم كه بهتر هست. مگه google چه طوري موفق ميشه. از اول ايدش مناسب هست.چيزي رو زد كه كسي نزده بود. مطمئن باشيد دو جوان شركت گوگل به اندازه اي كه اين افراد زحمت كشيدند براي گوگل (در ابتدا منظورم هست) زحمت نكشيدند

----------


## McMilad

اين سيستم عامل فارسي يه وب سايت نداره؟!!!!!!!!!

----------


## McMilad

> وقتي كه ويندوز لينوكس (كه با ورود ubuntu كاربرپسندتر شده) سولاريس مكينتاش و ... هستند ........


قابل توجه دوست عزيز ويندوز اسم سيستم عامل شركت مايكروسافت و لينوكس يه سيستم عامل ديگس!!!!!
"ويندوز لينوكس" هنوز حتي تو فاز تحليل و طراحي هم نرفته !!!!!!!!!

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
ما توی دانشگاه تبریز به همچین فعالیتی رو شروع کردیم و به شدت مشکل کمبود اطلاعات داریم. دوستانی که تمایل به همکاری دارن و یا منابع خوبی رو میشناسن لطفا از طریق این تاپیک و یا pm اعلام کنند.

----------


## vahid4134

> قابل توجه دوست عزيز ويندوز اسم سيستم عامل شركت مايكروسافت و لينوكس يه سيستم عامل ديگس!!!!!
> "ويندوز لينوكس" هنوز حتي تو فاز تحليل و طراحي هم نرفته !!!!!!!!!


 این رو همه می دونند منظور بنده هم ویندوز و لینوکس بود دیگه ویرگول نداشتم نذاشتم وگرنه "ویندوز لینوکس" که اصلا معنی و مفهوم نداره

----------


## emperor1384

این سیستم عامل تون متن بازه دیگه نه ؟
ومن می تونم اونو دانلودش کنم؟
اگه میشه لینک دانلود رو هم بدین

----------


## miradli

> ساخت يك سيستم عامل ملي به اين راحتي ها نيست. بستر مناسب مي خواد. پشتيباني مناسب مي خواد و برنامه نويس مناسب.
> چرا بايد يك پروژه اي رو شروع كرد كه آخرش معلومه كه به شكست منجر ميشه. اين همه وقت هزينه و نيروي جواني و فكر رو به هدر بديم كه آخرش به هيچي نرسيم.
> وقتي كه ويندوز، لينوكس (كه با ورود ubuntu كاربرپسندتر شده) سولاريس ، مكينتاش و ... هستند چرا بايد يك سيستم عامل ملي زد. اصلا به نظر من سيستم عامل ملي معني نداره مثلا مگه ژاپن سيستم عامل ملي داره؟ ياچين يا روسيه يا ده ها كشور ديگه؟ اين محدوده واقعا بي معني هست


من با شما موافقم اما بیشتر حرف دارم :

ببینید وقتی صحبت از کاربرهای خانگی باشه ویندوز و ... نیازها رو برطرف میکنه و در جایی که نیاز کاربرهای حرفه ای و نیمه حرفه ای هم به نرم افزارهای خاص و تخصصی هست باید توجه کرد که سیستم عامل جدید یک دردسر هست ! که حتی لینوکس هم هنوز این مشکل رو داره اگر چه با نرم افزار هایی مثل WINE کمی تا حل این مشکل پیش رفته . درضمن ویندوز و لینوکس و ... راه طولانی رو تا امروز طی کردند که هم کامل شدند و هم نرم افزارهای تخصصی برای اونها زیاد هست . یک سیستم عامل جدید جایی در این بین نخواهد داشت ، شرکت های نرم افزاری هم اگر قرار باشه چیزی تولید کنند برای پلتفورم و سیستم عاملی که فراگیرتر هست تولید میکنن تا فروش بیشتر داشته باشند . و در این شرایط اگر قرار باشه سیستم عامل جدید تولید بشه باید هدف داشته باشه ! مثلا اگر شما فکر میکنید آنقدر علم دارید که ویندوز و لینوکس و ... رو به چالش بکشید " ازنظر هسته و پروسس فرآیندها و ... و یک طرح جدید یا بهتر بگم یک الگوریتم جدید در زمینه مدیریت پردازش فرآیندها دارید " میتونید رو یک طرح جدید کار کنید ، فارسی بودن محیط یک سیستم عامل یا اینکه " ملی " بودنش در این زمینه هیچ کمکی نمیکنه . و اگر با اون علم مشکلی در سیستم عامل های موجود دیدید و توانایی حل اون رو دارید چرا یک سیستم عامل جدید ؟
بهترین راه همکاری با تیم توسعه اون سیستم عامل هست نه ساختن مجدد چرخ !

"* البته فقر علم IT در ایران بی تاثیر نیست ، وقتی یک طرح اسمش میشه ملی و کمترین علم روش هزینه میشه مطمعنا فروشنده سوپرمارکت قصد میکنه یک لینوکس ریمستر شده یا بهتر بگم ریمارک شده رو به اسم خودش منتشر کنه ! "*
طرح سیستم عامل ملی " لینوکس " به فارسی سازی محیط KDE و ... ختم شد !

اما نوشتن یک سیستم عامل :
 این کار در مرحله اول وقت زیادی میبره ! و پیچیدگی در مرحله دوم قرار داره . یعنی اگر کسی مدعی بود یک سیستم عامل داره فکر نکنید دانشمند هست ، مطمعن باشید بیکار بوده  :قهقهه:  . البته بسیاری از برنامه نویس ها احتمال داره این کار رو بکنن اما کمتر کسی منتشرش میکنه مگر اینه اپن سورس باشه و برای استفاده دیگران .

اما در مورد کشورهای دیگه که سیستم عامل دارند یا !؟ ببینید در زمینه نظامی و .. شما بپذیرید که استفاده از لینوکسی که هسته اون رو دست نزدیم و به اسم ملی فقط فارسی شده هم میتونه خطرناک باشه چه برسه به ویندوز  :افسرده:  :ناراحت: ........ پس هر کشوری به این علم نیاز داره . و در مورد خیلی چیزهای دیگه ، مثلا صنعت موبایل که اگر 120 سال دیگه یک آدم خیرخواه و وطن دوست و البته پولدار قصد کرد یک شرکت بزنه تا تو ایران موبایل تولید بشه باید یک نرم افزار براش نوشته بشه یا نه ؟؟ ( البته نمیشه اسم بعضی از این پلتفورم ها رو سیستم عامل گذاشت ) .
پس نیاز به این علم هست ، اما چطور ؟ فکر کنید بعد از همون 120 سال ما هم پیشرفت کردیم و فقر IT کمتر شد و استاد های دانشگاه شبها با یک شکم سیر از IT بخواب رفتند :متعجب:  و دانشجوها هم صبح تشنه علم از خواب بیدار شدند ! :متعجب:  صبح که دانشجوها در کلاس سیستم عامل حاضر شدندبجای آموزش استفاده از سیستم عامل ویندوز و فوقش لینوکس و در نهایت فهموندن اینکه سیستم عامل چطور حافظه رو کنترل میکنه ( که با چکش هم تو مغز دانشجو نمیره ! )
کل کلاس پای PC بشینن و نوشتم یک سیستم عامل ساده رو با هم تجربه کنن و تازه بفهمن سیستم عامل چی بوده !
تازه اون وقت هست که هیچ راننده کامیون و فروشنده سوپرمارکت و سبزی فروش (بی احترامی به شغلی نباشه ، دخالت در دیگر تخصص ها)و .... و آدم بیکار پیدا نمیشه تا بیاد تو یک سایت که محل تجمع برنامه نویس ها هست بنویسه ما یک سیستم عامل نوشتیم که خودش هم ندونه سیستم عامل چی هست و فقط اسمش رو شنیده .....

با معذرت از دوستای گلم ... منو ببخشید که اینهمه حرف زدم اما باورکنید بعضی از چیزا توی ایران آدم رو به افسردگی مجبور میکنه .

به امیدپیشرفت ایران و ایرانی

----------


## manvaputra

من می دونم چرا ما اصرار داریم توی هر چیزی یه ملی داشته باشیم .

----------


## ali zi zeperto

به نظر من مدیرها این تاپیک رو پاک کنن.جالبه که کسی که تاپیک رو راه انداخته حتی یه پست دیگه هم نداده که حداقل معذرت خواهی کنه.
آخه چرا بعضی ها اینقدر بد رفتار می کنن.زشته.والا نمی دونم چی باید گفت.

----------


## ztx1111

کار کردن روی یه سیستم عامل به نوبه ی خودش لذت بخشه و باعث بالا رفتن اطلاعات و تجربه ی برنامه نویس می شه.
حالا این سیستم عامل می خواد کاربر داشته باشه یا نداشته باشه.به نظر من مهم اصل عمله که باعث پیشرفت برنامه نویسان می شه.
این تاپیک هم واقعا افتضاح شده ،توش پر دروغه.مدیران لطفا حذفش کنن.
ممنون

----------


## hojjatcroos

واقعا که مگه نوشتن یک سیستم عامل همین طوری که هر کی از راه رسید سیستم  عامل بنویسه

این مطالب رو توی سایت های دیگه بگذارید این جا جاش نیست

----------


## Nima NT

نوشتن سیستم عامل کاری نیست که بدون حمایت دولت انجام بشه , اگر کسی حمایتی پیدا کرد ما رو هم خبر کنه  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## miladnoori67

من هم با نظر آقا نیما موافقم. 
نوشتن سیستم عامل احتیاج به بودجه و پشتیبانی قوی دولتی داره.

----------


## linux

> من هم با نظر آقا نیما موافقم. 
> نوشتن سیستم عامل احتیاج به بودجه و پشتیبانی قوی دولتی داره.


سیستم عامل نوشتن احتیاج به بودجه و پشتیبانی دولتی نداره، کدام یک از سیستم عاملهای بزرگ الان دولتی هستند؟!
سیستم عامل هم مثل درست کردن یک کالا هست که باید بازار و توانایی های خودتان را بسنجید. و هدف شما از ساختن یک سیستم عامل چی هست! این که بازار را بگیرید ، اینکه نشان بدهید شما هم می توانید سیستم عامل بنویسید و چیزهای دیگر.
فرض شما بهترین سیستم عامل را هم نوشتید ، باید برنامه های کاربردی مورد نیاز را هم تولید کنید ، 20 سال طول می کشد که برسید به الان ویندوز و linux یا یونیکس.
بیشتر مثل یک آرزو هست.

----------


## Nima NT

دوست عزیز وقتی که دولت حمایت کنه مساله فرق میکنه , مثل همین کارآمد , قرار شد وقتی نسخه نهایی اون تولید شد کل ناوگان دولت به اون سیستم عامل کوچ کنن , این شرکت حالا بدون اینکه نگران مساله مالی خودش باشه شروع کرده به تحقیق و ....
ولی اگر قرار باشه یه شرکت سیستم عامل تمام ایرانی ( نه مثل سمند  :لبخند گشاده!:  ) بده بیرون من یکی ویندوز خودم رو ترجیح میدم.

----------


## Nima NT

> بیشتر مثل یک آرزو هست.


در ایران عزیزمون بیشتر به آرزو شبیه هست نا کشور های دیگه , چون متاسفانه همیشه وقتی قرار شده کارهای بزرگی صورت بگیره , همه دلسردشون کردیم ( خودم رو هم میگم )

----------


## linux

> در ایران عزیزمون بیشتر به آرزو شبیه هست نا کشور های دیگه , چون متاسفانه همیشه وقتی قرار شده کارهای بزرگی صورت بگیره , همه دلسردشون کردیم ( خودم رو هم میگم )


داری با مساله احساسی برخورد می کنی. من کسی را دلسرد نکردیم واقعیت را گفتیم .

----------


## Nima NT

قبول دارم که شبیه آرزو هست ولی نشد نداره , همون طوری که دانشگاه شریف خواست و تونست.

----------


## mehrzad007

> همون طوری که دانشگاه شریف خواست و تونست.


ببخشيد پا برهنه مي پرم وسط حرفتون ها . دانشگاه شريف چيكار كرد نيما جان كه ما نديديم ؟ منظورت همون سيستم عامل ملي خود مون كه نيست ؟

----------


## Nima NT

سیستم عامل ملی همون کارآمد و سرآمد بود که قرار بود دولت اون رو بخره و استفاده کنه ( برای رهایی از شکایت های پی در پی ماکروسافت ) ولی دانشگاه شریف لینوکس شریف رو تولید کرد که با حمایت مالی دانشگاه انجام شد , من نسخه ای از اون رو خریدم و استفاده هم کردم نمیشه گفت در حد فدورا کور بود ولی برای شروع یک سیستم عامل چیزی کم نداشت , مثل کارآمد و سرآمد هم فقط محیط فارسی ارائه نکرده بود و حداقل 20 برنامه ای رو که تونستم پیدا کنم و ازشون استفاده هم میکردم , خودشون نوشته بودن که جای تقدیر داره.

----------


## linux

> سیستم عامل ملی همون کارآمد و سرآمد بود که قرار بود دولت اون رو بخره و استفاده کنه ( برای رهایی از شکایت های پی در پی ماکروسافت ) ولی دانشگاه شریف لینوکس شریف رو تولید کرد که با حمایت مالی دانشگاه انجام شد , من نسخه ای از اون رو خریدم و استفاده هم کردم نمیشه گفت در حد فدورا کور بود ولی برای شروع یک سیستم عامل چیزی کم نداشت , مثل کارآمد و سرآمد هم فقط محیط فارسی ارائه نکرده بود و حداقل 20 برنامه ای رو که تونستم پیدا کنم و ازشون استفاده هم میکردم , خودشون نوشته بودن که جای تقدیر داره.


شما هم می توانید کرنل لینوکس را دانلود کنید ، 3-4 تا فایل هم بهش اضافه کنید ولی اسم این یک سیستم عامل جدید نیست ، یک توزیع جدید از لینوکس هست

----------


## Nima NT

> شما هم می توانید کرنل لینوکس را دانلود کنید ، 3-4 تا فایل هم بهش اضافه کنید ولی اسم این یک سیستم عامل جدید نیست ، یک توزیع جدید از لینوکس هست


میتونید با خرید یک نسخه از لینوکس شریف به این مطلب برسید که این سیستم عامل فراتر از یک توزیع هست.

----------


## linux

> میتونید با خرید یک نسخه از لینوکس شریف به این مطلب برسید که این سیستم عامل فراتر از یک توزیع هست.


جای دیگه اینو نگی مهندس.

----------


## cybercoder

> میتونید با خرید یک نسخه از لینوکس شریف به این مطلب برسید که این سیستم عامل فراتر از یک توزیع هست.


یعنی ملیه ؟!؟!

----------


## Microsoft.net

این بنده خدایی که اولین پست رو زد چی شد ؟!!

----------


## amir_saniyan

> این بنده خدایی که اولین پست رو زد چی شد ؟!!


این دوستمون یادش رفته که consol رو این طوری console می‌نویسند (e رو جا انداخته  :لبخند گشاده!: )، در ضمن Browsers رو نوشته Browers، به علاوه Search رو نوشته Serach، به عکسش نگاه کنید!

این چه سیستم عاملی که توش این همه غلط املایی داره؟

اساسا احمق فرض کردن دیگران کار درستی نیست، پس ای کاش معذرت خواهی می‌کرد و می‌رفت!

----------


## Nima NT

> این دوستمون یادش رفته که consol رو این طوری console می‌نویسند (e رو جا انداخته )، در ضمن Browsers رو نوشته Browers، به علاوه Search رو نوشته Serach، به عکسش نگاه کنید!
> 
> این چه سیستم عاملی که توش این همه غلط املایی داره؟
> 
> اساسا احمق فرض کردن دیگران کار درستی نیست، پس ای کاش معذرت خواهی می‌کرد و می‌رفت!


منظورتون کی و چی  هست ؟؟!!

----------


## amir_saniyan

> منظورتون کی و چی هست ؟؟!!


منظورم همین آقایی (یا خانمی) است که ادعا کرده پس از هفت سال یک سیستم عامل ایرانی ایجاد کرده است و به زعم خودش با احمق فرض کردن دیگران و درست کردن چند تا عکس ادعاش رو خواسته ثابت کنه. بعدش هم اصلا هیچ خبری ازش نیست. بعید می‌دونم اینجا کسی با این حرف‌های بی‌مدرک به سادگی فریب بخوره. البته امیدوارم اشتباه کرده باشم و واقعا چنین کاری رو کرده باشند اما خیلی بعیده!

----------


## linux

> سیستم عامل ملی همون کارآمد و سرآمد بود که قرار بود دولت اون رو بخره و استفاده کنه ( برای رهایی از شکایت های پی در پی ماکروسافت ) ولی دانشگاه شریف لینوکس شریف رو تولید کرد که با حمایت مالی دانشگاه انجام شد , من نسخه ای از اون رو خریدم و استفاده هم کردم نمیشه گفت در حد فدورا کور بود ولی برای شروع یک سیستم عامل چیزی کم نداشت , مثل کارآمد و سرآمد هم فقط محیط فارسی ارائه نکرده بود و حداقل 20 برنامه ای رو که تونستم پیدا کنم و ازشون استفاده هم میکردم , خودشون نوشته بودن که جای تقدیر داره.


از این حرفها زیاد زده می شود و بیانگر نبود دید مهندسی و اقتصادی در این زمینه هست.
فکر کنید همین حالا سیستم عامل ایرانی حاضر شده و از نظر توانایی از لینوکس بالاتر هست و از نظر محیط کاربری از ویندوز کاربرپسندتر.
کو نرم افزارش.
حداقل این نرم افزارها لازم هست
1: نرم افزار کامل امور دفتری، همان آفیس
2: نرم افزار دبیرخانه
3: نرم افزار حسابداری
4: نرم افزار منابع انسانی
5: نرم حقوق و دستمزد
6: کنترل پروژه
7: وب سرور
8: میل سرور
و ... اگر بخواهم لیست کنم که فکر بیشتر از 1000 مورد بشود.

تازه بعضی جا  از نرم افزارهای خاصی استفاده می کنند مثل ایران خودرو، برای طراحی و ...
خیلی جاها احتیاج به یک نرم افزار شبیه اتوکد دارند.

برای ایجاد این نرم افزار ها شما باید یک چیزی شبیه visual studio داشته باشید و مهمتر از همه برنامه نویس.همه اینها را هم که داشته باشید باید یک تیم پشتیبانی و توسعه هم داشته باشید.این کار شدنی نیست ، دولت اگر سیستم عامل ویندوز را از ماکروسافت در مقیاس یزرگ بخرد ، ارزان تر تمام خواهد شد.
در ضمن استفاده از کرنل لینوکس و ساختن توزیع جدید را اسمش را سیستم عامل جدید نگذارید.

----------


## zoofa

> این دوستمون یادش رفته که consol رو این طوری console می‌نویسند (e رو جا انداخته )، در ضمن Browsers رو نوشته Browers، به علاوه Search رو نوشته Serach، به عکسش نگاه کنید!
> 
> این چه سیستم عاملی که توش این همه غلط املایی داره؟
> 
> اساسا احمق فرض کردن دیگران کار درستی نیست، پس ای کاش معذرت خواهی می‌کرد و می‌رفت!


چون اين سيستم عامل جديده و ايرانيه همه چيزهاش هم برعكسه ديگه!!! 
گير ندين
سيستم عامل را خودش ساخته دلش مي خواسته اصطلاحات جديد توش بياره :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:

----------


## MIDOSE

فکر کنم تو درس زبان  یه چند باری افتاده باشه  :قهقهه: (عقده ی دوران کودکی => کم توجهی :لبخند گشاده!: )

----------


## reza10203045

برای من جالبه اظهارات دوستی که این تاپیک رو راه اندازی کرده. من نمیدونم که دروغ گفتن این دوست عزیز برای اون چه فایده ای داره . عکسهایی که گذاشته خیلی تابلو هستند و مطالبی که در مورد سیستم عامل نوشتند کاملا غیر علمی و غیر منطقی هست من خیلی دوست دارم تا این دوست عزیز بیاد و از اظهاراتش دفاع بکنه.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

من چند وقتیه یه لینوکس شریف خریدم و دارم با هاش کار می کنم.این که اساسش لینوکسه و همه برنامه هاش هم مجانی هست یه آشغالی درست کردن که آدم شرمنده می شه.والا به خدا به هر کی می گم هنوز فایر فکس 1 روشه باور نمی کنه.
چه برسه به بقیه که می خوان از اول یه سیستم عامل بنویسن.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> من چند وقتیه یه لینوکس شریف خریدم و دارم با هاش کار می کنم.این که اساسش لینوکسه و همه برنامه هاش هم مجانی هست یه آشغالی درست کردن که آدم شرمنده می شه.والا به خدا به هر کی می گم هنوز فایر فکس 1 روشه باور نمی کنه.
> چه برسه به بقیه که می خوان از اول یه سیستم عامل بنویسن.


دیزاین سیستم عامل ربطی به برنامه های کاربردی روش نداره. یه سیستم عامل باید انعطاف پذیری ذاشته باشه نه برنامه خفن.

نمی دونم تو چه سطحی هستی ولی آپدیت کردن همین برنامه داخل لینوکس یکی دو خط کار بیشتر نداره. درسته که الان فذورا 10 یا نسخه های دیگه به روز هستن اما قسمت بزرگی از کاربرهای حرفه ای هنوز از نسخه های قدیمی مثل فدورا 6 استفاده میکنن.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> دیزاین سیستم عامل ربطی به برنامه های کاربردی روش نداره. یه سیستم عامل باید انعطاف پذیری ذاشته باشه نه برنامه خفن.
> 
> نمی دونم تو چه سطحی هستی ولی آپدیت کردن همین برنامه داخل لینوکس یکی دو خط کار بیشتر نداره. درسته که الان فذورا 10 یا نسخه های دیگه به روز هستن اما قسمت بزرگی از کاربرهای حرفه ای هنوز از نسخه های قدیمی مثل فدورا 6 استفاده میکنن.


منظور من دیزاینش نبود.آپدیتش هم کردم.ولی چقدر می خوای آپدیت کنی همه اش همینه.مزخرفترین و گمنام ترین توزیع ها رو هم بگیری حداقل به روز اند و سعی می کنن رضایت شما رو جلب کنن. اما حرف من اینه که حتی یه چیز حاضری رو چیزی که بهش اضافه نکردن هیچ حتی به روز هم نیست.شاید این چیزی که می گم به خاطر این باشه که واقعا توقعش رو نداشتم که اینقدر ضعیف باشه.تازه اون یه پروژه به اصطلاح گروهی بوده و سرمایه گذاری روش شده الباقی که معلومه.

----------


## pswin.pooya

من مستندات لینوکس شریف رو مطالعه کردم و واقعا خوشم اومد. تیم لینوکس شریف تمام تلاشش رو کرده که محلی سازی لینوکس رو به طور صحیح انجام بده. این تیم مطلعات دقیقی روی تاریخ و موارد دیگه مانند کی بورد فارسی داشته. همنطور که می دونید لینوکس به خاطر کرنلش مطرح هستش. و اگه لینوکس شریف کرنل رو به روز نگه داره کافیه و به نظر من نیاز به روز زسانی بقیه نرم افزارها کم میشه.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> من مستندات لینوکس شریف رو مطالعه کردم و واقعا خوشم اومد. تیم لینوکس شریف تمام تلاشش رو کرده که محلی سازی لینوکس رو به طور صحیح انجام بده.


بله.حرف شما درسته همه چیزش فارسی شده.هیچ کلمه انگلیسی توش نیست




> منطور که می دونید لینوکس به خاطر کرنلش مطرح هستش.


این ورژن کرنل لینوکس شریفه.2.6.16-1.2108_FC4
فدورا ۴
گنوم ۲.۱۰.۰
فایرفاکس ۱.۰.۸
خیلی معرکه ست.به برنامه های کاربردیش هم کاری ندارم.دیزاینش هم باشه واسه خودش.کرنل هم جزو دیزاینه؟

----------


## ali_kolahdoozan

چرا اینطوری میگید لینوکس شریف یکی از افتخارات بشری در عصر حاضر محسوب میشه . کاملا یک پروژه عالی محسوب میشه . من باهاش کار کردم . بسیار عالی و مبتنی بر اصول است

----------


## pswin.pooya

توی نرم افزار یه بحث به نام محلی سازی هستش، محله سازی به انتقال دادن یه نرم افزار از یک فرهنگ به فرهنگ ئیگه میگن. اگه یه برنامه حتی تمام منوهاش هم فارسی بشه و هیچ کلمه انگلیسی توش پیدا نکنی دلیلی وجود نداره که محلی شده باشه و بر عکس امکان داره نرم افزاری باشه که منوهاش کاملا فارسی نشده باشن ولی محلی شده حساب بشه. محلی سازی یا localization یه بحث خیلی پیچیده هستش که توی اون تمام اینترفیس و نوع محاسبات باید دقیقا برای فرهنگی که نرم افزار قراره براش ساخته بشه مطابقات داشته باشی که یکی از این موارد تاریخ و واحد پول هستش. محلی سازی همیشه هزینه های سنگینی رو در پیش داشته و گاهی اوقات باعث می شده بعضی از قسمتهای نرم افزار از اول نوشته بشن. مثلا چون نسخه اصلی انگلیسی بوده و نسخه بعدی قرار بوده برای پین نوشته بشه باید سیستم کدینگ از ANSI (ASCII) به سیستم کدینگ MBCS تغییر داده میشه که تازه این اول راه هستش و بعد از اون موارد دیگه مثل code pageها مطرح میشن. این مساله اینقدر هزینه بردار بودش که باعث به وجود آمدن یونی کد شدش اما یونی کد هم نتونست مشکلهای محلی سازی رو حل کنه ( فقط کمترش کرد) همین مساله مایکروسافت رو به فکر انداختش تا globalization رو داخل دات نت مطرح کنه که یه گام جلوتر از محلی سازی هستش و تمام موارد به عنوان شی تحت کنترلش در میان در نتیجه با یک سوئیچ اینترفیس فارسی لود میشه، ئاحد پول تغییر میکنه. سیستم تاریخ تغییر میکنه و ... ولی این سیستم هم باز مشکلات فوقالعاده زیاذ محلی سازی رو حل نکردش!

حالا توی لینوکس و مخصوصا بعضی از قسمت های اون ( مثل ترمینال، کرنل و ...) نه یونی کد وجود داره و نه globalization اگر یه نفر بخواد پروسس محلی سازی رو انجام بده ...

----------


## ali zi zeperto

خوب این بومی سازی رو نمی شد روی فدورا 8 یا 9 بکنن.یعنی از زمان فدورا 4 تا حالا طول کشیده بومی سازی کنن؟یا مثلا اگر محصولی رو می فروشن با کرنل جدید آپدیتش کنن بعد بفروشن.این بومی سازی ها به چه درد می خوره وقتی اصل کار خرابه.انگار پیکان رو ور داری روش شیشه بالا بر برقی و صندلی ماساژور بذاری و ....خوب با این کارا پیکان می شه لامبورگینی!من حرفم اینه که این لینوکس شریف همون پیکانه با صفحه کیلومتر فارسی(بومی سازی شده).
من می گم چرا موتور پیکان می فروشن وقتی موتور(کرنل) لامبورگینی مجانیش هست؟چرا گنوم 2 وقتی آخرین مدلش مجانی در دسترس هست.چرا فایرفکس 1 وقتی براحتی میشه با آخرین مدل جایگزینش کرد.حرف شما یعنی پیکان با صفحه کیلومتر فارسی ماشین خیلی خوبیه.به قول آقای کلاهدوزان که جزو افتخارات بشره.واقعا هم هست.

----------


## pswin.pooya

ظاهرا متوجه نشدید بومی سازی یک سیستم خیلی پیچیدتر از تایپ فارسی منوهای اون هستش. و خیلی وقت گیر تر از تولید یک نرم افزار مخصوصا برای تیمی که اون نرم افزار رو طراحی نکردن و فقط سورسش رو دارن. مثل این میمونه که همون پیکان رو تمام اجزاش رو بریزن بیرون و از اول به یه شکل دیگه بذارن سر جاش! که خودش یه عالمه کار داره. 
مورد دوم اینه که کرنل لینوکس مثل کرنل سیستم عامل ویندوز نیستش که از هر ورژن به ورژن دیگه 180 درجه فرق کنه. تو این مدت شاید ماکزیمم تقیرات کرنل لینوکس مربط به عوض شدن و یا اضفافه شدن بعضی از گزینه های پیکربندی داخلیش باشه. 
قبل از اینکه از کار بقیه ایراد بگیرین فکر کنین ببینین می تونین خودتون همون کار رو انجام بدین. من بازی ساز هستم خیلی ها از بازیهای ایرانی مخصوصا افراد مبتدی بازی سازی ایراد میگیرن اما یه مقدار که افراد پخته تر میشن به مسائلی دقت میکنن که اصل قضیه رو نشون میده. از نظر اونها معیارها فرق میکنه و یه کار با ارزش از یه کار بی ارزش با یه معیارهای دیگه جدا میشن؟

----------


## tdkhakpur

سلام به همگی...
عجب دور و زمانه ای شده تا حالا من ندیدم که یکی بپرسه برای چی سیستم عامل ایرانی را لازم داریم که  بسازید همش تعریف و تمجید از کاری میکنند که هنوز بروز نشده و کسی هم استفاده ای ازش نبرده.
مشکل ما ایرانیها همینه که فقط فکر میکنیم سیستم عامل باید فارسی باشه یا پیغام فارسی بدهد این که نشد پیشرفت علم خوب باید از نبودها صحبت کرد که ما به بودها تبدیل کرده ایم من که تا حالا چیزی از این سیستم عاملهای به اصطلاح ایرانی ندیدم جز پیشرفت در زبان و تصویر ظاهری که با فتوشاپ کشیده اند.
امیدوارم هیچ وقت با دروغ خودمان رو مشغول نکنیم.
همگی موفق باشید.

----------


## Armin060

چرا ما بايد وقت خودمون رو صرف نوشتن سيستم عامل بكنيم!!؟؟
اگر همه ی ما حتی با پشتيبانی دولت بخوايم يه سيستم عامل بنويسيم، احتمالا بيش تر از 10 سال طول ميكشه. ولی تازه رسيديم به ويندوز 98 !! تا اون موقع سيستم عامل ها سه برابر Seven امروزی ميشه.
همچنين نوشتن يه سيستم عامل نياز به دانش زيادی داره. گمون نكنم كه بيش تر از 20 نفر توی ايران دانش اين كار رو داشته باشند.
گذشته از همه اين ها به فرض ما تونستيم كه سيستم عامل بنويسيم كه به زيبایی و قدرتمندی سيستم عامل های ماكروسافت باشه. خوب كی مياد بخره؟

اين گروهی هم كه هفت سال وقت خودشون رو صرف نوشتن سيستم عامل كردن ( البته اگر صحت داشته باشه ) كار بيهوده ای كردند. ( هر چند كه يك افتخاره )

فرض كنيم :
اين گروه اين سيستم عامل رو واقعا نوشته اند.
برای دانلود هم تو اينترنت آپلود كردن.
ما هم دانلود كرديم.
بعد روی كامپيوترمون نصب كرديم.
خوب كلی خوش حال شديم ( اااههه، پسر يه سيستم عامل ايرانی، ) و توی پوست خودمون نگنجيديم.
حالا می خوايم بريم اينترنت جواب كنكور رو نگاه كنيم !!! چی پيش مياد، آيا بايد دوباره يه ويندوز نصب كنيم؟
برادرمون میخواد با كامپيوتر مثلا gta بازی كنه و تا زمانی كه نتونه بازی كنه بلند گريه می كنه. آيا بايد يه ويندوز نصب كنيم؟
چند وقت پيش ها يه برنامه نوشتيم كه ده سال پشتيبانی داشته و يه مشكلی برای برنامه پيش اومده كه بايد ما اون رو توی منزل درست كنيم. باز هم دوباره بايد يه ويندوز نصب كنيم.
و ...

----------


## ali zi zeperto

> ظاهرا متوجه نشدید بومی سازی یک سیستم خیلی پیچیدتر از تایپ فارسی منوهای اون هستش. و خیلی وقت گیر تر از تولید یک نرم افزار مخصوصا برای تیمی که اون نرم افزار رو طراحی نکردن و فقط سورسش رو دارن


کاملا متوجه شدم که زحمت زیادی بابت این بومی سازی کشیدن.کار سختیه دستشون هم درد نکنه که اینکار رو کردن.پولش رو هم گرفتن نوش جانشون.
کرنل لینوکس رو من تغییراتش رو دنبال نمی کنم.آیا همین پیکربندی داخلی ربطی به امنیت سیستم نداره.
بعد هم من تا حالا با آبونتو و فدورا ۸ کار می کردم بومی سازی هم نشده بودند اما حداقل نیازهای کاربر رو برطرف می کنن.خدا رو شکر تایپ فارسی هم داره.تاریخ شمسی هم برنامه اش رو خیلی راحت می شه نصب کرد.
شما خودت با لینوکس شریف کار می کنی؟من الان دارم از توی لینوکس شریف واسه شما تایپ می کنم.چی میگی اگه فایرفاکس ۱ رو سیستمت نصب باشه.سیستمت امنیت لازم نداره.این بومی سازی به چه دردی می خوره وقتی من امنیت ندارم.برنامه های مورد نیازم رو نمی تونم براحتی نصب کنم.برنامه های موجود نیازهای منو برطرف نمی کنه.دیگه والا من نمی دونم الان دارم واسه چی بحث می کنم.من تا حالا تو کار بومی سازی نبودم سر رشته هم ندارم ولی اینها که اینهمه از کار رو زدن و اینطوری تحویل دادن اگه بومی سازیشون هم نگاه کنی ندیده معلومه چه خبره.

----------


## pswin.pooya

به تمامی دوستان:
ما باید صنعت رو وارد کنیم نه اینکه خریدارش باشیم. اینکه سیستم عاملهای خوبی وجود دارن نمی تونه دلیل برای ننوشتن سیستم عامل باشه. من خودم از موقعی که اینکار رو شروع کردم یه تحول نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری برام رخ داده. کار با 4 تا میکرو کنترلر جدید رو یاد گرفتم که بعدا میتونه توی پروژه هام خیلی کمکم کنه. اگر با میکرو کار کرده باشین میدودنین تعداد وقفه های خارجی محدوده  و تو قویترین میکروها زیر 10 تاست. در صورتی که من حای الان با 8051 هم میتونم تا 64 تا وقفه خارجی رو ساپورت کنم. اینکار باعث شده که خیلی از اصول طراحی سیستم رو یاد بگیرم.

خوب همیشه قرار نیست سیستم عامل برای کاربردهای خونگی نوشته بشه و شما میتونیند سیستم عاملهای صنعتی و یا سیستم عاملهای دیگه که مثلا برای ماشینهای کامپوتری و یا حتی دستگاه هایی مثل روترهای شبکه رو طراحی کنید.

یه زمانی ما فکر می کردیم که نمی تونیم بازی سه بعدی یا حتی دو بعدی طراحی کنیم با اینکه الان حداقل میتونیم یه بازی در سطح بازهای 2005 و 2006 رو طراحی کنیم. با اینکه هنوز عقبیم ولی خیلی سریع داریم پیشرفت می کنیم و طراحی سیستم عامل هم همینطوره. شاید مایه سیستم عامل ساده بسازیم ولی بعد از یه مدت مطمئنم میتونیم سیستم عاملهایی رو برای کاربردهای خاص بسازیم.

----------


## Armin060

تاپيك به كل از اصل خودش عوض شد. پس اينایی كه ايرانوس رو نوشتند كجا رفتند؟
شايد داره ايرانوس رو آپلود می كنه تو اينترنت وقت نداره بياد يه سری بزنه!!

----------


## gh-reza

یه مدت پیش توی یه انجمن دیگه مشابه همین بحث شد. موضوع اول از ادعای یه گروه 4 نفره که تمام توزیع های لینوکس رو آنالیز میکردن شروع شد و بعد با مطرح کردن ادعای ساخت یه سیستم عامل جدید ملی فارسی که بهتر از ویندوز مایکروسافت و ویندوز لینوکس (اینکه بجای سیستم عامل ویندوز نوشتم اشتباه اونها بود و به عبارت دیگه یه نقل قول هست) بود رو کردن و در اون تاپیک هم کار به صفحه نهم کشید. لینکش هم اینه میتونید بهش مراجعه کنید و کلی بخندید:
http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,5852.0.html
واقعا ملت رو چی فرض کردن. بر فرض هم که نوشته باشید، توزیع کنید تا استفاده کنیم و بهتون آفرین بگیم و الگوئی هم برای ما باشید تا شاید ما هم یه حرکتی کردیم.
راستی یه سوال از سازنده این تاپیک داشتم: آیا احیانا شما IRWin (که توی انجمن قبلی همچین ادعائی رو کرده بود) یا از بستگانش و دوستانش نیستید؟ :قهقهه:

----------


## gh-reza

در مورد پست قبلی این هم سیر کنید:
http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/top....html#msg52370
در ضمن لینوکس شریف رو که اسمش روشه پس یه تحول یا یه افتخار برای بشریت نیس (پس اونوقت ubuntu چیه؟). لینوکس شریف همون فدوراکور 7 هست که فارسی شده. برنامه هاش یه قرون نمی ارزن و توی اینترنت صدها بار بهترش ریخته، فقط انگلیسیه.
بومی سازی با فارسی سازی فرق داره، اگه برنامه بومی باشه لااقل سایه پنجره ها میافته طرف چپ (چون فارسی راست به چپه)، حالا بماند تقویم و ...
کسی که سیستم عامل ملی درست میکنه باید اول سخت افزارش رو تولید کنه. شما با شرکت اینتل میتونید رابطه داشته باشید تا نیازهای سیستم عاملتون را براورده کنه؟
یا مثلا میتونید 4 تا کور رو (نه بیشتر) با 8 گیگ رم ساپورت کنید؟
مایکروسافت به قدری کار رو خوب شروع کرده که شرکتهای سخت افزاری سخت افزارشونو مخصوص ویندوز درست میکنن. مثلا مودمهای Dialup با لینوکس مشکل دارن چون WinModem هستن. یعنی بخشی از کار مودم توی ویندوز شبیه سازی میشه. یا کارتهای گرافیکی یا حتی مودمهای ADSL. مثلا مودم الفکس توی توضیحاتش نوشته اتصال USB برای ویندوز بهینه شده و درایورش هم فقط واسه ویندوزه. اگه یه لینوکس کار بخاد از USB اون استفاده کنه باید توی اینترنت بگرده ببینه درایورش رو یه بنده خدائی نوشته یا نه.
لینوکس شریف فارسی سازیش هم مشکل داره (هر چند که فارسی خودش هم مشکل داره و خیلی اصلاحات زبانهای دیگه رو نمیشه توی کلمه که سهل است، لا اقل با یه عبارت کوتاه نوشت و باید حتما یه جمله بکار ببریم. مگه اینکه بخایم اصطلاح بسازیم. مثل همین کاری که میکنن و آدم متن انگلیسی رو راحتتر متوجه میشه تا این اصطلاحات مسخره و من دراوردی).
چون گروه های مختلفی کار ترجمه رو انجام دادن، هر کی یه جور ترجمه کرده و برای یه اصلاح واحد، چندین ترجمه و اصطلاح فارسی متفاوت وجود داره که آدم رو واقعا نا امید میکنه.

ولی با این گفته دوستمون که سیستم عامل لازم نیست حتما همه منظوره باشه و سیستم های realtime و توزیع شده صنعتی، که مورد استفاده و سخت افزارشون معلومه، موضوعات جالب و کاربردی هستن موافقم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

چرا داری هزیون میگی؟
بعضی از درایورهای مودم ئ usb برای اینکه هزینه ساختشون کمتر تموم بشه این شکلی هستند و مربوط به ساختار آی.سی های داخلشون هستش. مثلا درایورهای مودم های dlink این شکلیه اما مودم های toshiba با همه سیستم عاملها سازگارن.

فکر نکنم AMD و یا اینتل برای لینوکس قطعه سخت افزاری جدید تولید کرده باشن؟ !!! قرار دادهایی که ما بین شرکتهای سخت افزاری و نرم افزاری ( مثل اینتل و مایکروسافت و یا IBM) بوده بر می گرده به عهد بوق که توی اون زمان شرکت تولید کننده سیستم عامل سیستمش رو هم تولید می کرده. مثل IBM که برای PC سیستم عامل OS2 رو طراحی می کردش. و MAC که MAC OS رو تولید می کرد. IBM توی اون زمان متوجه شد که اگر یه سیستم عامل خوب داشته باشه میتونه بازار رو از دست مک بگیره که با مایکروسافت که توی اون زمان داس رو تولید میکرد بستش... ( کتاب راهنمای برنامه نویسان PC نوشته پیتر نورتون)

اکثر اونهایی که فقط به فکر شماره توزیع سیستم عامل یا برنامه هاش هستن مشکلشون اینه که نمی تونن از سیستم عامل موجود استفاده کنن و امکانات اون رو بکار بگیرن . قسمت بزرگی از سرورهای دنیا هنوز از فدورا  6 استفاده میکنن.

در مورد لینوکس شریف. کوچیکترین کاری که که منجر به تولید و یا پیشبرد یک محصول بشه و یا در اون کمک کنه سزاوار تحسین هستش اما این به معنی بزرگ کردن و یا اسطوره نشون دادن اون کار نیستش ( که متاسفانه اونهایی که این OS رو تبلیغ میکنن از جمله های اینچنینی استفاده میکنن).

----------


## zoofa

اين تاپيك به جاي بحث به كل كل تبديل شده :خیلی عصبانی: 
بهتره يكي از مديران زحمت بكشند و اين تاپيك را قفل كنند :افسرده: 
در مورد لينوكس شريف هم هرچه كه باشد قابل تحسين است چون كه بچه هاي عزيز ايراني روي اون كار مي كنن و توسعه اش مي دهند.  :تشویق: 
نمي دانم همه جاي جهان اينطور است يا فقط ايران كه وقتي چند نفر يك كار بزرگ را انجام مي دهند همه اون كار را بيهوده و بي فايده جلوه مي دهند. نمونه اش همين لينوكس شريف و ماهواره اميد و خيلي چيزهاي ديگه. درسته كه نمونه هاي خارجي مثل فدورا و ... بهترن اما اين را يادمون نره كه شريفي ها هم زحمت زيادي كشيدند.

*** يادمه يكي از استادامون مي گفت زماني كه جنگ در ژاپن خاتمه يافت تمام ژاپن با خاك يكي شده بود و هيچيزي مثل كارخانه و ... هم وجود نداشت. اونها شروع كردن به سازندگي اما همه با وسايل ساخت ژاپن. در ساخت خانه‌ي قدرتمندرين فردي كه در ژاپن بود رسيدند به جايي كه نياز به شيشه داشتند. اما شيشه‌ي توليدي در ژاپن وجود نداشت اما شيشه‌ي وارداتي بود. براي خانه‌ي او شيشه‌ي وارداتي آوردند اما آن فرد اجازه نداد كه شيشه‌ها را نصب كنند و بجاي شيشه از پارچه براي پوشاندن استفاده كردند تا شيشه‌ي ژاپني توليد شد و نصب كردند. اگر آن روز آن فرد شيشه‌ي وارداتي را نصب مي كرد شايد امروز ژاپن، ژاپن ديگري بود و ابر قدرت اقتصادي نبود.***
دوستاني كه مي گند توسعه‌ي لينوكس شريف بيهوده است و بي فايده
1- آيا خودشان علم و توانايي آن را دارند كه چيزي شبيه لينوكس شريف درست كنند؟ :متفکر: 
2- آيا اگر علم و توانايي ان را دارند حاضرند كه وقت بگذارند و اين كار را انجام بدهند؟ :متفکر: 
پس ياد بگيريم بجاي اينكه ديگران را از كاري كه كردند و در حال انجام دادن آن هستند دلسرد نكنيم تا به كار و تلاش خود ادامه بدهند و حتي آنها را كمك و حمايت هم بكنيم، به اميد روزي كه شريف يكي از بهترين توزيع هاي دنيا شود.

موفق باشيد

----------


## ali zi zeperto

لینوکس شریف رو که من مطرح کردم.من الان دارم باهاش کار می کنم.قبلش آبونتو رو سیستمم نصب بود که فقط کلی برنامه روش نصب بود اما گفتم که از محصول داخلی استفاده کنم که شاید با همین یه قرون خرید کمکی کرده باشم. ولی بحث من اینه که چرا اینقدر قدیمیه.تو پستهای بالا هم نوشتم که کرنلش ،برنامه هاش ،گنومش همه قدیمین.من می گم حالا که همه اینها مجانیه چرا بروز رسانی نمی کنن بعد بفروشن که اگه یکی مثل من با نیت خیرم خرید حداقل مایه زحمتش نشه که بره همه چی رو خودش بروز کنه.همه کارا رو بدوش من کاربر بذارن که حداقل 1 روز تمام وقت بذارم تا بتونم قسمتیش رو بروز کنم.
منتها یه دوستمون متوجه نمی شن و هی صحبت از بومی سازی می کنن.هی من می گم قدیمیه ایشون میگه خوب بومی هم هست. :اشتباه: می فرماین بومی بودن به امنیت و بروز بودن سیستم و ... ارجحیت داره.

----------


## gh-reza

آفرین بر شما جوانان ایران که با دست خالی و بدون دونستن تکنولوژیهای سخت افزاری جدید و ساختارها و تکنیکهای سخت افزاری (وحتی نرم افزاری) قصد ساختن سیستم عامل ملی دارین. مشتاقانه امیدواریم سیستم عاملهای ملی رو ببینیم. فکر کنم به نوه ها یا نتیجه هام توصیه کنم از این سیستم عاملها استفاده کنن (چون تا اون زمان من پوسیدم و همه رو به چیزهای پوسیده تشویق خواهم کرد.)

شما اصولا متوجه نیستید یا نمیخاید متوجه بشید. من منظورم این بود که شما باید از سخت افزار جدید اطلاع داشته باشید تا نرم افزاری برای اون تولید کنید وگرنه سیستم عامل بنویسید برای کامپیوتر 386 (که اطلاعی از سخت افزار اون هم ندارید) به درد خودتون میخوره و بس.

لینوکس شریف هم نسبت به دبدبه کبکبش تحفه ای نیست. باز حالا اگه شرکتی درست و حسابی حامیش بود و احتمال میرفت بعد از n سال وضعش خوب بشه، میشد ازش حمایت کرد. ولی محصولی که یسری دانشجو با علاقه و احساسشون نسبت به لینوکس ساختن (و هر آن این احساس در نوسان هست و دانشجوها فارغ التحصیل میشن) و نسخه بعدیش معلوم نیس کی میاد از نظر من ارزش حمایت نداره.

من به خاطر حمایت از هموطنم یه سال میتونم از دنیا عقب باشم نه 10 سال.

----------


## farzadsw

دست تمامی دوستان درد نکنه ! تا حالا اینقدر مطالب خنده دار یکجا ندیده بودم( مخصوصا لینک ubuntu.ir) :قهقهه: 
فقط چند تا موضوع دیگه دیدم که جای بحث داره



> ما باید صنعت رو وارد کنیم نه اینکه خریدارش باشیم. اینکه سیستم عاملهای خوبی وجود دارن نمی تونه دلیل برای ننوشتن سیستم عامل باشه. من خودم از موقعی که اینکار رو شروع کردم یه تحول نرم افزاری و سخت افزاری برام رخ داده. کار با 4 تا میکرو کنترلر جدید رو یاد گرفتم که بعدا میتونه توی پروژه هام خیلی کمکم کنه. اگر با میکرو کار کرده باشین میدودنین تعداد وقفه های خارجی محدوده و تو قویترین میکروها زیر 10 تاست. در صورتی که من حای الان با 8051 هم میتونم تا 64 تا وقفه خارجی رو ساپورت کنم. اینکار باعث شده که خیلی از اصول طراحی سیستم رو یاد بگیرم.


من با اینکه باید تکنولوژی وارد بشه ، نه محصول موافقم .ولی در صورتی که امکان پذیر باشه. مثلا در مورد ساخت سیستم عامل در سطح لینوکس یا ویندوز باید چند هزار نفر ، چند هزار ساعت کار کنن (در صورتی که تجربه این کارها رو داشته باشن!) تا یه چیزی بالا خره تولید بشه که نه از لحاظ نرم افزاری ساپورت میشه و نه از لحاظ سخت افزاری! اصلا شما به من بگید از 20 سال پیش تا حالا چه سیستم عاملی(کاملا جدید) در سطح ویندوز و مکینتاش و غیره تولید شده، چه از طرف شرکتهای بین المللی و چه ملی!
البته کار روی سیستم عامل هایی با کاربرد خاص ، مثلا سیستم عامل های realtime برای استفاده در Embedded systems توسط شرکت های کوچیک (حتی) منطقی هست ولی متاسفانه تو ایران هیچ کس حتی به این موضوع فکر هم نمیکنه. میدونید چرا؟ چون همه میخوان یهویی یه کار گنده بکنن (که البته نمیتونن) و حتی شده الکی ازشون تعریف بشه. حتی اگه بیل گیتس و استیو جابز هم 30 سال دیر تر به دنیا میومدن ، مطمعننا نمی تونستن در برابر این شکاف بسیار بزرگ کاری بکنن.  
راستی شما که یه وقت از mux برای وقفه ها استفاده نکردید!؟



> یه زمانی ما فکر می کردیم که نمی تونیم بازی سه بعدی یا حتی دو بعدی طراحی کنیم با اینکه الان حداقل میتونیم یه بازی در سطح بازهای 2005 و 2006 رو طراحی کنیم. با اینکه هنوز عقبیم ولی خیلی سریع داریم پیشرفت می کنیم و طراحی سیستم عامل هم همینطوره. شاید مایه سیستم عامل ساده بسازیم ولی بعد از یه مدت مطمئنم میتونیم سیستم عاملهایی رو برای کاربردهای خاص بسازیم.


من همونقدر که میگم امکان نداره بشه یه سیستم عامل در حد ویندوز ساخته بشه ، معتقد بودم و هستم که بازی های کامپیوتری ایرانی ،با سرمایه گذاری در حد شرکت های کوچک + قانون کپی رایت ،  میتونه در سطح  بازی های جدید باشه ولی بازی با سیستم عامل فرق داره ، چون 
1.نیروی انسانی کمتری میخواد
2.بازار بزرگی داره
3.توی ویندوز (مک ، لینوکس) اجرا میشه و همه میتونن بدون اینکه تاثیری تو کارشون با کامپیوتر داشته باشه ، استفاده کنن.



> در مورد لینوکس شریف. کوچیکترین کاری که که منجر به تولید و یا پیشبرد یک محصول بشه و یا در اون کمک کنه سزاوار تحسین هستش اما این به معنی بزرگ کردن و یا اسطوره نشون دادن اون کار نیستش





> در مورد لينوكس شريف هم هرچه كه باشد قابل تحسين است چون كه بچه هاي عزيز ايراني روي اون كار مي كنن و توسعه اش مي دهند. 
> نمي دانم همه جاي جهان اينطور است يا فقط ايران كه وقتي چند نفر يك كار بزرگ را انجام مي دهند همه اون كار را بيهوده و بي فايده جلوه مي دهند. نمونه اش همين لينوكس شريف و ماهواره اميد و خيلي چيزهاي ديگه. درسته كه نمونه هاي خارجي مثل فدورا و ... بهترن اما اين را يادمون نره كه شريفي ها هم زحمت زيادي كشيدن


اگه قرار باشه از کسی  برای ساختن یه لیونکس ایرانی تقدیر بشه ، باید از آقای باقومیان و دوستانشون تقدیر بشه که بدون دریافت هیچ پولی لینوکس parsix  رو درست کردن . parsix برخلاف شریف جزو 80 توزیع (بر اساس تعداد بازدید کننده) برتر جهانه ، با این حال نمیدونم چرا کمتر از این توزیع حمایت میشه. 
بومی سازی از نظر من یه چیز کاملا مثبت نیست ، چون ما حداقل 10 سال با ویندوز و استاندارد های غیر بومی کار کردیم(مثلا سمت چپ رو راست دکمه ها)  و به همین استاندارد هم عادت کردیم . من خودم با یه نسخه دستکاری شده ویندوز  که مثلا فارسی شده بود و جهت منو ها و دکمه ها همه برعکس شده بود کار کردم ، بیشتر از نیم ساعت نتونستم دووم بیارم!



> يادمه يكي از استادامون مي گفت زماني كه جنگ در ژاپن خاتمه يافت تمام ژاپن با خاك يكي شده بود و هيچيزي مثل كارخانه و ... هم وجود نداشت. اونها شروع كردن به سازندگي اما همه با وسايل ساخت ژاپن. در ساخت خانه‌ي قدرتمندرين فردي كه در ژاپن بود رسيدند به جايي كه نياز به شيشه داشتند. اما شيشه‌ي توليدي در ژاپن وجود نداشت اما شيشه‌ي وارداتي بود. براي خانه‌ي او شيشه‌ي وارداتي آوردند اما آن فرد اجازه نداد كه شيشه‌ها را نصب كنند و بجاي شيشه از پارچه براي پوشاندن استفاده كردند تا شيشه‌ي ژاپني توليد شد و نصب كردند. اگر آن روز آن فرد شيشه‌ي وارداتي را نصب مي كرد شايد امروز ژاپن، ژاپن ديگري بود و ابر قدرت اقتصادي نبود.


داستان جالبی بود ولی اگه همه مردم ژاپن و برای همیشه ، مثل اون فرد ، تعصبی برخورد میکردن ؛ الان ژاپن هیچی نبود! به طور مثال موسس شرکت سونی بعد از چند سال مونتاژ رادیو ترانزیستوری  تونست شرکت سونی رو به اینجا برسونه و اگه میخواست لامپ های ترانزیستور رو هم خودش تولید کنه ، الان شرکت سونی وجود خارجی نداشت.
حتما میدونید که ، تنها کشوری که تو دنیا cpu تولید میکنه و بازار cpu دستشه، آمریکاست. حالا ببینید چرا کشور های ژاپن و آلمان و فرانسه و غیره نمیان Cpu ملی بسازن!!!(البته شرکت arm که یه شرکت انگلیسی هست ، میکرو پروسسور برای وسایل قابل حمل و کم مصرف میسازه)

چند وقتیه دروغ هایی از این دست زیاد شده ، یه نمونه دیگه اش Pocket pc ایرانی به اسم طه بود که نمایشگاه قرآن سال پیش معرفی شد و صدا سیما هم کلی روش مانور داد، من بعد از اینکه یه جستجو ساده کردم دیدم نه تنها ایرانی نیست بلکه یه گوشی تقلبی(clone) از روی htc touch و اصالتا چینی هست!!! یا مثلا  اون ربات انسان نمایی که 6 ماه پیش تلوزیون نشون داد(فکر کنم برای دانشگاه امیر کبیر بود) ، حرکت ربات به وسیله چرخ زیر پاهاش بود(پاهاش ثابت بودن!) . دستهاشم مفصل نداشت(بازم ثابت بود!!) ، صدای ربات توسط یه دوبلر با میکرو فون به طور همزمان پخش میشد( رباته ، ببخشید ، دوبلره با گزارشکر شوخی هم میکرد!!!!!!!) و از همه اینا جالبتر این بود که ، ربات قصه ما ، کنترل از راه دور بود!!!!!! من موندم که این ربات با رباتهایی که تو فیلم های 1930تا1950 استفاده میکردن چه فرقی داشت! تازه از این مترسک (!) توی افتتاحیه همایش اختراعات(اگه اشتباه نکنم) استفاده شد!!!!!!!  و ده ها مورد دیگر...

من با اینکه تو ایران بتونن از این کارا بکنن مشکلی ندارم ، مشکل من اینه که با این کار هم اعتبار علمی ایران پایین میاد و هم سطح علمی جشنواره ها ، چون کسی که تو جشنواره شرکت میکنه به نسبت رقیباش تلاش میکنه!
امیدوارم دیگه شاهد این دروغ های مسخره نباشیم

----------


## sali444

من پست ها رو نخوندم ولي يه توزيع هست به نام "كارامد" كه فارسيه. دوستان كد ِ باز مي تونن يه نگاهي بندازن. توي لينوكس فارسي لينكش هست

----------


## farzadsw

ممنون ، دوستان هم قبلا به كارامد اشاره کرده بودن . ولی لینوکس ایرانی(یا ویندوز ایرانی!) با سیستم عامل ایرانی فرق داره، این همه بحثم سر همین بوده.

----------


## aerosadegh

سلام به همه اساتید  اهل فن (هسته)  من پست ها رو خوندم .
به این بنده خدایی که ادعای ایرانوس رو کرده  پیشنهاد میکنم به این لینک یه سر بزنه
دیدن این لینک برای بقیه اساتید بلا مانع است!!
http://www.codnevis.blogfa.com/post-18.aspx

----------


## heeeva

پس سیستم عاملی که نوشته بودن ، معذرت میخوام ( *درست کرده بودن* )  :لبخند گشاده!:  شوخی بود .

----------


## joker

یک شبه نمیشه شد میکروسافت 




ادامه تصاویر کودکی تا میانسالی میکروسافت :
http://www.funlobby.com/index.php/20...f-Windows.html

----------


## python dos

بهترین لینوکسی که روش فارسی سازی شده و دیگر توزیع ها هم از خروجی اون پروژه استفاده کردن لینوکس شریف هست اگر کسی می خواد بهترین توزیع رو از نظر ترجمه داشته باشه لینوکس شریف هست 
قبول دارم که قدیمی هم هست.این هم به خاطر هدف پروژه شریف هست

----------


## bahar_engineer

من نمی دونم این سیستم عامل بالاخره درسته کارش یا نه ؟؟!! :لبخند گشاده!: 
یهو دیدین این جناب ایرانوس چند سال آینده اومد و دنیا رو ترکوند و به ریش همه مون خندید

اول که تاپیک ها رو می خوندم یکم ناراحت شدم گفتم بیا حالا یکی پیدا شد خلاقیت به خرج بده ببین چطور از راه بی راهش می کنن
اما انگار واقعاً شوخی بود :اشتباه: 
به هر حال اگه کسی حال کرد ایده ارائه بده اینقدر نزنین تو حالش  :قهقهه: 
شاید همین شیطونی ها یه روزی به جایی برسه 
معلومه که اگه هم کاری انجام نداده اما آرزوشو در سر داشته

_آینده، همین افکاری است که الان داریم . کسی موفق می شود که رویایی در سر داشته باشد_ (مستند راز :چشمک: )

ولی قبول کنین که همین کارهای پیش پا افتاده هست که جرقه ایجاد می کنه ، انگیزه ایجاد می کنه و می تونه مسیری برای پیشرفت باشه

بیچاره رو یه کاریش کردین که دیگه پشت سرشم نگاه نکرد :بامزه:

----------


## hamedmoayeri

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید .
من دانشجوی کامبیوتر هستم و در مورد سیستم عامل فقط به صورت تئوریک اطلاع دارم ( کتاب و مقالات زیادی در این مورد مطالعه کردم مثل ویلیام و ... ) و علاقه زیادی دارم تا این مباحث را به صورت عملی دنبال کنم . اما با توجه به اینکه از استادیدسوالات زیادی مبنی بر اینکه از کجا باید شروع کنم و چه کتاب هایی رو باید بخونم کسی جواب درست و حسابی به من نداد . البته به سایت های زیادی از جمله www.osdever.net سر زدم اما با توجه به مطالب زیاد دچار سردرگمی شدم و نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم. اگر لطف کنید و جوابرو به میلم بفرستین ممنون میشم با تشکر قبلی .
moayeri67@gmail.com :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## blue_lotus

سلام

فکر کنم این کتاب دید خوبی بهتون برای سیستم عامل ها به صورت عملی بده. جز جز سیستم عامل مینیکس همراه کد و توضیحات لازم. البته باید زبان C رو تا حد لازم بلد باشین.

کتاب: طراحی و پیاده سازی سیستم های عامل
نویسنده: اندرو تانن باوم

----------


## hamedmoayeri

با سلام دوباره 
از این که جوابم رو دادید خیلی ممنونم .
با توجه به اینکه ترجمه های زیادی از این کتاب وجود داره به نظر شما کدام ترجمرو بخونم یا اینکه باید نسخه اینگلیسی رو بخونم . در ضمن من کتاب ویلیام استالینگز رو چند بار خوندم ولی فقط به درد تئوری می خوره ور در مباحث عملی کاربرد زیادی نداره.
با تشکر دوباره

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام شما به غیر از کتاب تتباوم باید یه کتاب برای معماری i86 و یا x86 بخونید تا با نحوه عملکرد و معماری این ماشینها آشنا بشید تا بتونید برای اونها سیستم عامل بنویسید (و یا هر معماری دیگه که بخوایین برای اون سیستم عامل بنویسید).

کتاب تاننباوم تنها به شما ایده طراحی یک سیستم عامل رو میده که بعد از طراحی آشنایی مقدماتی با معماری سیستمی که میخوایید براش سیستم عامل بنویسید متوجه ارزش و مطالب اون میشید در غیر این صورت این کتاب هیچ فرقی با کتاب استالینگ نداره. 

از اونجا که کتابی برای معماری x86 وجود نداره (به غیر از دیتا شیتهای اینتل) باید دست به کار بشید و osdev.org رو بگردید تا بتونید در مورد این معماری اطلاعاتی بدست بیارید.( والبته نت پر آموزش اینکار هستش) برای شروع کار سعی کنید که یک بوت لودر بنویسید و کم کم اون رو گسترش بدید. و کم کم به پیاده سازی CRT برسید تا به کمک c بتونید یک کرنل بنویسید متاسفانه هیچ کتابی هم وجود نداره که نوشتن CRT رو توضیح داده باشه و فقط میشه از منابع آنلاین استفاده کردش. (که با این وضع فی لت رینگ دو طرفه اینم روزهای آخر استفاده از منابع آنلاین هستش).

----------


## hamedmoayeri

سلام بويا جان از اين كه منرو راهنمايي كردي خيلي ممنونم.
تجربه من در برنامه نويسي C و ‍+ +  Cدر حد متوسط است يعني در سطح همون دانشگاه اينم ميدونم كه بايد خيلي كار كنم. با توجه به اين كه خود شما گفتيد منابع زيادي در رابطه با معماري x86 موجود نيست خواستم از شما ببرسم كه شما pdf هايي در اين باره داريد با نه كه اگر داشته باشيد خوشحال مي شم برام ميل كنيد
خوشحال مي شم كه از تجارب شما و دوستان استفاده كنم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

سلام
کاملترین مرجع دیتا شیت اینتل هستش. و سایت wiki.osdev.org مرجع خوب دیگه ای هستش که میشه از اون استفاده کردش. البته در این میان آموزشهای زیادی هم وجود دارن که همشون به شکلی مشکل دارن ( تا حالا هیچ آموزشی رو ندیدم که از پایه کاملا درست باشه و تا انتها بدون باگ و صحیح پیشرفته باشه). 

مباحث سیستم عامل خیلی و اما خیلی پیچیده تر از اون چیزی هستن که به نظر میان. من الان خودم با مشکلات زیادی رو به رو هستم و نمی دونم که چه شکی باید پیش برم هر مشکلی رو که حل می کنم باعث میشه با دو سه تا مشکل بزرگ دیگه رو به رو شم.

قبل از اینکه شروع کنی دو تا توصیه بزرگ میکنم که مثل من درگیر نشی:
1. به جای MSVC با GCC کار کن.
2. به جای ویندوز داخل لینوکس کار کن و به کمک شبیه سازهای اون کار رو ادامه بده.

من برای راحتر شدن msvc و ویندوز رو انتخاب کردم (البته دلایل دیگه هم داره) و الان متوجه شدم که کلا استفاده از msvc یه درد سر هست و نه راحتی.

----------


## hamedmoayeri

سلام 
همونطور كه به شما گفتم من در زمينه خيلي مبتدي هستم مي تونيد در مورد اين 2 تا توصيه بيشتر توضيح بدين.

----------


## masoud_pnu

GCC= C++‎‎ compiler in linux :چشمک: 
msvc= microsoft visual c   (in visual studio IDE pack)

----------


## hamedmoayeri

سلام
همونطور كه گفته بودم من در اين مبحث تازه كارم اگر براي شما امكان داره درباره دو توصيه اي كه به من كرديد بيشتر توضيح بدين.
منظورتون از GCC كامبايلر يا نه؟ اين كه به من بيشنهاد مي كنيد در لينوكس كار كنم مشكلي ندارم اما بايد با كدام شبيه ساز كار كنم ( لطفا بيشتر توضيح بدين )...
با تشكر

----------


## hamedmoayeri

من با لينوكس كار كردم اما در ويندوز فقط با يكي از شبيه سازهاش كه فقط بعضي از command هارو اجرا ميكرد ( يك برنامه آموزشي بود  ) كار كردم مي تونيد يك شبيه ساز لينوكس به من معرفي كنيد كه بتونم داخلش برنامه نويسي كنم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

شبیه ساز لینوکس؟؟؟؟

اینجا منظور ما از شبیه ساز،  شبیه ساز سیستم هستش نه چیز دیگه مثل نرم افزارهای vmware و vitrual pc برای ویندوز

دو گزینه خیلی خوب هم برای اینکه تو کار سیستم عامل ازشون استفاده کرد bochs و qemuهستن که کراس پلتفرم هستن. اما داخل ویندوز میشه از vmware و یا ... هم استفاده کرد.

----------


## simul8or

> من و گروهم که شامل 4نفر هستیم تا چندی دیگر یک سایت راه اندازی خواهیم کرد که از همه شما تقاضای همکاری داریم و قصد داریم یک سرمایه گذاری کلان در مبحث لینوکس انجام بدیم...


فرض کنیم گروهی این کار را انجام داده باشند، آیا این شیوه ی درست معرفی یک پروژه است؟؟ 
ایجاد تاپیک های جنجالی!
شعار های احساسی!
عجله بیش از حد!

----------


## M.T.P

خداوند انسان ها را به هم نیازمند آفریده است ، از روزی که انسان آفریده شد نیازش به همسر اولین و بزرگترین نیاز انسانی بوده است ، ایران هیچ وقت نمی تواند دروازه های کشور را به روی خود ببندد و ادعای خودکفایی در همه زمینه ها را داشته باشد ، خود کفایه واقعی فقط خداوند است ، حتی خود مایکروسافت که امروز نام و آوازه اش در تمام دنیا پیچیده است حاصل همفکری و نتیجه گروهی دانشمندان و شخصیت های برجسته ای از اقسانقاط دنیا حتی ایران است ، کارمندهای مایکروسافت همگی آمریکایی نیستند و نخواهند بود مهم قرار گرفتن این شرکت در کشور آمریکا و درآمد برای این کشور است ،  هیچ گاه بدون کمک و تحقیق و صرف هزینه به شرکت ها و افراد مجرب از هم اکنون تا روزی که عمر زمین تمام خواهد شد ایران نمیتواند همچین کاری را انجام دهد و نمی تواند با دادن حقوق به عده ای ایرانی سیستم عامل ایرانی داشته باشد چرا؟؟؟؟ چون لازمه وجود صنعت نرم افزار ابتدا سخت افزار است ، هروقت ایران توانست سخت افزارهایی را در مقایسه به سخت افزار های دنیا تهیه کند میتوان به وجود یک همچین سیستم عاملی در آینده امیدوار بود...
ایران فقط میتواند کپی برداری کند و مثل و مانند تولید کند.(البته با کیفیت غیر قابل مقایسه)
ایران یک کشور مصرف کننده است و هیچگاه نمی تواند یک همچین ادعایی را داشته باشد.
این پست قابل توجه این دوستمونه که این تاپیک رو ساخته و ادعا میکنه با 15 نفر سیستم عامل ایرانی ساخته(خنده داره)
به امید روزی که یک قانون درست و حسابی برای این صنعت در کشور بصورت جهانی ( برای ثبت و احقاق حقوق در دنیا ) در نظر گرفته شود و به امید روزی که کابل های برقمون از روی زمین به زیر زمین منتقل بشه که با بارون و برف برقمون قطع نشه و پروژه های برنامه نویسی چندماهمون از بین بره .
تصمیم گیری:
ایران جهت جلب دانش و ایده هیچ بهایی نمی پردازد و تا روزی که چنین است همچین تصوراتی را(سیستم عامل ایرانی) به ذهن خود راه ندهید و اصلا بهش فکر نکنید.

در پایان:
ایران عزیزمون رو دوست داریم و برای پیشرفت اون نیازمند به همفکری هستیم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

من فکر نکنم ساختن سیستم عامل نیازمند ساختن سخت افزار باشه اگر  نگاه گنید متوجه میشید که ubuntu توی آفریقای جنوبی تهیه میشه اما سخت افزارهای تاپی اونجا تولید نمیشه.

اینکه ما بتونیم سیستم عامل بسازیم یا نه بستگی به جنبه ساخت سیستم عامل داره. ممکن ما نتونیم یه سیستم عامل رومیزی خوب بسازیم که قابل رقابت باشه اما همه میدونیم که هنوز صنعت (مخصوصا صنعت مکانیکی) از نرم افزار کیلومترها فاصله داره و تاره توی دنیا حرکت به این سمت شروع شده و این نشون میده که اگر ما هم از همین حالا سرمایه گذاری کنیم میتونیم توی سیستم عاملهایی که برای استفاده صنعتی هستند و یا حتی استفاده نظامی موفق بشیم در حال حاضر تنها میشه گفت آمریکا و آلمان هستن که میتونن تجهیزات نظامی تولید کنن که قسمت بزرگی از اونها به جای مکانیک توسط مدار و الکترونیک کنترل بشه.
ما نباید نا امید هم باشیم که اولین شرط شکست همون نا امیدی هستش.

در مورد قضیه خودکفایی باهات موافقم اینکه توی همه زمینه ها بخواییم به خودکفایی برسیم یه جهل بزرگه هستش. بلکه ما باید صنعتهایی رو بسازیم که به کمک اونها از مصرف کنندگی خالی به تولید کنندگی هم برسیم منظورم اینه که اگر ماشین وارد کنیم به جاش بتونیم چیزی مثل تلوزیون هم صادر کنیم

----------


## M.T.P

> من فکر نکنم ساختن سیستم عامل نیازمند ساختن سخت افزار باشه اگر نگاه گنید متوجه میشید که ubuntu توی آفریقای جنوبی تهیه میشه اما سخت افزارهای تاپی اونجا تولید نمیشه.


اونها از جای دیگه خط مشی میگیرن و باز برمیگرده به وابستگی انسان ها به یکدیگر




> اینکه ما بتونیم سیستم عامل بسازیم یا نه بستگی به جنبه ساخت سیستم عامل داره.


سیستم عامل ملی باشه :لبخند گشاده!: 




> این نشون میده که اگر ما هم از همین حالا سرمایه گذاری کنیم میتونیم توی سیستم عاملهایی که برای استفاده صنعتی هستند و یا حتی استفاده نظامی موفق بشیم


انشاا... قول دادن یه بخشی از بودجه سال آینده رو به این بخش اختصاص بدن :لبخند گشاده!: 




> در حال حاضر تنها میشه گفت آمریکا و آلمان هستن که میتونن تجهیزات نظامی تولید کنن که قسمت بزرگی از اونها به جای مکانیک توسط مدار و الکترونیک کنترل بشه.


ما هم درست کردیم ، توسط 5 نفر از دوستام تو زیر زمین خونمون البته فکر کنم خیلی باگ داشته باشه و عکسش رو هم نشون نمیدم چون ممکنه بچه ها فکر کنن با فتوشاپ ساختیمش :لبخند گشاده!:  :قهقهه:

----------


## morrning

سلام دوستان گرامی فکر کنم بحث خوبی رو شروع کردین ! 
من یه سوال دارم اگه من بخوام یه سیستم عامل در حد و اندازه ویستا بسازم  حدودا چقدر هزینه بر میداره !
البته سیستم عامل ملی نیست !!! :لبخند گشاده!: 
و با تمام زبان ها سازگار باشه !
و اصولا چند تا برنامه نویس و چقدر زمان و هزینه داره! بیشتر هزینش مد نظر منه!




و در پایان یه ایده بزرگ از یه فرد نسبتا کوچیک تمام دنیا به سمت مجتمع سازی پیش میره پس این وسط کسی که بخواد از ویندوز و لینوکس جلو بزنه باید نقاط قوت رو بگیره و ضعفها رو حل کنه مثلا بیاد یه سیستم عامل بزنه که برنامه های هر دو گروه رو ساپورت کنه!
البته من از مبانی سیستم عامل آگاهی زیادی ندارم!
یا برای پیشرفت نقاط ضعف سیستم عامل ها رو بسیاز بزرگ کنیم و اونا رو به چالش بکشیم! و خودمون فرمان رهبری این شرکت ها رو به دست بگیریم!
حرف من مصداق آنتی ویروس هاست که ویروس نویس ها آینده  دنیای امنیت و ضد امنیت رو کنترل میکنند نه آنتی ویروس نویس ها!! :لبخند:

----------


## aminghaderi

سیستم عامل ؟!! عجب تا جایی که به ذهن کوچک من می یاد سیستم عامل درست کردند کار 4 نفر نمی تونه باشه ، واقعا جای تبریکه.
" مینیکس" یکمی در باره این سیستم عامل توضیح بدین من تا حالا اسمش رو نشنیدم(خسارتا).

من تاپیک رو کامل نخواندم ، فقط پست اول ،  انشاالله روی فرست یه نگاه کامل به تاپیک خواهم داشت.

موفق باشید.

----------


## M.T.P

> سیستم عامل ؟!! عجب تا جایی که به ذهن کوچک من می یاد سیستم عامل درست کردند کار 4 نفر نمی تونه باشه ، واقعا جای تبریکه.
> " مینیکس" یکمی در باره این سیستم عامل توضیح بدین من تا حالا اسمش رو نشنیدم(خسارتا).
> 
> من تاپیک رو کامل نخواندم ، فقط پست اول ، انشاالله روی فرست یه نگاه کامل به تاپیک خواهم داشت.
> 
> موفق باشید.


فکر کنم تو پست 4 یا 5 این تاپیک ویندوزه بصورت رسمی منتشر شده ، بخونش :قهقهه:

----------


## Rejnev

> فکر کنم تو پست 4 یا 5 این تاپیک ویندوزه بصورت رسمی منتشر شده ، بخونش


این رو میخواستم خیلی وقت پیش بگم:
فکر میکنم اگه من این تاپیک خالی بندی رو میزدم تا یک پنج شیش تا جواب اول رو به دوستان میتونستم دووم بیارم و جواب بدم ولی این آقای نمیدونم x حتی به اولی هم نتونست جواب بده! معلوم نیست دکتری شو از کجا گرفته که حتی نمیدونه املای یک کلمه چیه!(conols , serach) اومده یکم ما رو سر کار بذاره بعدشم گذاشت و رفت دیگه هم پیداش نشد!(شایدم الآن فعاله فقط رو نمیکنه)(حدث میزنم سنی بین 17 تا 19 داشته باشه) البته دستش درد نکنه بساط خنده مارو برای مدتی جور کرد... ای کاش بیاد یک عرض ادبی بکنه!
چه آدمایی پیدا میشن(چی بگیم والا)

----------


## aminghaderi

والا من که شاخ در اوردم تاپیک رو خوندم :متعجب: 
سیستم عامل!!! :متعجب: 
4 نفر !! اونم بحث به این سنگینی پیجینگ های Memory و زمانبندی CPU ! دستگاهای ورودی و خروجی و....
بعد نوشتن بچه ها اسمبلی بلد نبودن ... :کف کرده!: 
----------------------
اول گفتم حتمی لینوکس و اومدن دستکاریش کردن بعد نوشتن "مینیکس" :گیج:  
به قول محمد جان:



> البته دستش درد نکنه بساط خنده مارو برای مدتی جور کرد...

----------


## linux

> سیستم عامل ؟!! عجب تا جایی که به ذهن کوچک من می یاد سیستم عامل درست کردند کار 4 نفر نمی تونه باشه ، واقعا جای تبریکه.
> " مینیکس" یکمی در باره این سیستم عامل توضیح بدین من تا حالا اسمش رو نشنیدم(خسارتا).
> 
> من تاپیک رو کامل نخواندم ، فقط پست اول ،  انشاالله روی فرست یه نگاه کامل به تاپیک خواهم داشت.
> 
> موفق باشید.


minix سیستم عاملی هست که یونیکس لایک هست و اپن سورس که در کتاب تننباوم می توانید کل سورس کدش را ببنید.
سیستم عامل یک نفری همم درست شده این هیچ چیز عجیبی نیست همون یونیکس را دو نفر شروع کردن به ساختنش  یکیشون دنیس ریچی بود فکر کنم ، ولی این سیستم عامل را کی نوشتن و آن موقع از یک سیستم عامل چه انتظاری می شود داشت با ۴۰ سال پیش زمین تا آسمان فرق می کند

----------


## pswin.pooya

> والا من که شاخ در اوردم تاپیک رو خوندم
> سیستم عامل!!!
> 4 نفر !! اونم بحث به این سنگینی پیجینگ های Memory و زمانبندی CPU ! دستگاهای ورودی و خروجی و....
> بعد نوشتن بچه ها اسمبلی بلد نبودن ...
> ----------------------
> اول گفتم حتمی لینوکس و اومدن دستکاریش کردن بعد نوشتن "مینیکس" 
> به قول محمد جان:


بهتره یه مقدار اطلاعات در مورد سیستم عامل ها پیدا کنید. خیلی از سیستم عاملها توسط گروه های چند نفره کوچیک نوشته شدن. یه لیست از بعضی از  اونها:
http://wiki.osdev.org/Projects

ضمننا پروژه های واقعی سیستم عامل ایرانی هم وجود دارن:
آراکس:
osdever.blogfa.com
آناهیداس:
osdev.blogfa.com
پارسیکس:
parsix.org

----------


## pswin.pooya

> سیستم عامل یک نفری همم درست شده این هیچ چیز عجیبی نیست همون یونیکس را دو  نفر شروع کردن به ساختنش  یکیشون دنیس ریچی بود فکر کنم ، ولی این سیستم  عامل را کی نوشتن و آن موقع از یک سیستم عامل چه انتظاری می شود داشت با ۴۰  سال پیش زمین تا آسمان فرق می کند


نکته مهم اینه که ما نباید یه سیستم عامل رو با یک shell و یا چند تا برنامه کاربردی کنارش اشتباه بگیریم. توجه کنید که خود ساختار لینوکس هستش که اون رو شاخ کرده نه برنامه ها و یا سرورهایی مثل kde و mysql و... 

نظر من اینه که اگر طراحی یه سیستم عامل درست باشه میتونه خیلی و اما خیلی سریع جا بیفته! مهم اینه که اگر داریم سیستم عامل طراحی می کنیم اشتباه های سیستم عامل های قبلی رو تکرار نکنیم!

مثلا لینوکس : به نظر من یکسری از قسمت های ساختار پروسس لینوکس مثل دستور fork اشتباه هستش. این دستور overhead زیادی رو به سیستم تحمیل میکنه (توی کپی حافظه) و همین علت هم باعث به  وجود اومدن vfork شده که شبیه یه تبصره برای یه قانون اشتباه میمونه.

یا یونیکس: سیستم ساختاری IO یونیکس چون بر اساس ترمینالها هستش باعث به وجود اومدن ناسازگاری زیادی با بعضی از دستگاه های IO مثل RTC میشه. و ....

ویندوز: این یکی خودشم یه اشتباه اما یکی از اون باگها که باعث تولید باگ زیاد و نفوذ راحت بعضی از ویروسها میشه توی فرخوانهای سیستمی هستش که با gate ها کار می کنن. 

و هر سیستم عامل نکات مثبتی رو هم داره که باید اونها رو هم در نظر گرفت، مثلا راحتی کار با ویندوز و یا قدرت مانور بالای یونیکس و ...

----------


## aminghaderi

> بهتره یه مقدار اطلاعات در مورد سیستم عامل ها پیدا کنید. خیلی از سیستم عاملها توسط گروه های چند نفره کوچیک نوشته شدن. یه لیست از بعضی از  اونها:
> http://wiki.osdev.org/Projects
> 
> ضمننا پروژه های واقعی سیستم عامل ایرانی هم وجود دارن:
> آراکس:
> osdever.blogfa.com
> آناهیداس:
> osdev.blogfa.com
> پارسیکس:
> parsix.org


"بهتره یه مقدار اطلاعات در مورد سیستم عامل ها پیدا کنید"
ها همین یه جمله جالب نگفتی ، مهندس جان  :چشمک: 
این جوری می گفتی بهتر بود :
"بهتر بحث سیستم عامل رو دنبال کنید" یا "اطلاعتون رو در باره سیستم عامل بیشتر کنید"
نه که "بهتره یه مقدار اطلاعات در مورد سیستم عامل ها پیدا کنید"
درسته اطلاعتم نسبت به تجربه و زمینه کاریم خوب قاعدتا کمه ولی نه اینقدر که برم برم اطلاعات در باره سیستم عامل پیدا کنم ، اونم یه مقدار؟
بابا حد اقل یه کتاب مقسمی که زورکی (2 واحد) گزروندیم که؟! حالا اطلاعات داس و ویدوز و مک به کنار ! 
*
"**خیلی از سیستم عاملها توسط گروه های چند نفره کوچیک نوشته شدن**"*
جسارتا مهندس الان فکر نکنم کسی بتونه سیستم عامل با این امکاناتی که مثلا ویندوز یا لینوکس یا مکینتاش داره رو بتونه با یه گروه چند نفره بسازه . والا ما که یه نرم افزار انبارداری نوشتیم چند نفره ، هنوز داریم روش کار میکنیم تا زمانی که بیرون اومد ، حرف و حدث توش نباشه ، حالا سیستم عامل من فکر می کنم کار راحتی نیست، اگر بخوایم با سیستم عامل هایی که هست مقایسه کنیم. نه با داس یا ویندوز 3.1 (اگه اشتباه نکنم ) 

یه سوال دارم مهندس ، نقد نیست فقط سوال؟؟
چرا این سیستم عامل هایی که معرفی کردین ، سایت رسمی ندارن؟

آراکس:
osdever.blogfa.com
آناهیداس:
osdev.blogfa.com

----------


## pswin.pooya

دلیلی برای داشتن سایت مستقل ندارن (این سیستم عاملها در حال توسعه هستن و فعلا ریلیز نهایی نداشتن) و سورس اونها روی sf.net هم موجود هستش که منبع اکثر پروژه های OpenSource هستش. زمانی نیاز به سایت مستقل هستش که قرار باشه داکیونت، فایلهای ریلیز، درایورها و برنامه ها و نمونه این موارد برای کاربر قرار داده بشه.

----------


## Arcsinos

به نظر من نه باید زیاد سخت گرفت مثلا گفت بودجه ی دلتی و حمایت فلانو بهمان و نه باید زیاد آسون گرفت که هرکی دو تا کد مینویسه بخواد os درست کنه .

----------


## Arcsinos

الان حدود 1100 تا سیستم عامل وجود داره اتفاقا من یه 700 کیلوبایتی رو دارم برای نوشتن سیستم عامل حداقل نصف گروه باید ریاضی دان باشن و بتونن الگوریتم بنویسن یک چهارم باید سخت افزار بلد باشن وبدونن که مدارهای منطقی چه جوری کار میکنن و یک چهارم دیگه هم برنامه نویس باسن که بتونن الگوریتم هارو به سخت افزار بشناسونن .

----------


## all_vb_net

من میگم شاید اگر تمام بچه های فروم جمع بشن بشه یه همچین کاری رو کرد ( البته با ps اونم غلط املایی نداشته باشه اسباب خنده میشه :قهقهه: )

----------


## Arcsinos

یکی از ویژگی های سیستم مدیریت فضا و زمانه . یعنی موقعی که یک برنامه در حال اجراست اون باید چه مقدار از فضای cpu رو در اختیار اون برنامه قرار بده و از طرفی اگه ما در همین حال برنامه ی دیگری رو به اجرا در آووردیم سیستم عامل زمان رو در اختیار برنامه ی دوم قرار میده و همین طور تا برنامه آخر و دوباره زمان در اختیار برنامه ی اول قرار میگیره تا ادامه پیدا کنه . تشخیص اینکه در هر زمان نوبت کدوم برنامه است که ادامه پیدا کنه به عهده ی سیستم عامله . هم چنین دادن فضای cpu به برنامه های مختلف نیز بر عهده ی سیستم عامله .

----------


## betisa

این هم آخر و عاقبت تلاش های فرزندان ایران زمین یکم درس عبرت بگیرید تا شما رو هم ..... نکردن

----------


## vahid3vahid

سلام به همه ی دوستان. من چند تا از این پست هارو داشتم میخوندم ولی یه چیزی که خیلی برام جالب بود این بود که ناامیدی از حرفای خیلی ها میباره. مگه ما ایرانیا چی کم داریم؟ نکنه هوش ایرانی رو یادتون رفته؟ قطعا ما احتیاج به یک سیستم عامل ملی داریم. نمونه کاربرداش برای صنایع نظامی، شرکت های مهم تجاری و... هست که حتما به اون نیاز پیدا میکنیم. من لینکه یه سیستم عامل روسی رو میزارم(متن باز) که حجم اون فقط 2 مگابایت هست و البته گرافیکی نه متنی! از همه دوستان گلم خواهش میکنم اینقدر نا امید نباشند که من بد جوری از این ناامیدی عذاب میکشم http://www.kolibrios.org

----------


## aminghaderi

عزیزان این پست مربرط به سال 88 هست خیلی ها از جمله من عقایدشان فرق کرده ؟! 
لطفا پست های قدیم رو زنده نکنید ، اگر براتون خیلی موضوع حیاطی هست یه تاپیک جدید مطرح کنید.
این حرفها مربوط به اطلاعات دوستان در اواخر سال 88 بوده نه الان که داره می شه 90 .

----------


## tux-world

فکر کنم این جور مباحث باید ادامه داشته باشه. حتی اگر هم نظرات فرق بکنه

----------


## pswin.pooya

دوستان نه از بحث کردن بیخود و نه از انتقاد کردن بیخود به جایی نمی رسیم. من هم قبول دارم که باید بحث ادامه داشته باشه و قبول دارم که بچه ها نا امید هستن اما گفتن این چیزها فایده نداره اگر میگین نامید هستن سعی کنید راه حل ارائه بدید. اگر قرار هست بحث کنید موضوع انتخاب کنید من هم به نوبه خودم توی هر موردی که باشه شما رو حمایت میکنم فقط به شرط اینکه بی هدف نباشه.

----------


## علیرضا حسن زاده

pswin.pooya



> . اگر قرار هست بحث کنید موضوع انتخاب کنید من هم به نوبه خودم توی هر موردی که باشه شما رو حمایت میکنم فقط به شرط اینکه بی هدف نباشه.


این تاپیک تقریبا تموم شده البته از این نظر که دیگه هدف خاصی رو دنبال نمیکنه
ولی اگه شما لطف کنید دو تاپیکی رو که در قسمت اعلان این بخش قرار دادین رو ادامه بدین(در صورت امکان) مطمئنا هدفها بهتر دنبال میشن

----------


## joker

تاپیکی به قدمت یکسال ( خاک سرده :) 

سیستم عاملهای نظامی که بحثشون از بیخ فرق میکنه چون سخت افزارشون هم در اکثر مواقع فرق میکنه ،  به صورت خاص طراحی شدن.( حتی این ماهواره های جدیدمون هم دیگه از الکترونیک روی برد ( اصطلاح از قول خودشونه ) استفاده کردند ( تکنولوژی ساخت میکروچیپ ( البته باز هم کمی به نسبت اونور آبی ها بزرگ بودن)
سیستم عاملهای صنعتی هم چندتائی بیشتر نیستند که روی میکرو کنترلرها نصب میشوند مثل uCos -FreeRTOS وFemto OS ,  ... 
سیستم عامل ملی هم کمی آب انار لازم داره برای چندتا جووون خوش فکر و سرحال و قبراق :)

----------


## sharifzamani

و اما نکته قابل توجه در این عکس این است که من با تجربه 8 ساله خودم در ضمینه برنامه سازی تحت وب و ویندوز، طراحی نرم افزار و همکاری در پروژه سیستم عامل آنلاین eyeos می تونم تشخیص بدم حتی اگه این سیستم عامل واقعی باشه به هیچ عنوان به دست یک ایرانی ساخته نشده چون از نوع استایل بندی و چیدمان و نوع نوشته ها تماما شبیه به کارهای گرافیست های خارجی است. از این دروغ های علمی و دزدی ها زیاد انجام  می شه. مثل جستجوگر ملی یاحق که نسخه فارسی شده بایدو چینی هستش که از دولت چین خریداری شده.

----------


## joker

خداوکیلی چطور دلتون میاد زیر تاپیکی که الان میراث فرهنگی در بدرد دنبالشه ریپلای بزنید :)

----------


## silvermoon70

سلام
خانوم تینا واقعا بهتون تبریک میگم
من هم دارم پروژه ای را آغاز میکنم در زمینه ی سیستم عامل که گفته های شما در این موضوع خیلی کمکم کرد
به امید پیروزی و بی نیازی ایرانیان در هر زمینه

----------


## imanx7

سلام به همه دوستان ! از اول تا آخر نظرات رو خوندم! باید بگم که ! چند وقت نوشتن یه سیستم عامل فکر بنده رو هم مشغول کرده بود ! که ما هم همه جوونیمون یه تیم 15 نفره تشکیل دادیم ! تا یه سیستم عامل ایران واسه گوشی های هوشمند بسازیم ! اما ب هر دلیل نشد! خوب در نظرات اکثر دوستان عزیز دیدم که تنها حرفی که روش پا فشاری میکنن ! برنامه های تحت این سیستم عامل ! خوب راس میگن! اگه الان شما میخواین یه سیستم عاملی بسازین حدود 10 سال طول میکشه! خوب حالا فرض کنیم که ما این سیستم عامل رو نوشتیم با هسته مخصوص و کلی هم غوغا کرد! حالا نیاز این سیستم عامل برنامه و نرم افزار های تحت اون هستند! یا شما باید یه تیم 1000 نفری برای ساخت برنامه های متعدد اون کنید!مثلا مثل System Restore تو ویندوز! فرض کنید اومدیم برنامه های کاربردی این سیستم عامل جدید رو نوشتیم........حلا این نرم افزار انقدر باگ و مشکل دارن که خودتون دل سرد میشین که اونو رو سیستم عامل تون بزارید! بهترین کار جذب شرکت های بزرگ مثل Adobe و ...است!  که مثلا متقابلا با اونا ها ست ! مثلا شما اونا رو جذب به این میکنید واسه سیستم عامل شما یک پک نرم افزاری گرافکی بسازه! و چند درصدی به Adobe سهام بدین ! یا مثلا به شرکت ESET پیشنهاد ساخت یک آنتی ویروس تحت سیستم عاملتون رو میدین و درصدی از سهام سیستم عاملتون رو به اون ها واگذار میکند! این بهترین راه برای داشتن یه سیستم عامل خـــــوب که ! شرکت HP برای سیستم عامل جدید خودش داره همین کارو انجام میده! ولی در هر صورت این کار در ایران نشدنی ! هم بخاطر هزینه و پشتیوانه بالا و هم بخاطر خیلی چیز های دیگه! و این کار هیچوقت بدست یک گروه 20 ,30 نفری انجام نمیشه! ممنون!

----------


## abtin66

یه گفته ی عامیانه ی انگلیسی می گه که:
DO NOT reinvent the wheel
دوباره کاری نکن!(چرخ رو دوباره اختراع نکن) :متفکر:

----------


## eshpilen

...........

----------


## pswin.pooya

> دوباره کاری نکن!(چرخ رو دوباره اختراع نکن)


استفاده كردن از ضرب المثلها براي تبلي راه خوبي هست و آسون. 

انسانها به دو دسته تقسيم ميشن. دسته اول ميگن نميشه و بيخودي كارهايي مثل اين رو انجام دادن و دسته دوم كسايي هستن كه تلاش ميكنن. اين وسط فقط دسته دوم برنده هستن و دسته اول از ميدون خارج اند. 

شما خودت رو توجيح ميكني كه اين دوباره كاري هست و بيخودي نوشتن سيستم عامل و ... . اما مشكل اينجاست كه با اين توجيحي كه براي خودت مياري باعث ميشي كه يه قسمت از علم و تكنولوژي رو از دست بدي و هي سعي ميكني براي خودت توجيح هاي همانند اين بياري و ... مثلا ميگي نوشتن كامپايلر بيخوده هيچ وقت نميشه يه كامپايلر مثل MSVC نوشت و يا مثلا ميگي نوشتن گيم انجين بيخوده موقعي امثالي مثل UDK وجود داره و ... و در نهايت سعي ميكني از خودت يه فردي بسازي كه تنها به سطوح اوليه علم دسترسي داره و نهايت جمع امثال شما كشوري مثل ايران و افغانستان و ... رو به وجود مياره. چون مردمش شجاعت شكستن حدود ( مخصوصا حدود خودشون رو ندارن)

انسان بايد سعي كن هي حد خودش رو بشكنه و اين امر موجب پيشرفت اون ميشه وگرنه هميشه توي همون نقطه اي كه هستي ميموني. فوقش يكم اين وو اونور ميشي. مثلا اگر برنامه نويش سي شارپ هستي و به اون قانع ميشي ديگه فوقش wpf رو ياد ميگيري يا خيلي بخواي جلو بري ASP.net و توي يه محيط ابتدايي غرق ميشي و هيچ وقت نمي توني به سطوح بالاتر دست پيدا كني و تا آخر عمرت وابسته به كامپوننت آماده و ورژن جديد اين زبانها ميموني تا بهت يه فيچر جديد بدن. دليلش هم اينه كه قدرت خلاقيت رو از خودت گرفتي. 

من به نوبه خودم دارم سعي ميكنم همه چي رو توي برنامه نويسي براي يكبار هم كه شده تجربه كنم. و از اين كار لذت ميبرم چون همين الانش هم كه مبتديانه دارم كار ميكنم ميتونم برنامه هايي بنويسم كه براي خيلي ها در حد رويا و آرزو هست و بس. من مطمئن هستم كه حرفهام نمي تونه خيلي ها رو قانع كنه چون يه زماني من هم جزء همونها بودم اما تنها چيزي كه ميتونم به برنامه نويس هاي ديگه بگم اينه كه حد برنامه نويسي شما چيه؟ يعني ماكزيمم هنر و برنامه اي كه ميتوني توليد بكني چيه؟

----------


## eshpilen

> استفاده كردن از ضرب المثلها براي تبلي راه خوبي هست و آسون. 
> 
> انسانها  به دو دسته تقسيم ميشن. دسته اول ميگن نميشه و بيخودي كارهايي مثل اين رو  انجام دادن و دسته دوم كسايي هستن كه تلاش ميكنن. اين وسط فقط دسته دوم  برنده هستن و دسته اول از ميدون خارج اند. 
> 
> شما خودت رو توجيح ميكني  كه اين دوباره كاري هست و بيخودي نوشتن سيستم عامل و ... . اما مشكل  اينجاست كه با اين توجيحي كه براي خودت مياري باعث ميشي كه يه قسمت از علم و  تكنولوژي رو از دست بدي و هي سعي ميكني براي خودت توجيح هاي همانند اين  بياري و ... مثلا ميگي نوشتن كامپايلر بيخوده هيچ وقت نميشه يه كامپايلر  مثل MSVC نوشت و يا مثلا ميگي نوشتن گيم انجين بيخوده موقعي امثالي مثل UDK  وجود داره و ... و در نهايت سعي ميكني از خودت يه فردي بسازي كه تنها به  سطوح اوليه علم دسترسي داره و نهايت جمع امثال شما كشوري مثل ايران و  افغانستان و ... رو به وجود مياره. چون مردمش شجاعت شكستن حدود ( مخصوصا  حدود خودشون رو ندارن)
> 
> انسان بايد سعي كن هي حد خودش رو بشكنه و اين  امر موجب پيشرفت اون ميشه وگرنه هميشه توي همون نقطه اي كه هستي ميموني.  فوقش يكم اين وو اونور ميشي. مثلا اگر برنامه نويش سي شارپ هستي و به اون  قانع ميشي ديگه فوقش wpf رو ياد ميگيري يا خيلي بخواي جلو بري ASP.net و  توي يه محيط ابتدايي غرق ميشي و هيچ وقت نمي توني به سطوح بالاتر دست پيدا  كني و تا آخر عمرت وابسته به كامپوننت آماده و ورژن جديد اين زبانها ميموني  تا بهت يه فيچر جديد بدن. دليلش هم اينه كه قدرت خلاقيت رو از خودت گرفتي.  
> 
> من به نوبه خودم دارم سعي ميكنم همه چي رو توي برنامه نويسي براي  يكبار هم كه شده تجربه كنم. و از اين كار لذت ميبرم چون همين الانش هم كه  مبتديانه دارم كار ميكنم ميتونم برنامه هايي بنويسم كه براي خيلي ها در حد  رويا و آرزو هست و بس. من مطمئن هستم كه حرفهام نمي تونه خيلي ها رو قانع  كنه چون يه زماني من هم جزء همونها بودم اما تنها چيزي كه ميتونم به برنامه  نويس هاي ديگه بگم اينه كه حد برنامه نويسي شما چيه؟ يعني ماكزيمم هنر و  برنامه اي كه ميتوني توليد بكني چيه؟


 من نمیدونم شما چه اصراری داری که همه چیز رو دقیقا از صفر خودت بسازی.
اصلا همچین چیزی نشدنی هم هست. مثلا میخوای نوشتن یک سیستم عامل کامل از صفر رو خودت تجربه کنی؟
اینطوری که یا نمیشه یا کل عمرت صرف این کار میشه، درحالیکه کلی کار دیگه هم مونده. صدها حیطه و برنامه و کارهای حجیم و پیچیدهء دیگر هم هست.
این ضرب المثل اختراع دوبارهء چرخ رو هم لزوما آدمهای تنبل و خنگ و بی هنر ابداع نکردن و بکار نبردن و نمیبرن. بلکه آدمهای توانا و باتجربه و کسانی که کارهای بزرگی کردن و میکنن بینشون بوده و هست.
شما همه چیز رو به شکل بدی میبینی و تفسیر میکنی. یجورایی کاملا مغرضانه!
درحالیکه باید ببینی معنای منطقیش چی بوده و اون رو جواب بدی.

بنده شخصا خودم خیلی علاقه داشتم همه چیز رو بدونم و بتونم.
و بخاطر همین توی خیلی چیزها مطالعه کردم.
ولی مسلم دیدم که حتی اگر تمام عمرم رو اختصاص بدم بازم وقت کافی ندارم که نمونه ای از همه چیزی رو که در دنیا هست خودم تنهایی بسازم.
ولی میتونم مطالعه کنم و یاد بگیرم، که خودش کم از ساختن نیست، چون اگر بخونی و کامل و دقیق بفهمی یعنی این توانایی رو داری و تا عملی کردنش راه و سد بزرگی نیست. برنامه نویسی اصلا ماهیتش همینه دیگه. همش فهمه! همش تئوری. همون کد رو که بر اساس تئوری پیاده کردی اجرا میشه. به همین راحتی! البته با یخورده مخلفات و تجربه های جزیی. اگر از عهدهء درک کامل و دقیق الگوریتم ها و ساختمان داده و هر کد و روش موجود بربیای، از عهدهء بقیش هم بی گمان برمیای. ولی بخاطر اثبات کردن اینکه از عهدهء هرچیزی برمیای که نمیشه بری نمونهء کاملی از هرچیزی رو خودت از صفر بسازی!

البته شده منم بخاطر یادگیری چیزی رو خودم طراحی کنم و بسازم، چون بهش نیاز دیدم. ولی این موارد محدود و خاص بودن، نه همه چیز و در هر مقیاسی.

مسئله، تنبلی نیست.
مسئله، محدودیت های غیرقابل نادیده گیری است؛ محدودیت هایی که یک انسان توانایی برداشتن کامل اونها رو نداره.
مسئله، استفادهء بهینه و عاقلانه از منابع محدود است.
مسئله، استراتژی هوشمندانه و هدف صحیح و عملی داشتن است.
مسئله، واقعیتگرا و عملگرا بودن است.

من نمیام همینطور بدون خوندن ریاضیات و فیزیک و غیره بخوام برم خودم فکر و تجربه و آزمایش کنم و تمام کشفیات علوم رو دوباره خودم تجربه کنم. شما هم نمیری. میری؟
بله یک احتمالی حالا هرچقدر هست که شما اگر خودت هرچیزی رو از صفر تحلیل و تجربه کنی به چیزهایی برسی که از دست دیگران در رفته بوده، ولی آیا این کار بهینه است؟
اینطور اگر بخوای کار کنی باید مدتها فقط در یک حیطهء خاص و محدود کلنجار بری که بلکه شانس بیاری و چیزی اونقدر مهم کشف کنی که ارزشش رو داشته باشه.
شما وقتی توی مدرسه ریاضی میخونی و ازش استفاده میکنی، منجمله در همین برنامه نویسی، داری از همون قاعدهء چرخ رو نباید دوباره اختراع کرد استفاده میکنی، و از نیروی جمعی و دستاوردهای بشر در طول تاریخ استفاده میکنی.
پس این ضرب المثل غلطی نیست، و همه جا و در هر سطحی هم میتونه مصداق داشته باشه.
حالا دیگه برای تعیین موارد دقیقش خب باید دید دلایل و شرایط هرکسی چیه، نه اینکه همینطور بیای و کل گزاره رو با یک نتیجه گیری و تفسیر مغرضانه و برچسب به مخاطب پاک کنی.
این میشه مغلطه.
من بعید میدونم کسانی که در این حد دانش و تعهد به منطق ندارن بتونن کارهای بزرگ و مفید واقعی بکنن در دنیا.
علم اساسش بر منطق بنا شده.

----------


## prpe26

چرا بشر نباید چرخ رو دوباره و چرا نباید حتی صد باره و هزارباره اختراع کنه؟ 

منکر اینکه ضرب المثل از افراد بی هنر و خنگ و .. نیومده نیستم. خودم هم به این ضرب المثل واقفم ، اما در هر زمینه ای فرقهایی هست. 

مثلا لینوکس (که الان غولی هست!) ابتدا سرگرمی لینوس توروالدز بوده! یا خود یونیکس پروژه تحقیقی ریچی و تامپسون بوده. تانن باوم برای فرار از کپی رایت یونیکس مینیکس رو بوجود آورده و هزاران مورد دیگر! 

از طرفی هم خیلی چیزها مبتنی بر «تجربیات دیگران» هست! مثل استعمال مواد مخدر یا پرش از طبقه ۳۶ ام برج! یا کارهایی که امکان تکرارشون نیست یا خطرات جدی در بر دارند. 
ولی «تجربیات خودمون» مخصوصا در این موارد چیز دیگری هستند. 

الان خیلی از کاربران کامپیوتر (چه مک ، چه ویندوز و چه لینوکس و ...) درکی از سیستم و سیستم عامل ندارند، ولی اگر همین افراد یک سیستم عامل متن باز رو فقط از نو  پیکربندی و کامپایل کنند اونقدر اطلاعات از همون سیستم عامل (مثلا OpenBSD) بدست میارند که میتونند براحتی به مدیریت سیستم و سیستم عاملهای مبتنی بر اون سیستم عامل بپردازند. 

اگر تفکر «باز اختراع چرخ» در افرادی مثل «یان مورداک» یا «مارک شاتلوزث» نبود الان چیزهای ارزشمندی مثل «دبیان» و «اوبونتو» رو نداشتیم ! در عوض همون لینوکسی که فقط هکر ها میتونستند نصب کنند رو داشتیم! و باید تن به انحصار اپل و مایکروسافت میدادیم!

----------


## pswin.pooya

> بنده شخصا خودم خیلی علاقه داشتم همه چیز رو بدونم و بتونم.
> و بخاطر همین توی خیلی چیزها مطالعه کردم.
> ولی مسلم دیدم که حتی اگر تمام عمرم رو اختصاص بدم بازم وقت کافی ندارم که  نمونه ای از همه چیزی رو که در دنیا هست خودم تنهایی بسازم.


تا حالا ضرب المثل زنبور بي عسل رو شندي؟ برنامه نويس واقعي برنامه نويسي هست كه هز چيزي رو كه ياد ميگيره تست كنه. بعد از تست كردن هست كه متوجه ريزه كاريها ميشي. مثلا در مورد سيستم عامل، توي كتاب تتباوم در مورد سمافورها در حد دو سه پاراگراف نوشته. اما همين دو سه پاراگراف يك سال وقت من رو گرفت. براي ساخت سمافور من كلي چيز ياد گرفتم كه هيچ ربطي به سمافور نداشت اما براي اينكه بتونم 10 خط كد سمافور رو بنويسم لازم بود ياد ميگرفتم. 

به نظر من شما بيخيال كدينگ و برنامه نويسي بشي بهتره چون توي برنامه نويسي هيج جايي براي تئوري وجود نداره و چيزي هم به اسم تئوري وجود نداره. تئوري براي رشته هاي الهيات ، ادبيات به درد ميخوره. كلا توي اصول مهندسي تئوري جايي نداره. مهندس كسي هست كه با علم روز ابزارهاي مورد نياز بشر رو بسازه و نه كسي كه تو كتابخونه بشينه كتاب بخونه. يه فرد علمي با تجربه و تست خطا جلو ميره ( بصورت سيستماتيك) نه كسي كه دو تا كتاب بخونه سعي كنه نظريه هايي مثل درآمدي بر ادبيات كامپيوتري!!! چاپ كنه.

----------


## eshpilen

> تا حالا ضرب المثل زنبور بي عسل رو شندي؟ برنامه نويس واقعي برنامه نويسي هست كه هز چيزي رو كه ياد ميگيره تست كنه. بعد از تست كردن هست كه متوجه ريزه كاريها ميشي. مثلا در مورد سيستم عامل، توي كتاب تتباوم در مورد سمافورها در حد دو سه پاراگراف نوشته. اما همين دو سه پاراگراف يك سال وقت من رو گرفت. براي ساخت سمافور من كلي چيز ياد گرفتم كه هيچ ربطي به سمافور نداشت اما براي اينكه بتونم 10 خط كد سمافور رو بنويسم لازم بود ياد ميگرفتم.


خب اگر بخوای چیزی رو بنویسی خودش تست میشه دیگه.
ولی چیزی که هنوز نمیخوای بنویسی لزوما نیازی به تست نداره، مگر اینکه در درک مطلب گیر کرده باشی و برای یادگیری نیاز به تست داشته باشی.
وگرنه جزییات رو که بهرحال در جریان برنامه نویسی برخورد میکنی و تست میکنی و یاد میگیری. مهم اون پایه و اساس قبلی هست که کلیت الگوریتم و ساختمان داده هاش رو گرفته باشی.
بعدم گفتم آدمها با هم فرق میکنن. لزوما تجربه های خودت رو به دیگران نمیتونی تعمیم بدی. شاید یک کسی بدون تست کردن خیلی چیزها رو متوجه بشه که شما بدون تست کردن متوجه نمیشی، و شاید حتی متوجه چیزهایی بشه که شما با تست کردن هم متوجه نمیشی. البته اغلب همیشه بخشی باقی میمونه که در جریان کدنویسی عملی تجربه بشه، ولی اون بخش لزوما دشوار و مهم نیست و آدمش اگر باشه موقع نیاز از عهدش برمیاد.




> به نظر من شما بيخيال كدينگ و برنامه نويسي بشي بهتره چون توي برنامه نويسي هيج جايي براي تئوري وجود نداره و چيزي هم به اسم تئوري وجود نداره. تئوري براي رشته هاي الهيات ، ادبيات به درد ميخوره. كلا توي اصول مهندسي تئوري جايي نداره. مهندس كسي هست كه با علم روز ابزارهاي مورد نياز بشر رو بسازه و نه كسي كه تو كتابخونه بشينه كتاب بخونه. يه فرد علمي با تجربه و تست خطا جلو ميره ( بصورت سيستماتيك) نه كسي كه دو تا كتاب بخونه سعي كنه نظريه هايي مثل درآمدي بر ادبيات كامپيوتري!!! چاپ كنه.


این چیزهایی که میگی برای من مفهوم نیست.
علم رایانه و برنامه نویسی اساسش ریاضیات و تئوریه.
شاید حداقل 50% از اون تئوریه.
البته بنده هم جایی نگفتم که فقط مطالعه کنیم و برنامهء واقعی ننویسیم. نمیدونم چرا همچین فکری کردی.
مطالعه برای استفادهء عملیه. من قبل از اینکه شروع به کار کدنویسی کنم اول سعی میکنم بصورت کامل اون زبان، مسئله هرچیزی که هست رو با تمام جوانبش مطالعه کنم. بنظر خودم اینطوری بهینه تره خیلی وقتا.
ضمنا بعضی چیزها هست که خیلی بیش از 50% هم تئوریه؛ حتی تا مثلا 90% یا بیشتر هم میتونه برسه.
بعضی چیزها هست که اصلا امکانات تستش خیلی محدوده یا اصولا کسی نمیتونه درحال حاضر تست کنه.
بطور مثال در مباحث علم رمزنگاری همچین چیزهایی زیاد داریم. این یکی از شاخه هایی هست که تئوری و ریاضیات توش اساسه و بیشترش رو تشکیل میده. عمل تنها بخش آخر و پیاده سازی و مقداری تست هست و بهینه سازی و اینها.
در علم رمزنگاری خیلی چیزها هست که همونطور که گفتم فقط با ریاضی و تئوری میشه و باید پیشبینی و طراحی کرد و خیلی موارد رو هرکسی نمیتونه تست کنه یا اصلا کسی تاحالا بصورت عملی تست نکرده چون امکاناتش نبوده یا صرف نمیکرده بهرحال؛ مثلا چون نیاز به توان پردازشی عظیمی/زمان طولانی (حتی تا حد ده ها سال) داشته که در دسترس نبوده. ولی همهء اینا رو با تئوری و ریاضیات و توسط نظریه پردازهای این رشته درآوردن و فکر چیزهایی رو کردن که عمرا بدون تئوری و فقط با تست و تجربهء عملی هیچکس نمیتونه بهشون برسه. الگوریتم هایی که طراحی میکنن مواردی درشون درنظر گرفته شده که هیچوقت با صرف تست و تجربه کسی بهشون نمیرسه، و برای زمانی طولانی و آینده هم درنظر گرفتن با پیشرفت فناوری و قدرت پردازشی در دسترس و زمان طولانی ای که یک نفوذگر و سازمان اطلاعاتی و هرچیزی که باشه ممکنه درحد سالها روی رمزگشایی صرف کنه. چون قرار نیست یک چیزی که رمز میکنن به این سادگی و بعد از چند سال کرک بشه.

شما قدرت تئوری رو دست کم گرفتی و نقشش در علوم رایانه و برنامه نویسی رو هم.
فراموش نکن خیلی چیزها بدون تئوری تقریبا غیرممکنه کشف بشن یا خیلی سخت تر و پرهزینه تر و در طی زمان طولانی تری کشف میشن.
تئوری هست که اساس علم و فناوری امروز رو بوجود آورده.
برنامه نویسی هم این وسط استثنای خاصی نیست.
بهتر بود میگفتی استعداد و سطح و حیطهء کاری تقریبا تمام افراد چیزی نیست که نقش تئوری رو در کارشون ببینن.
بنده تعجب میکنم که شما میگی تئوری نقشی در برنامه نویسی نداره؛ مگر اینکه خیال کرده باشی برنامه نویس و استعداد و سطحش فقط خودت هستی و برنامه نویسی فقط همون شکل و نوع و حیطه ای هست که خودت انجام میدی.
مثل اینکه همش با کرنل و سطح پایین سخت افزار سر و کله زدی (اونم به روش مناسب خودت) از وجود چیزهای دیگر به کلی غافل موندی!!

----------


## eshpilen

من خودم فکر میکنم قدرت پردازش تئوریم خوب باشه.
یعنی از یک مطلب تئوریک که بخونم میتونم تاحداکثر مطلب رو بگیرم با تمام جزییاتش در اون حدی که بصورت تئوریک میشه درآورد.
بعضی وقتا در جریان مطالعه خیلی چیزها به ذهنم میرسه که افرادی با سالها تجربهء عملی در اون زمینه ممکنه به ذهنشون نرسیده باشه.
و اینا رو گهگاه تست هم کردم و دیدم که کاملا درست بودن.
خیلی موارد عادی هم که به ذهنم میرسن و باعث میشه تست هم اگر بخوام بکنم از اول جهت و محدودهء مشخص تری داشته باشم و این خیلی در وقت و انرژیم صرفه جویی میکنه.
حتی در باگ یابی های عملی در جریان برنامه نویسی هم از این قدرت پردازش تئوریکم خیلی وقتا استفاده میکنم و خیلی وقتا بجای اینکه تست کنم میام و ذهنی تحلیل میکنم و به جواب درست هم میرسم. در خیلی موارد رسیدن با تست به اون جواب ممکنه سخت تر باشه و زمان بیشتری ببره.
تا به حال از نرم افزارهای دیباگر هم استفاده نکردم. هرچی باگ بوده همینطوری یا با روشها و تست های ساده حل کردم.

و باید بگم بعضی موارد هست که صرفا با تست و آزمون و خطا کسی بهشون نمیرسه یا احتمالش خیلی کمتره که به این شکل کشف بشن.
واقعا مگه میشه تمام چیزها و تمام حالات رو صرفا با تست و تجربه کشف و بررسی کرد؟
خیلی خیلی چیزها هست. خیلی حالتها. از ابعاد میکرو تا ابعاد ماکرو!
هزارتا تست بکن. هزارتا نرم افزار تست و دیباگ و اسکنر و غیره استفاده کن. چند سال کاربران با سیستم کار کنن. بازم چیزهایی هست که جز با تفکر و تحلیل و تئوری درنمیان. مثلا یک آدمی که علم و احاطه اش رو داره ممکنه در منطق و الگوریتم برنامهء شما یک آسیب پذیری امنیتی پیدا کنه. آسیب پذیری امنیتی هم لزوما سرریز بافر و باگ SQL Injection ساده و خلاصه چیزهایی که فقط با تست و تجربه یا تصادف بتونن کشف بشن نیست که. سناریوهای زیادی هستن که فقط انسان با قدرت تحلیل و پردازش ذهنی و کمک تئوری میتونه دربیاره. مثلا در منطق کلی برنامت و ترکیب چندتا بخش ممکنه امکان سوء استفاده باشه، نه یه چیزی عادی و ساده که در ساختار کد یا الگوریتم یک بخش باشه که با تست و تجربه یا نرم افزارهای خودکار بشه کشف کرد.

منتها از حیطه به حیطه و برنامه به برنامه تفاوت میکنه میزان و اهمیت این موارد.
طبیعتا در برنامه نویسی سطح پایین و سیستمی چون شما خیلی با مسائل سخت افزار و اجرای سطح پایین سروکار داری، حجم موارد عملی و تجربی خیلی بیشتر میشه از خیلی حیطه های دیگر.
همینطور برنامه هایی که نوشته میشن مثلا برنامه های بازاری و تجاری.
ولی من واقعا فکر نمیکنم تعریف برنامه نویسی فقط همینا باشه.
بنظر شما هست؟
البته شایدم تعریف برنامه نویسی واقعا بیشتر همینا باشه، و یکسری چیزهای دیگه که بنده علاقمند بودم و مطالعه کردم بیشتر باید جزو علم رایانه تلقی طبقه بندی بشن. مثلا الگوریتم های پیشرفته رمزنگاری و بخصوص بعضی از اونا که کاملا بر اساس ریاضیات پیشرفته هستن (مثلا الگوریتم RSA)، خب اینا حداقل در حیطهء برنامه نویسان عادی تلقی نمیشن. برنامه نویسان عادی فقط از کتابخانه های آمادهء اینا استفاده میکنن. نه همچین الگوریتمهایی طراحی میکنن و نه پیاده سازی. اما بازم حتی در همون سطح بالا هم که با ابزارهای رمزنگاری کار میکنی، دانش تئوریک و درک گسترده و عمیق از مفاهیم علم رمزنگاری میتونه خیلی تاثیر مفیدی داشته باشه یا حتی لازم باشه. بعضی وقتا نیاز هست حتی یک نیمچه پروتکل امنیتی خودت طراحی کنی. اون موقع تست و تجربه رو میخوای چه کنی؟ مطمئن باش بدون قدرت و احاطهء تئوری هیچکس نمیتونه کار مطمئنی در این زمینه ارائه بده. من توی چیزهایی که مطالعه میکردم مثالهایی دیدم که خیلی جالب بودن. مثلا یک مورد در کتابی مثال زده بود که طرف میاد دو تا روش یا الگوریتم رمزنگاری رو با هم ترکیب میکنه به خیال خودش هوشمندانه تا یک الگوریتم جدید یا قوی تر و اختصاصی خودش تولید کنه، بنظرت خیلی هم جالب میامد، ولی بعد از نظر تئوریک تحلیل میکرد توش یک حفره درمیامد اندازه دروازه فوتبال که اصلا تمام رمزنگاری رو بی خاصیت میکرد! بعد جدا تو فکر میکنی اینا رو با تست و تجربه میشه به این راحتی کشف کرد؟ هزاران هزار حالت داره. هزاران پارامتر داره. تست و تجربه که نمیتونه تمام این حالتها و ترکیبات رو که شاید سر به میلیونها و میلیاردها بزنن و حتی بیشتر، پوشش بده؛ حتی اگر ده سال تست کنی! مثل اینکه بگی بصورت تصادفی با و تست و تجربه میشه تمام یا بیشتر فرمولهای ریاضی و فیزیک رو کشف کرد. بنظرت حرف معقولیه؟

یه چیزایی هم هست برای تستش نیاز هست 10 تا ابررایانه داشته باشی یا ده سال زمان صرف کنی. بعضی چیزها هم که هنوز اصلا امکاناتش نیست، ولی فرضا 10 سال دیگه بشر به امکاناتش میرسه یا اگر از الان برنامه ریزی و شروع کنه اون موقع کار ساخت تجهیزات لازمش تموم میشه.
ولی یه تئوریسین میاد ظرف مدت کوتاهی و بدون هیچ امکاناتی اینا رو کشف/پیشبینی و طراحی میکنه براشون.
یا یک تئوریسین دیگه میاد به همین راحتی سیستم شما رو سوراخ میکنه. بدون نیاز به هیچ تست و تجربهء عملی. بعدش هم که استفادهء عملی از این موارد کار سختی نیست لزوما، و اگر خودش هم نتونه کسان دیگری هستن که بتونن این کار رو انجام بدن.

----------


## joker

خطاب به eshpilen : 
کسی منکر این که یک تفکر و تئوری خوب میتونه راه میونبری باشه برای رسیدن به هدف نیست ولی هزاران سال تجربه آدمیزاد دوپا در عمل ثابت کرده برای اینکه بتونی یه خدمتی به جامعه بکنی باید یکی باشی مثل ادیسون ، 1000 بار آزمایش کرد و خطا داشت ، تا کشف کرد 1000 روش  هست که منجر به تولید لامپ *نمیشه* !
اون ( کسانی ) که RSA را منتشر کردند مطمئنن قبلش یه تفکری داشتند( همون تئوری شما ) و روی اون فکر  1000 بار تست کردن و روشهای مختلفی را طی کردند تا رسیدن به اینجایی که میبینی.
عزیزم توی این رشته تا عملی کار نکنی ، تا اصولی و از ریشه و پایه کار نکنی ( همون سروکله زدن با کرنل و سخت افزاربه قول شما)،* تئوری به هیج جا نمیرسی* ، اگه با فکر کردن بود الان یکی از بروبچه های معبد بودا را می آوردیم ، میگفتیم به سبک ایکیو سان چارزانو بشین فکر کن ، فرداش سیستم عامل تحویل میگرفتیم باقلوا 
میدونی توی همین ایران خودمون چند هزارتا مهندس کامپیوتر داریم که فقط تئوری درس خوندن و الان بقالی دارن ؟؟؟

----------


## shahmohammadi

سلام.
مي بخشيد كه وسط بحث سيستم عامل كه چيز زيادي ازش نمي دونم مي‌آم و نظرم رو مي گم.



> خوب حالا فرض کنیم که ما این سیستم عامل رو نوشتیم با هسته مخصوص و کلی هم  غوغا کرد! حالا نیاز این سیستم عامل برنامه و نرم افزار های تحت اون هستند!  یا شما باید یه تیم 1000 نفری برای ساخت برنامه های متعدد اون کنید!


خوب اگر اونقدر بتونيد پيش بريد مي تونيد يه تيم 20 نفري تشكيل بديد و برنامه اي بنويسيد كه برنامه هاي نوشته شده به سيستم عامل هاي ديگه رو (منظورم سورس كد هست نه فايل اجرايي) تبديل كنه به سورس كد برنامه هاي سيستم عامل شما. و در اونجا كامپايل كنيد. و بعدش ظرف مدت كمي كلي برنامه ي كاربردي براي سيستم عاملتون بنويسيد.
برنامه زياد كامل هم نمي خاد باشه، اگه با نظارت برنامه نويس قدم به قدم هم پيش بره بالاخره شدني هست و كلي كار رو جلو مي‌بره.
البته بايد ديد در عمل شدني هست يانه. ولي به هر حال اين هم واسه خودش يه روشي هست.
و يا كامپايلري بنويسيد كه فريم‌ورك هايي مثل QT يا (شايد MFC هم بشه نمي دونم) رو به صورت فايل هاي اجرايي برنامه شما در بياره.
اگه اين روش بشه مي تونيد كلي برنامه متن باز رو در سيستم عاملتون اجرا كنيد.

----------


## eshpilen

> خطاب به eshpilen : 
> کسی منکر این که یک تفکر و تئوری خوب میتونه راه میونبری باشه برای رسیدن به هدف نیست ولی هزاران سال تجربه آدمیزاد دوپا در عمل ثابت کرده برای اینکه بتونی یه خدمتی به جامعه بکنی باید یکی باشی مثل ادیسون ، 1000 بار آزمایش کرد و خطا داشت ، تا کشف کرد 1000 روش  هست که منجر به تولید لامپ *نمیشه* !
> اون ( کسانی ) که RSA را منتشر کردند مطمئنن قبلش یه تفکری داشتند( همون تئوری شما ) و روی اون فکر  1000 بار تست کردن و روشهای مختلفی را طی کردند تا رسیدن به اینجایی که میبینی.
> عزیزم توی این رشته تا عملی کار نکنی ، تا اصولی و از ریشه و پایه کار نکنی ( همون سروکله زدن با کرنل و سخت افزاربه قول شما)،* تئوری به هیج جا نمیرسی* ، اگه با فکر کردن بود الان یکی از بروبچه های معبد بودا را می آوردیم ، میگفتیم به سبک ایکیو سان چارزانو بشین فکر کن ، فرداش سیستم عامل تحویل میگرفتیم باقلوا 
> میدونی توی همین ایران خودمون چند هزارتا مهندس کامپیوتر داریم که فقط تئوری درس خوندن و الان بقالی دارن ؟؟؟


 ببین عزیز جان من جایی منکر نقش عمل و تست و آزمون و خطا و اینها نشدم. شدم؟
مشکل از شما بود که گفتی تئوری هیچ نقشی در برنامه نویسی نداره.
این حرف شما کاملا غلطه!
تئوری در همه چیز نقش مهمی داره؛ منجمله در برنامه نویسی.
خیلی جاها میشه با استفاده از تئوری بجای اینکه 1000 تا تست کنی 10 تا یا حتی کمتر تست کنی و کلی توی وقت و انرژیت صرفه جویی بشه. حالا این به دانش و مهارت طرف برمیگرده که چقدر در این زمینه توانمند باشه.
بعضی جاها هم هست که اصلا تست و تجربه به تنهایی بعیده به نتیجه یا به نتیجهء بهینه برسه. مثلا همون مباحث رمزنگاری که گفتم چنین چیزهایی توش زیاده. یک جاهایی هست به دلایلی نمیتونی درحال حاضر تست کنی. مثلا تعداد تست لازم اگر 2 به توان 128 باشه کی میتونه تست کنه؟
درمورد RSA هم این کار فقط کار یک کسی بود که تخصص ریاضی خوبی در مسائل مرتبطش داشته باشه. هیچکس دیگری غیر از یک ریاضیدان خوب اونقدر محتمل نبود بتونه چنین کاری رو انجام بده. حالا دیگه نمیدونم چندتا تست کرده، ولی فکر نمیکنم اختراع تئوری پایهء اون اصولا تست عملی بخواد، و شما هم ظاهرا فرمول و مبنای کار RSA رو نمیدونی که میگی تست. RSA اساسا ریاضیاته. تست میخواد چکار بکنه این وسط؟ چی رو تست کنی؟ چطوری تست کنی؟ اعدادی که در RSA بکار میرن اینقدر بزرگ هستن و عملیات انجام شده اونقدر سنگین و زمانبر هست که بعید میدونم در اون زمانی که طرف اختراعش کرد اصلا توان تستش وجود داشته. اینجا تست معتبر نیست. باید با ریاضیات و تئوری بررسی بشه تا بشه بهش اعتماد کرد. چی رو میخوای چطوری تست کنی آخه؟ فرض کن شما تست کردی با حداکثر منابع پردازشی ای که تونستی فراهم کنی، خب از کجا معلوم یک نفر دیگه الان یا دو سال دیگه با منابع پردازشی بیشتری نتونست اون رو شکست بده؟ مسئله در علم رمزنگاری همینه که روی تست به تنهایی نمیشه هیچ حساب کرد، و اول باید از نظر تئوری و ریاضی تاحد ممکن پیشبینی و اثبات صورت بگیره.
ادیسون هم مخترع بزرگی بود، ولی بنظر من دانشمند بزرگی نبود. خلاقیتش خوب بود، اما حتما شنیدی که سواد (درست و حسابی) نداشته. در بعضی حیطه ها بله با خلاقیت و پشتکار و آزمون و خطا میشه پیش رفت و نیاز اساسی به دانش تئوریک نیست (هرچند اگر دانش تئوریک هم داشت شاید میتونست سریعتر و راحتتر کار کنه و چیزهای بیشتر/بزرگتری هم اختراع کنه)، ولی در همهء مسائل اینطور نیست. شک داری توی این قضیه؟
نگاه کن در تاریخ دانشمندان بزرگ فقط با تئوری و ریاضیات چه کارهای عظیمی کردن. بعد ببین واقعا با تست و تجربه میشده به تمام اونا رسید؟ خیلی از این مسائل حتی با صدها سال تست و تجربه هم قابل دستیابی نبودن. یک ماهواره یا سفینهء فضایی رو که میفرستن فکر میکنی بدون تئوری و ریاضیات ضریب موفقیت کافی دارن؟ با اون مسافت های عظیم، سرعتهای عظیم، جاهایی و چیزهایی که بهشون اصلا دسترسی مستقیم وجود نداره برای تست و تجربه، فرصت و هزینهء لازم برای این کار هم وجود نداره. از میان ده ها و صدها و شاید هزاران و بیشتر پارامتر، در یکیش اگر کوچکترین اشتباهی بشه همه چیز هدر میره. اینجا با حدس و تست و آزمون و خطا نمیشه پیش رفت.
بمب اتم رو هم با همین تئوری ساختن.
و خیلی خیلی چیزهای دیگر رو.

----------


## eshpilen

> سلام.
> مي بخشيد كه وسط بحث سيستم عامل كه چيز زيادي ازش نمي دونم مي‌آم و نظرم رو مي گم.
> 
> خوب اگر اونقدر بتونيد پيش بريد مي تونيد يه تيم 20 نفري تشكيل بديد و برنامه اي بنويسيد كه برنامه هاي نوشته شده به سيستم عامل هاي ديگه رو (منظورم سورس كد هست نه فايل اجرايي) تبديل كنه به سورس كد برنامه هاي سيستم عامل شما. و در اونجا كامپايل كنيد. و بعدش ظرف مدت كمي كلي برنامه ي كاربردي براي سيستم عاملتون بنويسيد.
> برنامه زياد كامل هم نمي خاد باشه، اگه با نظارت برنامه نويس قدم به قدم هم پيش بره بالاخره شدني هست و كلي كار رو جلو مي‌بره.
> البته بايد ديد در عمل شدني هست يانه. ولي به هر حال اين هم واسه خودش يه روشي هست.
> و يا كامپايلري بنويسيد كه فريم‌ورك هايي مثل QT يا (شايد MFC هم بشه نمي دونم) رو به صورت فايل هاي اجرايي برنامه شما در بياره.
> اگه اين روش بشه مي تونيد كلي برنامه متن باز رو در سيستم عاملتون اجرا كنيد.


 آخه این همه که چی؟ چرا؟
وقتی لینوکس بازمتن و رایگان هست.
سیستم عامل شما چه مزیتی خواهد داشت؟
ضمنا پروژهء wine سالها طول کشید تا تونست به جایی برسه؛ هنوزم مثل اینکه تمام برنامه ها رو نمیتونه اجرا کنه.
شما میخوای یه کرنل بنویسی که دست آخر برنامه های سیستم عامل های دیگر رو اجرا کنه.
باید همش دنبال شبیه سازی اون سیستم عاملها بدوی.
اگر تبدیل سورس هم به این آسونی بود خب تا حالا نظیر این کار رو زیاد کرده بودن روی تمام پلتفرم ها.
مثلا میتونستیم برنامه هایی رو که اختصاصی لینوکس هستن روی ویندوز بیاریم و بعکس.
اما کاری که تا حالا کردن فراهم کردن یک محیط مشابه یا شبیه ساز هست و نه تبدیل سورس. بنابراین بنظر میرسه که کار شدنی تر/به صرفه تر همین شبیه ساز باشه.
نهایت هم میرسید به آمار کاربری لینوکس؛ نه بیشتر. غیر از اینه؟
فتوشاپ و اتوکد و بازیهای امروزی رو هم میتونید بیارید روی سیستم عامل خودتون؟
اینا که بازمتن نیستن. بعدم مگه همین wine شبیه ساز نیست واسه همین کارا؟ پس چرا هنوزم بیشتر کاربران دسکتاپ از ویندوز استفاده میکنن؟
چرا هنوزم ویندوز پشتیبانی بهتری از سخت افزارهای مختلف داره؟
معلومه به این آسونی نیست دیگه. نه؟
البته اگر بخواید مثلا از درایورهای انحصاری استفاده کنید، میتونید، ولی اینطوری سیستم عامل شما ترکیبی از بازمتن و انحصاری میشه، که فکر نمیکنم جذابیت کافی برای طرفداران نرم افزار آزاد و بازمتن داشته باشه و مورد حمایت سازمانهایی مثل FSF قرار بگیره. شایدم بخواید اصلا کل سیستم عاملتون رو انحصاری کنید؛ ولی خب اونوقت که دیگه تقریبا هیچ شانسی نداره! لینوکس حداقل بازمتن و رایگانه.
خلاصه هرکاری شما بخواید بکنید، این سوال پیش میاد که چرا روی لینوکس نمیکنید یا چرا روی لینوکس نشده تاحالا؟
حالا بعضیا میگن باید تمام سیستم عامل رو خودمون بنویسیم تا یاد بگیریم و بهش مسلط باشیم. خب این میشه یک هدف دیگه. یعنی یادگیری.
و کلا هم بنده نمیدونم چرا یک برنامه نویس واقعی که سواد کافی داشته باشه نمیتونه کدمنبع لینوکس رو بخونه و بفهمه! مگه کامنت نداره؟ مگه داکیومنت نداره؟ مگه کامیونیتی ای نداره که سوال کنید جوابتون رو بدن؟ یعنی باوجود اینها از صفر شروع کردن راحتتره؟
و اگر نمیتونید روی لینوکس کار کنید، چطور امید دارید که یک سیستم عامل درست و حسابی بنویسید که در آینده بدردی بخوره و کاربر کافی داشته باشه؟
بنظرتون این دو مسئله باهم یخورده تناقض ندارن؟
مگه کسانی که در طی این سالها روی لینوکس کار کردن و توسعه دادنش از صفر خودشون اون رو نوشته بودن؟
یعنی اونها این توان رو دارن اما شما ندارید؟
بعد شما میخواید یک سیستم عامل کامل بنویسید که درحد اونا یا بیشتر موفق باشه؟

----------


## prpe26

احتمالا شما به تازگی با لینوکس آشنا شدید. 

خب زمانی که لینوکس متولد شد، سیستم عامل های BSD و SunOS هم بودند. BSD ها عموما آزاد بودند. خب چرا لینوس تروالدز به اونها کمک نکرد؟ 

در ضمن همون موقع حدود ۱۹ سال میشد که پروژه سیستم عامل گنو (که جدیدا با اسم های Mach و Hurd ارائه شده) در حال توسعه بود ، چرا به اونها کمکی از طرف لینوس نشد؟ 

همچنین شرکت Darwin Systems در حال کار روی ترکیبی از ماخ (Mach) و FreeBSD بود ، آیا الزامی داشت که داروین هم به گنو یا لینوکس و ‌BSD ها کمک کنه؟ (اگرچه الان داروین جزئی از اپل هست!) 

در نهایت ، با یک حساب سرانگشتی حدود ۲۵۰۰ توزیع لینوکس بیس داریم، به نظرتون اگر همه توسعه دهنده های توزیع ها متحد میشدند بهتر بود یا الان؟ 

خیلی کارها برای نیازهای خاصی استفاده میشند. مثلا ناسا از NetBSD استفاده میکنه ولی مطمئن باشید اون NetBSD اونی نیست که من الان روی سیستمم نصب دارم! و همچنین این بنیادها سیستم عاملهای خاص خودشون رو دارند. 

از طرف دیگر خیلی از این پروژه ها (سیستم عاملهای انفرادی کوچک) در حد یک سرگرمی هستند ! با لینوکس ۱۵ میلیون خطی نمیشه سرگرم شد ولی با یه سیستم عامل ۵۰۰ خطی میشه!

----------


## shahmohammadi

> آخه این همه که چی؟ چرا؟
> وقتی لینوکس بازمتن و رایگان هست.
> سیستم عامل شما چه مزیتی خواهد داشت؟
> ضمنا پروژهء wine سالها طول کشید تا تونست به جایی برسه؛ هنوزم مثل اینکه تمام برنامه ها رو نمیتونه اجرا کنه.
> شما میخوای یه کرنل بنویسی که دست آخر برنامه های سیستم عامل های دیگر رو اجرا کنه.
> باید همش دنبال شبیه سازی اون سیستم عاملها بدوی.
> اگر تبدیل سورس هم به این آسونی بود خب تا حالا نظیر این کار رو زیاد کرده بودن روی تمام پلتفرم ها.
> مثلا میتونستیم برنامه هایی رو که اختصاصی لینوکس هستن روی ویندوز بیاریم و بعکس.
> اما کاری که تا حالا کردن فراهم کردن یک محیط مشابه یا شبیه ساز هست و نه  تبدیل سورس. بنابراین بنظر میرسه که کار شدنی تر/به صرفه تر همین شبیه ساز  باشه.
> ...


من حرفي از باز متن و انحصاري بودن نزدم. مي تونه متن باز هم نباشه. از شبيه سازي هم حرفي نزدم. فقط گفتم اگه يه نفر سيستم عاملي رو بنويسه مي تونه كلي برنامه‌ي كاربردي براش بنويسه. البته نه به اين صورت كه تمام برنامه هاي رو يكي يكي و با كلي وقت و هزينه بنويسه. فرضا يه كامپايلر بنويسه كه از QT توي سيستم عامل خودش حمايت مي كنه. و يا يه مبدل كد. فرض كنيد اين مبدل كد وقتي يك كلاس رو كه مال C#‎ هست ديد به جاي اون كلاسي رو كه مال سيستم عامل شماست مي‌نويسه.
من كه Wine رو نگفتم. اون فايل اجرايي رو در محيط ديگر اجرا مي كنه. و چون تمام اتوماتيك هست حالاتي پيش مي آد كه به ذهن توسعه دهنده‌ش نرسيده. ولي در يك مبدل كد شما مي تونيد قدم به قدم برنامه رو قبل از اينگه به مرحله اجرا در بياد بخونيد و اگه مبدل كم آورد خودتون كمكش كنيد. فرضا طوري مبدل نوشته شه كه هنگام تبديل كد هاي C#‎ وقتي به كد هاي مربوط به ريجستري ويندوز رسيد به شما اطلاع بده تا خودتون يه چاره اي براش بكنيد.

----------


## prpe26

قصد جسارت و توهین ندارم ولی :

مردان کوچک ادعا میکنند و مردان بزرگ عمل  :چشمک:

----------


## eshpilen

> خب زمانی که لینوکس متولد شد، سیستم عامل های BSD و SunOS هم بودند. BSD ها عموما آزاد بودند. خب چرا لینوس تروالدز به اونها کمک نکرد؟


نخستین انتشار لینوکس: September 17, 1991
اما BSD درسته نخستین انتشارش در سال 1977 بوده، اما یه نگاهی به توضیحات ستون سمت راست ویکیپدیاش میکردی:
Historically closed source, gradual transition to open source from 1991 on
ترجمه: از نظر تاریخی کدبسته، انتقال تدریجی به بازمتن از 1991.

من همون اول تعجب و شک کردم نسبت به این ادعا، چون مطلب راجع به تاریخچهء بازمتن و نرم افزار آزاد زیاد خوندم، و تاجاییکه دیدم پروژهء گنو و لینوکس اولین ها بودن در این زمینه.

SunOS هم که بازمتن نیست. چه ربطی داره پس؟




> در ضمن همون موقع حدود ۱۹ سال میشد که پروژه سیستم عامل گنو (که جدیدا با اسم های Mach و Hurd ارائه شده) در حال توسعه بود ، چرا به اونها کمکی از طرف لینوس نشد؟


نخستین انتشار لینوکس: September 17, 1991
و اما درمورد Hurd:
Development on the Hurd began in 1990 after an abandoned kernel attempt in 1986, based on the research TRIX operating system developed by Professor Steve Ward and his group at MIT's Laboratory for Computer Science (LCS).[8] According to Thomas Bushnell, the initial Hurd architect, their early plan was to adapt the 4.4BSD-Lite  kernel and, in hindsight, "It is now perfectly obvious to me that this  would have succeeded splendidly and the world would be a very different  place today".[9] In 1987 Richard Stallman proposed to use the Mach microkernel developed at Carnegie Mellon University.  Work on this was delayed for three years due to uncertainty over  whether CMU would release the Mach code under a suitable license.
این متن میگه که توسعهء Hurd در 1990 شروع شد. البته قبلش در 1986 هم برای این کار تلاش کرده بودن (که بر اساس شواهد دیگه میتونیم بگیم پیشرفتش خیلی بدوی و ناچیز بوده) اما متوقف شده بود. بنده نمیدونم شما این 19 سال رو از کجا آوردید! پروژهء گنو هم در 1984 شروع شد که با اون زمان هم اگر حساب کنیم 7 سال بیشتر نمیشه.
بعد مقدار بیشتری از این متن رو براتون درج کردم چون درش آمده که Hurd رو هم همینطور از صفر و از خودشون نیامدن شروع کنن، بلکه اساس کار رو روی تطبیق/تغییر کرنل چند سیستم عامل دیگه گذاشتن.

ضمنا بقول خود استالمن، با وارد شدن به عمل اونها متوجه شدن که کار تست و باگیابی یک کرنل از نوع Microkernel server/client بسیار پیچیده تر و دشوارتر از چیزیه که فکرش رو میکردن. یک دلیل اصلی اینکه Hurd هنوز هم به مرحلهء stable نرسیده همین بوده.




> همچنین شرکت Darwin Systems در حال کار روی ترکیبی از ماخ (Mach) و FreeBSD بود ، آیا الزامی داشت که داروین هم به گنو یا لینوکس و ‌BSD ها کمک کنه؟ (اگرچه الان داروین جزئی از اپل هست!)


ربطش رو متوجه نشدم.
ضمنا شما اساسا در تمام تاریخ ها و مقایسه ها و نتیجه گیری هاتون تاحالا اشتباهات فاحشی مرتکب شدید.
اونایی که بنده تونستم سریع و راحت درآوردم براتون.
بقیش رو خودتون منبع معتبر بذارید و توضیح بیشتری بدید که چطوری چه نتیجه ای از چی میگیرید.




> در نهایت ، با یک حساب سرانگشتی حدود ۲۵۰۰ توزیع لینوکس بیس داریم، به نظرتون اگر همه توسعه دهنده های توزیع ها متحد میشدند بهتر بود یا الان؟


بنظر من نه لزوما همه اما اگر بخشی از اینها هم با هم متحد میشدن خیلی بهتر بود. چون خیلی از توزیع ها هدف و آیندهء خاص/مهمی نداشتن و ندارن.




> خیلی کارها برای نیازهای خاصی استفاده میشند. مثلا ناسا از NetBSD استفاده میکنه ولی مطمئن باشید اون NetBSD اونی نیست که من الان روی سیستمم نصب دارم! و همچنین این بنیادها سیستم عاملهای خاص خودشون رو دارند.


خب اینکه بنده مخالفتی نکردم.
منم همین رو میگم.
اینکه نیازی نیست و معقول هم نیست از صفر و از خودمون همه چیز رو طراحی و پیاده سازی کنیم.
تغییر و تطبیق زیادی ممکنه. کرنل لینوکس هم بر طبق شواهد اینقدر قابلیت انعطاف و تغییر و حتی محدود کردن رو داره که برای طیف گسترده ای از سخت افزارها و وسایل و کاربردها استفاده بشه. PC، ابررایانه، گوشی موبایل، ماشین رختشویی!، و خیلی موارد دیگه.




> از طرف دیگر خیلی از این پروژه ها (سیستم عاملهای انفرادی کوچک) در حد یک سرگرمی هستند ! با لینوکس ۱۵ میلیون خطی نمیشه سرگرم شد ولی با یه سیستم عامل ۵۰۰ خطی میشه!


 خب دیگه همین که خودت گفتی. سرگرمی!
منم همینو میگم.
کار جدی و کامل و آینده دار اگر آدم بخواد بکنه یه چیز دیگس.
صرف نمیکنه و نمیشه همه چیز رو از صفر خودمون انجام بدیم.
مگر برای شرکتها و سازمانهای بزرگ و حکومتها شاید بعضی وقتها بتونه استثنایی باشه بخاطر شرایط و نیازهای خاص و منابع مالی و انسانی خیلی بیشتری که در اختیار دارن.

----------


## prpe26

کار جدی و آینده دار هم میشه انجام داد! در ضمن BSD ها از سال ۷۶ بصورت سورسهایی که در دانشگاهها تدریس میشدند موجود بوده ولی معنی اوپن سورس (Freely Distributable) رو از سال ۹۰ و ۹۱ داشتند. SunOS متن بسته ولی Solaris چطور؟ اون که باز بوده؟ مینیکس هم همچنین. 
همون موقع هم هزاران پروژه بودند که لینوس میتونسته بهشون کمک کنه ولی نخواسته. و خواسته خودش کاری رو انجام بده که دلش میخواد!

----------


## eshpilen

> قصد جسارت و توهین ندارم ولی :
> 
> مردان کوچک ادعا میکنند و مردان بزرگ عمل


 من مخالفتی با این ندارم.
اتفاقا چیزهایی که گفتم 100% برای عمل هستن.
منتها یک عمل اصولی و کامل و قوی و دارای بازدهی و ارزش واقعی.
معقول اینه که قبل از عمل، تحقیق و تحلیل و آماده سازی و دانش تئوریک لازم رو تاحد ممکن انجام بدیم و بدست بیاریم. و واقعیت ها رو پیدا کرده و درنظر بگیریم.
بطور مثال شما ممکنه مرد عمل باشی و همینطور با بیل و کلنگ راه بیفتی بخوای کوه رو از سر راه مسیر رفت و آمد خودت و/یا مردم برداری. ولی آیا این عمل معقول و/یا شدنی است؟ اگر هم شدنی باشه، آیا عمل بهینه ای است؟
درمورد توسعهء سیستم عامل هم بنده حرفم این بود که چون کار واقعا بزرگ و پیچیده و دشواری هست، و برای افراد و گروههای کوچک و با منابع محدود غیرممکنه یا بهرصورت صرف نمیکنه که مثلا یک سیستم عامل PC امروزی کامل/قابل رقابت با سیستمهای موجود رو بسازن که آینده و بقا و پیشرفتش شانس کافی داشته باشه، تاحد ممکن باید از کار از صفر و اینکه بخوایم همهء کار رو خودمون انجام بدیم اجتناب کنیم و سعی کنیم از بقیهء دستاوردهای بشریت تا امروز استفاده و درصورت امکان همکاری کنیم. کار جمعی. نیروی جمعی. فکر جمعی. یادگیری جمعی.
این حرف کجاش اشتباهه؟
و کجاش عمل نیست؟
فهمیدن و دست بردن و تغییر و گسترش کدهای حجیم و پیچیدهء سیستم عامل های کامل و مدرنی مثل لینوکس کار هرکسی نیست! هرکس چنین کاری بکنه واقعا هنرمند و توانمنده و داره کار عملی مفید و بزرگی میکنه.

برنامه نویسی و کار عملی و مفید که فقط به این نیست که همه چیز رو خودت کاراکتر به کاراکتر تایپ کنی و ساختار و الگوریتم همه چیز هم از خودت باشه بدون اینکه از جایی ایده بگیری و حتی کپی کنی!!

همه ما مجبوریم و هیچ اشکالی هم نداره که خیلی چیزها رو در زندگی از دیگران ایده بگیریم، حتی کپی کنیم، و با هم همکاری و همفکری کنیم. بخش اعظمی از قدرت و پیشرفت و بهره مندی بشریت بخاطر همین حالت جمعی و انتشار و تکثیر بوده.

حالا گفتید بحث یادگیری، خب اونو منم قبول دارم، ولی گفتم تاحد نیاز و بصورت محدود.
اینکه بگید نمیشه روی لینوکس کار کرد چون خیلی حجم و پیچیدگی داره و نمیشه فهمید و بنابراین باید از صفر همه چیز رو خودمون و کرنل و سیستم عامل خودمون رو درست کنیم، حرف درستی بنظر نمیاد.
اولا که شما نمیتونی، از کجا میدونی دیگرانی نیستن که بتونن بخونن و بفهمن و مسلط بشن و همون لینوکس رو تاحد نیاز توسعه و تغییر بدن؟
دوما شما میگی نمیتونی اون کار رو بکنی اما ادعا میکنی که خودت میتونی یک کرنل و سیستم عامل در همون حد یا بهتر درست کنی. بنظرتون این دوتا گفته با هم یخورده تناقض ندارن؟ با توجه به اینکه کسانی که همین الان دارن لینوکس رو توسعه میدن یعنی همهء کدها و الگوریتم ها رو از اول خودشون طراحی کردن و نوشتن؟ یا اصلا چنین کاری رو خودشون قبلا کردن؟ همشون قبلا یک سیستم عامل کامل از خودشون ساختن؟ اگر نه، پس میشه گفت این افراد از شما که نتونستی این کار رو بکنی سواد و توانایی به مراتب بیشتری دارن. پس شما چطور میخوای سیستم عاملی درست کنی که بتونه با مال اونا برابری کنه؟

منم نمیگم نوشتن سیستم عامل شخصی مفید یا نیاز نیست. میگم درحد تمرین و تا جای محدودی که لازمه و صرف میکنه مفیده. و نمیشه ادعا کرد که ما خودمون یک سیستم عامل کامل بدردبخور و آینده دار رو به تنهایی یا با یک گروه و بودجهء کوچک میسازیم. اصلا فرض کنید این کار شدنی هم باشه، آیا معقول و بهینه هم هست؟ خب عزیزم برو روی لینوکس کار کن که هم خودت کلی کارت راحتتر و سریعتر بشه و هم نتیجه برای خودت و بشریت بیشتر بدرد بخوره. مگه اونایی که این کار رو کردن کار اشتباهی کردن و هرکدام باید میرفتن یک سیستم عامل جدید مینوشتن؟ و فکر میکنی در اون صورت آیا الان سیستم عاملهای به این کاملی و قدرتمندی و بازمتن و رایگان مثل GNU/Linux وجود داشت؟

طرف میگه تئوری در برنامه نویسی هیچ نقشی نداره.
چون دوتا کد سطح پایین زده و چون خودش اونطور خاص بلده کار میکنه فکر میکنه همه چیز همینه و همه کس همینطور هستن.
بعدم به من برچسب میزنه که من گفتم فقط تئوری و کتاب خوندن و نوشتن.
من کجا چنین حرفی زدم؟!
یعنی چی اصلا؟

منم متخصص این حیطه نیستم، ولی میبینم ظاهرا شما هم با این همه ادعا و تجربه این همه حرف اشتباه و سطحی میزنید و ادعاهای بی پایه میکنید. در این حد میتونم با شما بحث کنم.
تخصص و حیطهء فعالیت اصلی بنده در زمینهء دیگری هست و کد و برنامه هم نوشتم و قصد دارم بنویسم.

----------


## eshpilen

> کار جدی و آینده دار هم میشه انجام داد! در ضمن BSD ها از سال ۷۶ بصورت سورسهایی که در دانشگاهها تدریس میشدند موجود بوده ولی معنی اوپن سورس (Freely Distributable) رو از سال ۹۰ و ۹۱ داشتند. SunOS متن بسته ولی Solaris چطور؟ اون که باز بوده؟ مینیکس هم همچنین. 
> همون موقع هم هزاران پروژه بودند که لینوس میتونسته بهشون کمک کنه ولی نخواسته. و خواسته خودش کاری رو انجام بده که دلش میخواد!


ببین عزیزم بنده خودم محقق تاریخچهء نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن بودم.
نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن چند شرط داره که باید همه همزمان و کامل موجود باشن.
اینکه فقط سورس یه چیزی باشه و منتشر هم بشه به تنهایی کافی نیست.
بنیانگذار نرم افزار آزاد ریچارد استالمن بوده (بازمتن هم که در عمل و از نظر قانونی تقریبا بطور کامل معادل نرم افزار آزاده، بعد از نرم افزار آزاد اختراع شد و گسترش پیدا کرد). قبلش چنین چیزی بصورت مفهومی و قانونی وجود نداشته. یعنی در یک زمان دورتری البته وجود داشته بقول خود استالمن، بدین معنی که اصولا قوانین انحصار فکری نبوده (یا به این شکل/گستردگی و شدت نبوده) و فرهنگ اشتراک و همکاری به شکل هکرها یک شکل طبیعی و متداول بوده، ولی بعدا که انحصارها و تجارت در این حیطه رخنه کردن، این فرهنگ رو به نابودی بود و نرم افزارها به سرعت انحصاری شدن. در اون زمانهای اولیه تر برنامه های زیادی وجود داشتن که تحت انحصار نبودن و هنوز این حیطه مورد توجه تجارت و انحصار و مایهء درآمدهای مستقیم قرار نگرفته بود.
از محیط و نرم افزارهای بدون انحصار اون زمان منجمله سیستم عاملی هست که خود استالمن روی اون کار کرده بود.

نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن باید بصورت قانونی به دریافت کنندگان چند حق رو بده:
- حق توزیع نامحدود.
- دسترسی کامل به کد منبع.
- حق گسترش/تغییر و ترکیب برنامه/استفاده از کدها/برنامه در برنامه های دیگر (که بیشتر اینا طبیعتا نیاز به دسترسی و دستکاری کد منبع داره).
- حق توزیع/انتشار نامحدود نسخه های تغییریافته/گسترش یافته/ترکیب شده با برنامه های دیگر.
- حق استفادهء آزاد/رایگان در هر کاربردی (منجمله کاربردهای تجاری).

Solaris هم که اسم جدیدی برای ادامه/همون SunOS هست! بازم همینطوری یه چیزی پروندیا!!

مینیکس هم بوده بله. ولی یک سیستم عامل آموزشی بوده. اطلاع دقیق ندارم اما فکر میکنم مسلمه که حداقل در اون زمان بقدر کافی کامل و سیستم عامل کاربردی واقعی نبوده.
بعدم از اون زمان تا این زمان میدونی چقدر حجم و پیچیدگی در این علوم و دستاوردها ایجاد شده؟
شرایط الان تفاوت زیادی داره.
و ضمنا اون موقع سیستم های کامل قدرتمندی مثل GNU/Linux امروزی نداشتیم که بازمتن و رایگان هم باشه.
اگر همچین چیزی اون موقع بود بعید میدونم لینوس میرفت تا خودش یک سیستم عامل رو از اول و بطور کامل بنویسه. اگر هم همچین کاری میکرد خب که چی چه فایده ای داشت و آیا معقول و بهینه میبود؟

ضمنا جایی خوندم از خود ریچارد استالمن که گفته بود ما به کدهای یونیکس حتی نگاه هم نکردیم (ظاهرا به کدهای یونیکس یا حداقل بخشی از اونها به هر طریقی دسترسی وجود داشته)، چون میترسیدیم از اینکه حتی ناخودآگاه کدهای ما هم بیش از حد طبیعی شبیه مال یونیکس بشه و بعدها مالکان یونیکس مدعی بشن و از ما شکایت کنن و این نقطهء ضعف بشه برامون.

مفهوم نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن رو بصورت کامل و رسمی و محکم و با پشتوانهء قانونی، ریچارد استالمن بوجود آورد. برای اولین بار. قبلش هم ممکنه نمونه های محدودی بوده باشه، ولی خیلی کم، و احتمالا از نظر قانونی بدون پشتوانه یا سست.
البته به استثنای اون زمان قبل تر که گفتم زمان هکرها بوده و هنوز تجارت و انحصار به اون صورت وارد این حیطه نشده بوده.

برای اینکه یک چیزی نرم افزار آزاد/بازمتن واقعی باشه باید تمام اون شرایط جمع باشن و بصورت محکم و قانونی در یک مجوز/سند قابل قبول. وگرنه که نمیشه. یا حقوق کاملی رو که گفتم نداده طرف، یا در آینده ممکنه کسی مدعی بشه و شکایت کنه و حداقلش دردسر و عدم اطمینانه و هزینهء احتمالی دادگاه و حداکثرش اینکه عملا بیشتر زحماتت به هدر میره (تازه شاید ازت خسارت هم بگیرن).

----------


## prpe26

solaris همیشه متن باز بوده. اگر متن باز نبود سیستم هایی مثل BleniX و OpenIndiana مبتنی بر اون ساخته نمیشدند. منتها کاملا آزاد نیست و هنوز محتوای بسته ای داره. 

نظرات شما نظرات یک طرفدار دو آتشه نرم افزار آزاد هست که مشخصه به تازگی با این جنبش آشنا شده! مطمئنا همین الان اگر ایمیل بزنید و از ریچارد استالمن بپرسید ک ایجاد یک سیستم عامل جدید بهتره یا کار روی لینوکس مطمئن باشید با چند حالت مختلف و با سنجش شرایط نظر میده نه اینکه بیاد و صرفا بگه که بله و برو رو لینوکس کار کن! 

در ضمن ، اگر میبینید اشخاصی مثل مارک شاتلورث یا یان مورداک و ... روی لینوکس کار کردند دلایل خودشون رو داشتند. مثلا کریس مور (بنیانگذار PC-BSD و یکی از دوستان صمیمی مجازی من!) میگفت که FreeBSD همه چیزش خوب بود فقط روی دسکتاپ میلنگید! که خب به لطف کریس مشکل حل شد و PC-BSD هم الان سالهاست با اسپانسری iXsystemS تولید میشه. همچنین افرادی که خودشون به فکر ساخت یک توزیع ، انشعاب و یا یه سیستم عامل جدید هستند حتما قبل از اون مشارکتهایی داشتند! خودم در پروژه PC-BSD همکاری زیادی دارم ولی همین الان که این پست رو میفرستم دارم روی BSD خودم هم کار میکنم! 

همچنین مجوزهای آزاد GNU مثل GPL و امثالهم ، نوعی انحصار طلبی هستن فقط با اسم «آزادی» (که در ظاهر هست فقط!) اومدند و ما و شما رو گول زدند. وگرنه مجوزهایی مثل آپاچی و BSD بسیار آزاد ترند!

----------


## pswin.pooya

*eshpilen:*
 به خاطر شما قبلا چند تا تاپيك رو قفل كردم. مجبورم نكنيد كه اين تاپيك رو هم قفل كن. ميگن زياد حرف زدن نشانه ندونستن هست و بيخود حرف زدن هست. تو رو خدا طول تعداد تاپيكهات رو نگاه كن. و همشون هم از دم بيخود و بودن هيچ محتوايايي. بارها جواب سوال رو بهت ميديم و ميگيم اگر با جواب مشكل داري بگو و باز هم برميگردي سر همون نقطه اول.

*prpe26*:
شما هم بهتره بيخيال بشي. ميبيني كه فايده نداره و من هم خسته شدم.

----------


## arvant

من در مورد سیستم عامل های تلفن همراه یکم اطلاعات دارم پس بنظرم اگه یه نگاه سر سری بهشون بندازید می فهمید که خیلی راحت میشه از یه سری استراتژِی برای جذب برنامه نویس استفاده کرد.
سیستم عامل های تازه متولد شده رو اگه بررسی کنیم توی صدر جدول Tizen رو میبینیم محصول مشترک بنیاد لینوکس و سامسونگ.فعلا فقط پیش نمایشی از اون موجوده ولی اس دی کی اون اماده شده و در اختیار برنامه نویسا قرار داده شده .پس بحث مربوط به گسترش نرم افزار های کاربردی باید به صورت جدی همزمان با توسعه سیستم عامل مورد توجه قرار بگیره که یه سری امکان می تونه این مبحث رو سریع تر پیش ببره و اون اینکه با توجه به رشد روز افزون برنامه نویسی تحت وب میشه واقعاَ کاری کرد که برنامه نویس بتونه از این این طریق برای سیستم عامل شما برنامه بنویسه یعنی شما باید امکان دسترسی و ای پی های رو برای برنامه نویس و ابزار های تحت وب فراهم کنید و در لایه های بالایی سیستم عامل بشه باهاش کار کرد.این کاریه که تایزن ، و  سیستم عامل فایرفاکس داره دنبال می کنن با امکان نصب برنامه های تحت وب به راحتی می شه خیلی از برنامه ها رو که الان روی فایر فکس و گوگل کروم و فیس بوک کار می کنن روی سیستم عامل پورت کرد .
البته یه سری دیگه از سیستم عامل ها به روش های دیگه ای عمل می کنن مثلاَ اوبنتو که قراره تا 2014 بیاد رو تلفن های همراه امکان نصب برنامه های اندروید رو می خواد فراهم کنه حتی ویندوز هم قراره همچین امکانی رو برای نسخه تلفن همراش فراهم کنه که این خودش در اول کار می تونه خیلی کار ساز باشه .
البته یه سری دیگه از شرکت ها هم باز یه راه های دیگه رو در پیش گرفتن مثل سیستم عامل بادای سامسونگ که سامسونگ هر ساله مسابقات بزرگ اپلیکشن نویسی با جایزه کلان برای توسعه دهنده ها چه به صورت سراسری و چه به صورت منقطه ای برگذار می کنه که خیلی باعث افزایش تعداد برنامه های کاربردی میشه .اگر هم مثل ای او اس هم اگه یه شرکت کله گنده با یه سخت افزار پر فروش پشت سیستم عامل باشه که همه حاضرن سالانه 100 دلار هم بدن تا جزو برنامه نویس های سیستم عامل باشن .به نظر اگه هدف سیستم عامل معلوم بشه خیلی بهتر میشه یه سیستم عامل صرفاَ اختصاصی نیاز به برنامه کاربردی زیادی نداره که شما نگرانش باشی و یه سیستم عامل عومی باید از بیشتر برنامه ها بهره مند باشه .
بحث در مورد هسته هم باز بستگی به همین کاربرد داره الاه سیستم عامل های تایزن ، اندروید ، فایرفکس ، اوبنتو (نسخه تحت گوشی که قراره بیاد) همگی از هسته لینوکس بهره  میبرن و هیچ مشکلی هم ندارن هسته ای که خوب نوشته شده .
وقتی اقای استالمن هم داشت گنو رو توسعه می داد وقتی لینوکس اومد دیگه زیاد روی هسته  که خودش روش کار کرده بود اثرار  نداشت و اومد از لینوکس استفاده کرد در حالی که خودش در حال ساخت یه هسته بود که حتی الان هم در حال توسعه هست ولی فکر کنم به دلیل یه سری پیچیدگی ها زیاد مورد استفاده قرار نمی گیره ولی فکر کنم بعضی از توزیع ها مثل اسلکور هنوز هم امکان استفاده از این هسته رو میدن (البته اطلاعاتم زیاد دقیق نیست ) پس استفاده از هسته دیگران فکر نکنم چیز بدی باشه .

----------


## prpe26

نه اسلکور کلا با گنو دشمنه  :لبخند گشاده!:  (یه بار توی تویتر خود ولکردینگ گفت که متنفر هست از گنو!) 

اما توزیع های آرچ و دبیان با هسته هرد عرضه میشند. یکی دو تا توزیع دبیان هرد هم اومده که خیلی نمیشه روشون حساب کرد. (چون خیلی مشکلات دارند). 

به قول دیستروواچ : Put fun back into computing, Use Linux,BSD

----------


## joker

اشکال کار اینه که سیستم عامل را فقط ویندوز و لینوکس میبینید ، آره درسته تا وقتی ماشین هست کسی چرخ اختراع نمیکنه ، ( *از اول سیستم عاملی شبیه به این سیستم عاملهای موجود نمینویسه* ) و نکته هم همینه .
سیستم عامل فقط این نیست که 4تا پنجره باز بشه شما توش با یه برنامه مثل word تایپ کنی ، دیدتون را به سیستم عامل خیلی باید باز تر کنید
مثلا این برد کنترلر کوچولو را ببینید:

روش یه سیستم عامل کوچولو لود شده به اسم FemtoOs که وظیفه اش چشمک زدن 4 تا led ناقابله.
وقتی گسترشش بدی میشه ( که به سادگی قابل گسترش هست ) یه برد کنترلر داری که روش یک سیستم عامل چند وظیفه ای بلادرنگ داره کار میکنه ، که حالا برش دار بزار تو یه فضاپیما بفرستش بره مریخ .

پیوست:
جهت کسب اطلاعات بیشتر

----------


## prpe26

راستش رو بخواید اکثر کاربران (بخصوص نرم افزارهای آزاد و بخصوص در ایران ) متاسفانه یه جورایی خودزنی میکنند :) 

حرف شما درسته ، تقریبا میشه هر برنامه مشابهی رو سیستم عامل نامید. حتی برنامه های ساده ای که در روبوت های مسیریاب هست (و خودم تجربه نوشتن اینگونه برنامه ها رو به زبان بیسیک و C داشتم) . این خودزنی هم که گفتم خودتون توضیح دادید. همه چیز رو در یک چیز خیلی کلی میبینند! و خب همین دید باعث میشه نتونیم پیشرفت کنیم. 

یه مثال ساده : 
در همه کشورها برای نگهداری مواد غذایی روشهای متنوعی هست. از نمک سود کردن ، قرمه کردن و ... ولی یه عده این روشها رو بست میدن و چیزایی مثل سوسیس و خیارشور ازش در میارن یک عده هم که دچار خودزنی هستند تا آخرش به مشک های از جنس روده گوساله برای نگهداری مواد غذایی بسنده میکنند.

----------


## pswin.pooya

اين بحث سيستم هاي embedded خيلي باحاله. يه جورايي شبيه سيستم عامل هاي اوليه هستن. منظورم اينه كه مفاهيم وجود داره اما منابع اينقدر محدود هست كه مجبوريد حتي توي مصرف بيتها دقت كنيد. من خودم شخصا خيلي دوست دارم روي اينجور سيستم عاملهاي كار كنم. ( در حال حاضر هم دارم هسته ARM - مخصوصا Cortex-M3-  رو مطالعه ميكنم.‌) شايد بعد ها تنها فوكوس آراكس رو محدود به اين سيستم ها كردم و يا اينكه يه نسخه جديد embedded بيرون دادم.

راستش رو بخوايين ايده هاي خوب و عملي براي اينكار دارم. اما قبل از هر چيز بايد حسابي در اين مورد مطالعه كنم. 

در مورد سيستم عاملها ميكرو كنترلر:  واقعا براي كاربردهاي واقعي ميكروهاي جديد مثل 1768 و 1788 يه همچين سيستم عاملهاي لازمه، در حال حاضر تنها ( بيشترين) حالت برنامه نويسي ميكرو استفاده از حلقه while (‌ حلقه اصلي ) هست. حيف نيست يه ميكروي 100، 120 مگاهرتزي فقط لوپ بزنه!!! ويندوز 95 با همون پردازنده 133 مگاهرتزي پنتيوم يك كار ميكرد. ( فقط حافظه اون بيشتر بود). واقعا حيف هست كه با يه پردازنده اي مثل ARM  و فركانسي مشابه برخوردي بشه كه با پردازنده هاي 12 مگاهرتزي ميشه!!!

يه مساله ديگه هم كه وجود داره. سيستم عاملهاي ميكروها هنوز مثل سيستم عاملهاي كاربردي اشباه نشدن و اگر روي اونها درست كار بشه به احتمال زياد آينده براي اون سيستم عامل باشه.

----------


## prpe26

فکرش رو بکنید یک POSIX کامل روی میکرو AVR داشته باشیم (احتمالا از برنامه های آزمایشگاه بل برای نقشه۹ همین هست که Embedded باشه ). بعد از روی PC بهش SSH میکنیم و لذت میبریم :) . 

خیلی باحال میشه :)

----------


## pswin.pooya

> فکرش رو بکنید یک POSIX کامل روی میکرو AVR داشته باشیم


اتفاقا توي فكر همچين چيزي بودم. منتها به خاطر محدوديت شديد حافظه داخل ميكروكنترلرها ( مخصوصا AVR) امكان چنين كاري وجود نداره. يا حداقل بصورت كامل.




> احتمالا از برنامه های آزمایشگاه بل برای نقشه۹ همین هست


تا اونجا كه ميدونم بيشتر فوكوسشون روي ساخت يك سيستم عامل توزيع شده واقعي هست تا embedded




> خیلی باحال میشه :)


دقيقا. منتها اون شل هست و هسته نيست. در حال حاضر شما مي تونيد با ميكروهاي AVR براي لينوكس ترمينال درست كنيد و از طريق اون به سيستم لينوكسي متصل بشيد.

----------


## prpe26

> اتفاقا توي فكر همچين چيزي بودم. منتها به خاطر محدوديت شديد حافظه داخل  ميكروكنترلرها ( مخصوصا AVR) امكان چنين كاري وجود نداره. يا حداقل بصورت  كامل.


حتما که نباید AVR باشه. میلیون ها مدل مختلف میکرو هست :)




> تا اونجا كه ميدونم بيشتر فوكوسشون روي ساخت يك سيستم عامل توزيع شده واقعي هست تا embedded


درسته. رسالت این پروژه ( سیستم توزیع شده) در یونیکس نسخه ۶ بود. ولی بعد از اون یونیکس تبدیل شد به یک سری استاندارد و ایده و ابزار تحت نظارت گروه اوپن. و دیگه ادامش ندادن. یونیکس ۷ هم که SCO توسعه داد مثل FreeBSD و .. بیشتر نسخه سرور یک سیستم عامل بود. ولی برنامه های زیادی برای این سیستم عامل ریخته شده. هم محیط گرافیکی مینیمال (ولی جذاب) و هم شل فوق العاده (rc) . 




> دقيقا. منتها اون شل هست و هسته نيست. در حال حاضر شما مي تونيد با  ميكروهاي AVR براي لينوكس ترمينال درست كنيد و از طريق اون به سيستم  لينوكسي متصل بشيد.


البته روی برد هم چیزهایی لازمه ... مثلا ماژول Ethernet برای ارتباط کابلی ، ماژول وایرلس برای ارتباط بیسیم و ... . تا بتونیم IP بدیم و مثلا وقتی برد ۱ کیلومتر ازمون فاصله داره با SSH کنترلش کنیم.

----------


## pswin.pooya

> البته روی برد هم چیزهایی لازمه ... مثلا ماژول Ethernet برای ارتباط  کابلی ، ماژول وایرلس برای ارتباط بیسیم و ... . تا بتونیم IP بدیم و مثلا  وقتی برد ۱ کیلومتر ازمون فاصله داره با SSH کنترلش کنیم.


براي ssh آره. اما براي ترمينال يه پورت سريال كافيه. آي سي انترنت هم كه همش 8 تومنه و هم خودش و هم بردش راحت تو بازار پيدا ميشه.




> درسته. رسالت این پروژه ( سیستم توزیع شده) در یونیکس نسخه ۶ بود. ولی بعد  از اون یونیکس تبدیل شد به یک سری استاندارد و ایده و ابزار تحت نظارت  گروه اوپن. و دیگه ادامش ندادن. یونیکس ۷ هم که SCO توسعه داد مثل FreeBSD و  .. بیشتر نسخه سرور یک سیستم عامل بود. ولی برنامه های زیادی برای این  سیستم عامل ریخته شده. هم محیط گرافیکی مینیمال (ولی جذاب) و هم شل فوق  العاده (rc) .


مساله اينه كه زماني يونيكس بيرون اومد كه اهميتش رو براي ارتش آمريكا از دست داده بود. يعني پروژه نظامي بود كه ديگه كاربردش تموم شده بود. الان Bell سيستم عاملهاي خفنتري رو داره ميسازه و تست ميكنه كه ما شايد حتي اسم خيلي هاش رو نشنيده باشيم. 

مساله اينه كه ايده پشت يونيكس با اينكه خيلي خفنه و فوقالعاده كارا اما واقعيت مطلب اينه كه توي هدفي كه داشته شكست خورده. (منظورم سيستم توزيع شده واقعي هست) و البته كس ديگه اي هم تا حالا موفق نشده. تا به امروز فريم وير ها و سيستم عاملهاي زيادي اومدن اين موضوع رو پوشش بدن اما واقعيت اينه كه بازهم مشكلات باقي مونده. (حتي با اينكه ديگه cloud و ... داره فراگير ميشه ) .

توسعه هاي بعدي يونيكس و لينوكس و POSIX و امسال اونها بيشتر از ايده جديد، هدفشون تطبيق سيستم ها با هم و يا اينكه حفظ سازگاري با سخت افزارها و نرم افزارها و البته نيازهاي بازار بوده.

----------


## prpe26

راستی این سیستم عامل روی همه پلتفرمهای موجود اجرا میشه :

http://netbsd.org

جالب به نظر میاد. نت بی اس دی روی ARM :)

----------


## دانشجوی تویسرکانی

سلام



> اشکال کار اینه که سیستم عامل را فقط ویندوز و لینوکس میبینید ، آره درسته تا وقتی ماشین هست کسی چرخ اختراع نمیکنه ، ( *از اول سیستم عاملی شبیه به این سیستم عاملهای موجود نمینویسه* ) و نکته هم همینه .
> سیستم عامل فقط این نیست که 4تا پنجره باز بشه شما توش با یه برنامه مثل word تایپ کنی ، دیدتون را به سیستم عامل خیلی باید باز تر کنید
> مثلا این برد کنترلر کوچولو را ببینید:


دوست عزیز یک برد الکترونیکی سیستم عامل نیست.
<روش یه سیستم عامل کوچولو لود شده به اسم FemtoOs که وظیفه اش چشمک زدن 4 تا led ناقابله.>
البته به چیزی استناد می کنید( FemtoOs) که بنده اطلاعاتی در مورد آن ندارم.
 اما اگر وظیفه اش چشمک زدن است نام سیستم عامل برایش نام درستی نیست!
حتی اگر به وب سایت های خارجی استناد کنید.

پس با تفاسیر شما:

ریموت ماشین هم سیستم عامل است!
ساعت مچی دیجیتالی یک سیستم عامل است!
تلویزیون یک سیستم عامل است!(البته منظورم تلویزیون های قدیمیست)
از ماشین حساب به عنوان اولین سیستم عامل یاد نشد! به عنوان اولین کامپیوتر نام گذاری شد.


در گذشته (البته بنده که حضور نداشتم) کاربران باید تخصص کافی برای شناخت سخت افزار می داشتند و از زبان های صطح پاییینی همچون اسمبلی و ... برای تعامل با کامپیوتر استفاده می کردند
مهم ترین هدف سیستم عامل : سیستم عامل واسطه ایست بین کاربر و سخت افزار.

سه هدف فرعی :

1- قابلیت گسترش (توصعه)
2- سهولت در استفاده
3- کارآمدی

<روش یه سیستم عامل کوچولو لود شده به اسم FemtoOs که وظیفه اش چشمک زدن 4 تا led ناقابله.>
راه ارتباط با سیستم عامل می تونه بصری هم نباشه

اینجوری می نوشتید بهتر بود :
اشکال کار اینه که کامپیوتر رو فقط لپتاپ و PC میبینید.

----------


## joker

خب این که معلومه یک برد الکترونیکی سیستم عامل نیست !  مثل اینه که بگی مادربرد کامپیوتر سیستم عامله .

چون وظیفه نسخه نمایشی اون خاموش روشن کردن چهارتا led هست بهش نمیشه گفت یک برد سیستم عامل دار ؟ اگه طبق این مثال شما بخوام بگم خب به کامپیوتری که ملت فقط باهاش mp3 گوش میکنن منبعد بگیم  رادیو یا mp4 :)

آخه قربونت برم در موردش راحت میتونستید قبل از ارسال این پست اطلاعات کسب کنید ،  مگه توی شهر شما گوگل فیلتر شده ؟  اسمشو توی گوگل بنویس . 




> مهم ترین هدف سیستم عامل : سیستم عامل واسطه ایست بین کاربر و سخت افزار.


شاید خیلی از سیستم عاملها اصلا نیازی به  واسط کاربری نداشته باشند ، میگم دیدتون را بازتر کنید برای همینه.
مثلا FreeRTOS را ببین ، یک سیستم عامل استیبل و خوب و کم خطا و پدر مادر دار که حتی در صنایع نظامی و پزشکی هم به وفور ازش استفاده میشه. روی یک برد فسقلی  هم بوت و لود میشه.
این یکی را هم کافیه اسمشو توی گوگل بنویسی تا بتونی در موردش اطلاعات بیشتری کسب کنی.

----------


## terminator68

سلام.
ببخشید من می خواستم یه چیزی بگم...

نوشتن سیستم عامل به همین راحتیا هم نیستش....

شما اگه فقط بخواهین برای بخش شبکه اش برنامه بنویسید اول باید کل ساختارها رو بشینید بخونید...
نحوه سویچینگ و مسیریابی و ... که دیگه بماند....

----------


## pswin.pooya

> شاید خیلی از سیستم عاملها اصلا نیازی به  واسط کاربری نداشته باشند ، میگم دیدتون را بازتر کنید برای همینه.


دقيقا اين ايجوريه. اصلا كلا به رابط گرافيكي سيستم عامل ( يا واسط كاربر) شل مي كن كه يه برنامه مجزا هست.





> مهم ترین هدف سیستم عامل : سیستم عامل واسطه ایست بین کاربر و سخت افزار.


سيستم عامل واسط بين كاربر و سخت افزار نيست. اين حاصل ترجمه هاي اشتباه هست. سيستم عامل يك واسط مابين سخت افزار و برنامه هاي كاربرديه كه توي مرحله اول برنامه هاي سيستمي هستند. در حقيقت سيستم عامل يه واسط مابين سخت افزار و استفاده كننده ها از اون هست نه يوزر




> مهم ترین هدف سیستم عامل : سیستم عامل واسطه ایست بین کاربر و سخت افزار.


و باز هم مهمترين وظيفه سيستم عامل اين نيست. مهمترين وظيفه اون اشتراك و كنترل منابع هست. منابع مي تونه هر چيزي از جمله سخت افزار باشه.




> سه هدف فرعی :
> 
> 1- قابلیت گسترش (توصعه)
> 2- سهولت در استفاده
> 3- کارآمدی


چيزي به اسم هدف فرعي نداريم.  اهداف اصلي و جزئي هستند. اهداف اصلي بايد بر آورده بشن و جزئي بهتره كه باشن يعني نبودشون هم موردي نداره. اول از همه براي هر كدوم از موارد بالا رو كه اشتباه هم هستن رو بايد تعريف كرد:

1. قابليت گسترش قابليت توسعه نيست. اين دو مفهوم كاملا جدا از هم هستند. ( حتي ترجمه فارسي اونها هم كار اشتباهي هست.) قابليت توسعه (development) به امكان برنامه نويسي و كدينگ گفته ميشه ( معمولا، مي تونه اينم نباشه ) . قابليت گسترش و بسته به اينكه به چي ترجمه كنيد و كجا باشه به امكان افزودن امكانات جديد به خود سيستم گفته ميشه. 

2. سهولت در استفاده (easy to use): يه سيستم عامل بايد بتونه امكان برنامه نويسي راحت رو براي برنامه هاي كاربردي كه براش نوشته ميشن رو فراهم كنه. اين به اين معني نيست كه رابط گرافيكي خفن داشته باشه. امكان داره اين سيستم عامل توي يه كوره صنعتي مسئوليت مديريت نقاط مختلف كوره رو داشته باشه.

3. كارآمدي. نمي دونم واقعا منظور چيه ( يعني معادل انگلسي اون چيه) . اما اگر منظورتون كيفيت ارائه خدمات باشه كه بسته به پارامترهاي مطرح شده از يك سيستم عامل به سيستم عامل ديگه فرق ميكنه. مثلا يك سيستم عامل بايد از نظر زمان كارآمد باشه و يكي ديگر از نظر امنيت (security) و يكي ديگه از نظر قابليت اطمينان (reliability)




> اینجوری می نوشتید بهتر بود :
> اشکال کار اینه که کامپیوتر رو فقط لپتاپ و PC میبینید.


البته اشكال كار خيلي بيشتر از اينهاست. اما توي مرحله اول قطح الرجال هست كه در نتيجه هر كس و بي كسي كتاب مي نويشه، هر كسي استاد ميشه و يا ....

بدبختي ديگه اينه كه كسي بره تو خط بازار در آمدش بيشتر از كسي ميشه كه كار فني انجام ميده و در نتيجه همه به سبك بازار صحبت مي كنن




> <روش یه سیستم عامل کوچولو لود شده به اسم FemtoOs که وظیفه اش چشمک زدن 4 تا led ناقابله.>


وظيفه اين سيستم عامل كه اين نيست اما همين چشمك زدن رو هم دست كم نگيريد. اگر زمان چشمك هر led متفاوت باشه. مثلا يكي هر 10 ميلي ثانيه و يكي ديگه از يك ثانيه و يكي ديگه هر 5 ميلي ثانيه يه چشمك بزنه نميشه با روند خطي معمول برنامه نويسي رو انجام داد و حتما به مواردي مثل ترد و وقفه و ... نياز هست.

وقتي يه مثال آسون مي تونه اينقدر پيچيده بشه ديگه خودتون حساب كنيد كه كاربردهاي پيچيده تر توي صنعت رو ديگه نميشه بدون سيستم عاملهاي embeddedحلشون كرد.


@ joker:
فكر كنم اصلا بايد يه تاپيك در مورد ماهيت سيستم عامل راه بندازيم.

----------


## prpe26

> سلام
> 
> دوست عزیز یک برد الکترونیکی سیستم عامل نیست.
> <روش یه سیستم عامل کوچولو لود شده به اسم FemtoOs که وظیفه اش چشمک زدن 4 تا led ناقابله.>
> البته به چیزی استناد می کنید( FemtoOs) که بنده اطلاعاتی در مورد آن ندارم.
>  اما اگر وظیفه اش چشمک زدن است نام سیستم عامل برایش نام درستی نیست!
> حتی اگر به وب سایت های خارجی استناد کنید.
> 
> پس با تفاسیر شما:
> ...


دوست عزیز الان خیلی از سرویس های Cloud Computing و Cloud Storage مثل iCloud  و Jolicloud خودشون رو نوعی سیستم عامل میدونند. حتی Jolicloud یک ایزوی ۳۵۰ مگابایتی داره که مبتنی بر لینوکس و مرورگر کرومیوم هست. یعنی میتونید از طریق اون در کلود خودتون لاگین کنید و به نظرم اگر نیازی به استفاده از هارد ندارید (یا هاردتون حجم بالایی نداره) یک گزینه مناسبه. 

یک Mp3 Player یا هر وسیله مشابه دیگری نوعی کامپیوتر کوچک محسوب میشه و طبعا درونش یک سیستم عامل (هرچند کوچک) تعبیه شده.

----------

